# POST ALL 63 IMPALAS



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

WERE THE 63 IMPALA'S AT POST YOUR 63 IMPALA HERE THANK'S uffin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

tonio from SoloW Car Club New York.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 10 2005, 01:04 PM~3788645
> *tonio from SoloW Car Club New York.
> *


CLEAN 63 HOMIE KEEP THEM PIC'S COMING THANK'S :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

MY HOMIES!!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

63 AND MY 64 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

63 WITH A 64 ASS NEXT TO IT !!


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 15 2005, 05:51 PM~3824004
> *63 WITH A 64 ASS NEXT TO IT !!
> *


YOUR THE MAN 63 & 64 NEXT TO IT THAT'S THE SHIT HOMIE WHEN I GROW UP I WAN'T TO BE LIKE YOU HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

KEEP DOE'S 63 IMPALAS PICTURE'S CLEAN RYDE'S HOMIE'S :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

big Joe's 63..NEW IMAGE c.c. PHX


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

HERES "HEARTBREAKER"


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

tucson az


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Sep 18 2005, 12:28 PM~3837768
> *tucson az
> *


CLEAN 63 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

a few 63's(one or two may be a 64 my bad)from a show "scrape by the lake" in St Catherines, ontario canada. [attachmentid=280474][attachmentid=280464][attachmentid=280466][attachmentid=280468][attachmentid=280471]


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

a few more 63's i found from the same show..most of these rides are from the toronto and niagara falls/buffalo area. alot a sweet rides.[attachmentid=280480]63 setup prowler orange.[attachmentid=280482][attachmentid=280483][attachmentid=280485][attachmentid=280487]wow[attachmentid=280490]wow again[attachmentid=280494]paint job of the above car


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

heres another of that 63 :cheesy: ,but a **** on it :angry:


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice 63's...Firme..


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

i would of kicck that **** of of my ride


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

yeah wtf gives him the right to sit on that hood


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

My six-tre I just got this summer...


----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)

I need more.


----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)

HAD ENOUGH YET?


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Hell nah keep the pics rollin'! :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diggs1870_@Sep 21 2005, 05:55 PM~3860538
> *HAD ENOUGH YET?
> *


KEEP DOE'S PIC'S COMING RAZA :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by diggs1870_@Sep 21 2005, 07:55 PM~3860538
> *HAD ENOUGH YET?
> *


not even close...this one looks bad-ass!!!


----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)

Look up 63 Impala in the dictionary and you'll find my face and vice versa.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

WINDS 6 TREY


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

EVER SEE A 63 SS DO THIS? :0


----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)

That's INSANE!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Sep 23 2005, 03:58 AM~3870475
> *WINDS 6 TREY
> *


NICE TRAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Sep 23 2005, 09:57 AM~3871874
> *EVER SEE A 63 SS DO THIS? :0
> *


 :0 holy fuck dude that's some sick ass shit.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Sep 23 2005, 09:57 AM~3871874
> *EVER SEE A 63 SS DO THIS? :0
> *


damn :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah what he said DAMN.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

mine


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: MY 63 SS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diggs1870_@Sep 21 2005, 08:45 AM~3856826
> *
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 6 2005, 06:49 PM~3957310
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 dats nice


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2005, 05:40 PM~3956459
> *:biggrin:
> *


NICE 63 HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

winds 63 my cuzz


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

E DUBB REPPIN RAGZ 2 ENVY C.C TO THE FULLEST


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

RICH (LO*LYSTICS) REPIN FA- SHO


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 7 2005, 08:15 PM~3963718
> *RICH (LO*LYSTICS) REPIN FA- SHO
> *


DAMM TRAY'S LOOKING GOOD KEEP THE 63 IMPALA'S COMING RAZA~ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

NIce..


----------



## mrbigdaddy12 (Feb 15, 2002)

Kansas city


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Oct 9 2005, 08:56 PM~3972626
> *
> *


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

post them 63's :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

my 63 not finished yet 409 og.... ss


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 12 2005, 06:41 AM~3985928
> *my 63 not finished yet 409 og.... ss
> *


damn nice bro :thumbsup: 


heres my project 63


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 12 2005, 05:24 AM~3985969
> *damn nice bro :thumbsup:
> heres my project 63
> *


NICE PROJECT HOMIE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 12 2005, 04:41 AM~3985928
> *my 63 not finished yet 409 og.... ss
> *


IS YOUR CAR RIGHT HAND DRIVE OUR IS JUST THE PIC...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah right hand drive when i got it 8 years ago the law here in Australia would not let me drive it left hand so i got it converted cost me about 6000 U.S to do, now if the car is 30 years and older you can leave it as is.  
What do ya do i have almost completed a frame off resto i have replaced everything with nos or repro parts the car is better than new, i'm still a year from finishing it because i'm working on the car that is parked next to it in the pic 60 imp.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
nice project, what are you gonna do with it ?


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

mine not done yet still under construction


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

mine not done yet still under construction


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

[attachmentid=311493]


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 13 2005, 07:15 AM~3992511
> *Yeah right hand drive when i got it 8 years ago the law here in Australia would not let me drive it left hand so i got it converted cost me about 6000 U.S to do, now if the car is 30 years and older you can leave it as is.
> What do ya do i have almost completed a frame off resto i have replaced everything with nos or repro parts the car is better than new, i'm still a year from finishing it because i'm working on the car that is  parked next to it in the pic 60 imp.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nice project, what are you gonna do with it ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 13 2005, 10:35 PM~3997657
> *mine not done yet still under construction
> *


CLEAN CAR ROB :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 14 2005, 01:23 PM~4000489
> *CLEAN CAR ROB :thumbsup:
> *


thank's bro I heard you sold yours if the price is right why not


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 14 2005, 07:17 PM~4003156
> *thank's bro I heard you sold yours if the price is right why not
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE MONEY TALK'S QUE NO.... HOW IS YOUR RANFLA COMING ALONG HOMIE...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE IS MY 63 SS !!!
" DA LOCSTAH 1 "


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 12 2005, 11:16 PM~4393159
> *HERE IS MY 63 SS !!!
> " DA LOCSTAH 1 "
> *



:0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 12 2005, 11:16 PM~4393159
> *HERE IS MY 63 SS !!!
> " DA LOCSTAH 1 "
> *



:0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=384386]
[attachmentid=384384]
heres my 63 ss


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

"HEARTBREAKER"odessa tx 2005


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

A few buddies 63's I thought I would share with ya'll.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

And of coarse who could forget this 63.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

THIS 63 IS THE SHIT :worship:


----------



## ozzie_blue_bike (Oct 4, 2005)

here are some that now live in australia


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

HERE'S BOTH OF MY TRE'S. WHAT IT DO! :0


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

mine


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's mines. Reppin 808 HAWAII :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

i fu*king love impalas :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

here is my '63 ss


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 7 2006, 11:40 AM~4562802
> *THIS 63 IS THE SHIT :worship:
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Love them 63's!


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry about the FO


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: MY HOMIES 63


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

My Friends

[attachmentid=443616]

[attachmentid=443614]


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdown63_@Jan 31 2006, 03:27 PM~4743633
> *My Friends
> 
> [attachmentid=443616]
> ...



nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

LIKE THE WAY IT SITS RIGHT THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

a new pic solow c.c a three whell on fifth ave.new york city.mexican parade


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 19 2006, 08:43 PM~4661849
> *
> *



I NEED INFO ON THOSE WILLWOOD BRAKES!!!!!
PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF THE WORLD, THE BRAKES!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

STILL IN THE WORKS


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!HUSTLER-63!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ANOTHER 63 BACK IN 1990 OR 91


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOMB RAIDER HOPPER OF DEATH!!!! :0   

[attachmentid=505303]

[attachmentid=505304]

[attachmentid=505305]


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=505344]

[attachmentid=505345]

[attachmentid=505346]

soon to be finish with a full frame wrap 4 pumps 12 batt 4 switches and some 13's 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 16 2006, 02:35 PM~5061640
> *[attachmentid=505344]
> 
> [attachmentid=505345]
> ...


CAR LOOKING GOOD HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

mine


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=511868]


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 4 2006, 01:30 AM~5175392
> *
> *


is it still forsale


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

63's are the shit!!!! badass.


----------



## 2six3's (Jan 5, 2003)

sorry to big :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 4 2006, 08:41 AM~5176285
> *63's are the shit!!!! badass.
> *



FUCK YEAH !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

My whip...


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

yes...my favorite year...!!! i'll be right back!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sickthree & locstah...love the 63's...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ttt...this is for you sickthre...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey homie..i was searching to post more pics and found the old one...!!!


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey..what the f....what happend??? did they merge the old one and the new one...fucken bad ass!!!

heres one of my favorite shots again...!!!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

i guess they did merge the two topics 
oh well this will be the fest to 1963 impalas


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Has some one pix from the "Joker" for me?????


Or a vid with it in action :0 :0 


Thanx


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

another of mine


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice Trays....GOTTA LOVE EM...
here's mine...not too much to brag about, BUT I BUILT IT FOR ME....


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

Good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

coming along smoothly


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

the first weekend i owned the car oct 13 2001
the first day i put wires on jan 2002


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=530102]


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

[attachmentid=531138] :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 6 2006, 01:38 AM~5188792
> *Nice Trays....GOTTA LOVE EM...
> here's mine...not too much to brag about, BUT I BUILT IT FOR ME....
> 
> ...


Clean 63 one of my favorite's :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Keep the 63 impala picture's coming clean rydes  :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

My new toy.. Sorry about the dirty night pics. Will get some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Here"s mine..... :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Apr 13 2006, 10:33 PM~5238241
> *Here"s mine..... :biggrin:
> *


Damm homie your 63 is the shit i like it :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 14 2006, 10:58 AM~5240655
> *Damm homie your 63 is the shit i like it :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



i SECOND THAT!!!



Damn we need to start a 63 only club :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 14 2006, 08:58 AM~5240655
> *Damm homie your 63 is the shit i like it :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THX HOMIE....


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 14 2006, 09:00 AM~5240679
> *i SECOND THAT!!!
> Damn we need to start a 63 only club :biggrin:
> *


THX DOGGIE.......63 CLUB SOUNDS GOOD TO ME...... :biggrin:


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Apr 13 2006, 11:33 PM~5238241
> *Here"s mine..... :biggrin:
> *




Looks good Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

my 63 took pic with my camera phone


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Apr 14 2006, 11:25 AM~5241688
> *my 63 took pic with my camera phone
> *


Damn homie your 63 can take pictures...... :0 






J/K...... :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Apr 14 2006, 11:23 AM~5241673
> *Looks good Pete  :thumbsup:
> *


THX.....


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 14 2006, 11:27 AM~5241711
> *:biggrin:
> *


NICE MILKBONE.....


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

the side of my 63 tell me 4real what yall think?


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

trying to keep this post alive


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

heres one we did a few years ago at bowtie...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

another one


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

cash money ...

63 is my fav year impala...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

here was my 1st 63 ....damm my fav year impala ..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

this was my last onst one i had...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

heres another one we did for casper in japan from the '' Individuals'''\


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 19 2006, 05:31 AM~5270960
> *here was my 1st 63 ....damm my fav year impala ..
> *


nice shit huey :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 19 2006, 03:31 AM~5270960
> *here was my 1st 63 ....damm my fav year impala ..
> *


damn huey homie that trey was tight :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 14 2006, 01:27 PM~5241711
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice rag


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

keepem coming


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

how do you post pics for your computer :biggrin: cause i have some


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 8 2006, 06:57 PM~5393080
> *
> *



damn homie.........how many cars do u have :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Apr 19 2006, 10:25 PM~5276463
> *damn huey homie that trey was tight :0
> *



thanx... :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

I just put my shit in the shop today....should be done in about 2 weeks......Getting the bitch lifted...... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## young_rider (Mar 4, 2006)

keep this shit going... this is bigger then the caddy fest.. keep the cars coming uffin:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 8 2006, 08:57 PM~5393080
> *
> *


you looking to get rid of this one?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HERE"S SOME FROM JAPAN


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

my hats off to all 63 ridahs out there worldwide!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I saw this '63 at Devotions picnic this past weekend...





































Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

So was this '63...




























Also, very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

One more, I also saw this '63 at Devotions picnic @ Glen Helen...



















Also, very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THE MOFLE MOBILE!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

MEME GOT SERVED BY THIS ONE!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

that trey is nice.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

EASTSIDE C.C......FRESNO CA


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

loving some of these 63


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

LOLYSTICS C.C. ...N CALI.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 5 2006, 06:26 PM~5557099
> *EASTSIDE C.C......FRESNO CA
> 
> 
> ...


think this 63 is underestimated. This is a serious contender


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

post your dippiant


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 15 2005, 04:35 PM~3823907
> *63 AND MY 64 :biggrin:
> *


lucky...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

SPEECHLESS...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 1 2006, 01:45 AM~5698187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Your 63 Is One Of The Tightest ones out there homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jul 1 2006, 02:58 AM~5698190
> *Your 63 Is One Of The Tightest ones out there homie
> *


thanks Im redoing it for the Super Show...Im tired of coming up short (Second Place) :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 1 2006, 03:58 AM~5698264
> *thanks Im redoing it for the Super Show...Im tired of coming up short (Second Place) :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:thumbsup:

wut class are u lookin 2 go in??


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

one day ill own a 63 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 1 2006, 05:04 AM~5698268
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> wut class are u lookin 2 go in??
> *


IM STAYING ON SEMI....NO MORE MAJOR MODS


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 1 2006, 03:58 AM~5698264
> *thanks Im redoing it for the Super Show...Im tired of coming up short (Second Place) :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


What are you changing on it?


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

here is mine!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Aug 14 2006, 11:38 PM~5970071
> *here is mine!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice....is that steel braded hydraulic hose all the way to the back?


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

no it isn't


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn dem some nice tre's ese


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

63 is the best year Impala :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 25 2006, 06:13 PM~6242385
> *63 is the best year Impala :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is my baby :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

some more 63's...































[IMGhttp://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l251/sictrey/LRM2003Portland64OG-LC.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

One of the most cleanest Impala's out there... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 25 2006, 04:13 PM~6242385
> *63 is the best year Impala :biggrin:
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## impalachris (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2006, 12:09 PM~6419786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 22 2006, 02:09 PM~6419786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 26 2006, 11:11 AM~6247680
> *One of the most cleanest Impala's out there... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



X2....... :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:  HERE IS MINE!


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SORRY TO MUCH FREE TIME !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 25 2006, 08:17 AM~6439909
> *:biggrin:   HERE IS MINE!
> 
> 
> ...



Urs if fuckin bad :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 5 2006, 07:24 PM~5557507
> *post your dippiant
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Heres mine


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

another one


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice Car Venom!!!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Beautiful car Pete!!!!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 16 2006, 03:06 PM~6583218
> *Beautiful car Pete!!!!!
> *


Thanx Homie....... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

heres a couple of my new 63 :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

heres one from our east la chapter that will be coming out soon 
GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

Mine.. still at project...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Dec 29 2006, 02:32 PM~6854007
> *Mine.. still at project...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Dec 29 2006, 11:32 AM~6854007
> *Mine.. still at project...
> 
> 
> ...


that almost looks like mine nice car!!!..


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2006, 03:09 PM~6854849
> *that almost looks like mine nice car!!!..
> 
> 
> ...




yep your right.. you want to exchange


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

no thanks im happy with my car. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2006, 09:45 PM~6858267
> *no thanks im happy with my car. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## switchpsycho (Jan 9, 2007)

almost done


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Dec 27 2006, 07:24 PM~6839324
> *heres one from our east la chapter that will be coming out soon
> GOODTIMES      :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Looking Clean :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Dec 27 2006, 08:24 PM~6839324
> *heres one from our east la chapter that will be coming out soon
> GOODTIMES      :biggrin:
> 
> ...


fuckin baddass. Was that the one at the Imperials show?? Is it out yet??


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

yea its out he went to a show last weekend but i dont know which one


----------



## CHULO63 (Feb 2, 2007)

My 3 treys from cali that now live in sydney australia.
hope you like


----------



## switchpsycho (Jan 9, 2007)

räääääva!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's some more of mine...Hey do any of you guys in here have parts for a 63 im looking for the pieces that hold the headlight bezels in place.thanks.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 24 2007, 04:08 PM~7343322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/001/1wes ride at elysian.JPG

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/001/1CAR SHOW - Wes's 63.JPG

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/001/[email protected]


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 24 2007, 04:08 PM~7343322
> *
> 
> 
> ...




CLEAN 63 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHULO63_@Feb 23 2007, 06:34 PM~7338279
> *My 3 treys from cali that now live in sydney australia.
> hope you like
> 
> ...


THAT 63 BEAT ME IN BERDOO IN 2000 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

fhjryujkryuk


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 28 2007, 10:01 AM~7372366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda like the way this looks I like the way cars look with big wheels I jus dont like it when they put lift kits on them...but this car I do like.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Mar 1 2007, 07:18 PM~7385497
> *
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

HERE IS MY MOVIE CAR THE GREENISH 1 AND ITS PARTS CAR THE GRAY IMPALA


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l256/big...y64_01/redo.jpg


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 1 2007, 09:03 PM~7386734
> *
> *


Damn I love this car!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

only thing better than 1 tre is 2


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 1 2007, 09:59 PM~7387446
> *
> only thing better than 1 tre is 2
> *


Wish I could say that. :biggrin: watch pretty soon i'll get the 63 convertible I want :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

1o0o post:biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 1 2007, 10:05 PM~7387526
> *1o0o post:biggrin:
> 
> *


hahaha 1,641 cuz hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 1 2007, 09:07 PM~7387560
> *
> *


where can i get the chevrolet script and the flags for the continental kit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

i need the chevrolet script and the flags for the kit. anybody? let me know


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

I still like the Gypsy Rose 63


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Mar 4 2007, 02:04 PM~7402234
> *I still like the Gypsy Rose 63
> 
> 
> ...


rightclick-save


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice 63 i love the color black i should of painted mine black but it's a bitch to clean looking GOOD  





> _Originally posted by blue64_@Mar 4 2007, 02:59 AM~7401934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Mar 3 2007, 10:48 PM~7401184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still looking for any info on where to get the chevrolet script and the flags for the continental kit


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

> *still looking for any info on where to get the chevrolet script and the flags for the continental kit*


go through Classic Industries


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 5 2007, 12:31 AM~7408179
> *still looking for any info on where to get the chevrolet script and the flags for the continental kit
> *



any restoration shop, they are off 58 - 59 impalas


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

or is it a 63...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 11 2007, 03:00 AM~7453964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a 63 from the front and a 64 from the back :0


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Will be done this weekend 3 - 18 - 07 :0  
818 riders here i come :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 12 2007, 10:21 AM~7460773
> *Will be done this weekend 3 - 18 - 07 :0
> 818 riders here i come :biggrin:
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!! Look baddass :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 12 2007, 09:29 AM~7460818
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!! Look baddass :biggrin:
> *



Thank's :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Mar 4 2007, 07:04 AM~7402234
> *I still like the Gypsy Rose 63
> 
> 
> ...


the orignal Gypsy Rose at that.


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Mar 1 2007, 07:13 PM~7385452
> *
> *


I c u tommy..................... what up with OBSESSION CC. SC. YOU gettin down.......


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Must be nice Danny thats how LO*LYSTICS does it :worship:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 25 2006, 09:09 AM~6440642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great WORK............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Mar 12 2007, 11:02 PM~7466615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THIS CAR


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 13 2007, 08:30 AM~7468473
> *I LOVE THIS CAR
> *


WWAZAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 13 2007, 07:30 AM~7468473
> *I LOVE THIS CAR
> *


Thanks bro, I really appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

baddest hartop IMO


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

NICE RIDE GUYS! TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice pic Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Mar 14 2007, 07:08 AM~7474995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



right click save...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> My 3 treys from cali that now live in sydney australia.
> hope you like
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

That same dude from Austalia wanted to buy my car at the cow palace show 2 years ago


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 14 2007, 05:15 PM~7478637
> *:0  :biggrin:  Both tight as hell  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What up D. that 63 you driving will have a Versailles soon?? Howz it coming. I met with Henry, he was cool people. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 14 2007, 05:15 PM~7478637
> *:0  :biggrin:  Both tight as hell  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Baghdady bought this 63 from Niagara Falls when he was in Iraq, sight unseen. talk about HEART!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 14 2007, 05:23 PM~7478685
> *That same dude from Austalia wanted to buy my car at the cow palace show 2 years ago
> *


yeah, but you couldn't replace it, its too clean


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you I really appreciate that Dippinit especially coming from you


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## switchpsycho (Jan 9, 2007)

four doors no waiting


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Mar 12 2007, 09:02 PM~7466615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK CAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2007, 04:29 PM~7478726
> *What up D. that 63 you driving will have a Versailles soon?? Howz it coming. I met with Henry, he was cool people.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Henry dropped everything off at the chromers already, he will put it back together for me when it gets done and then hopefully on the car. He is in Cali man if you need anything let me/him know you know we got you :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Striptease

Presidentez Car Club---Dallas, TX


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 25 2006, 08:17 AM~6439909
> *:biggrin:   HERE IS MINE!
> 
> 
> ...



   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Mine... More things to be added by the summer... :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 23 2007, 10:07 PM~7540806
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 24 2007, 04:35 PM~7544118
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Mar 24 2007, 07:25 AM~7542186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice Big D :worship:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 24 2007, 04:35 PM~7544118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

tight ride homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 24 2007, 04:35 PM~7544118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

THEM 63S LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

dfgjdfh


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 24 2007, 04:35 PM~7544118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Mar 24 2007, 09:25 AM~7542186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homies did a good job!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 24 2007, 05:35 PM~7544118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 14 2007, 04:26 PM~7478712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  this is one of the cleanest trey's i've ever seen in my life. much love to the whole loylistics c.c., doing it really big in nor-cal. keep up the with the tight rides.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 30 2007, 12:22 AM~7582329
> * this is one of the cleanest trey's i've ever seen in my life. much love to the whole loylistics c.c., doing it really big in nor-cal. keep up the with the tight rides.
> *



If you seen it in person, it is one of the cleanest.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

any fawn interior shots for a 63? :biggrin:


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 29 2007, 10:22 PM~7582329
> * this is one of the cleanest trey's i've ever seen in my life. much love to the whole loylistics c.c., doing it really big in nor-cal. keep up the with the tight rides.
> *


Thanks again I really appreciate that, plus big props to ISLANDERS car club :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 30 2007, 06:59 AM~7583443
> *If you seen it in person, it is one of the cleanest.
> *


Thanks again Dippint hopefully I could get on your level one day :worship:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

heres mine before I fucked it up and tore it all to pieces (in a good way) :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

NICE 63'S


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's some progress pics of mine...


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 11 2007, 10:50 PM~7672683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 24 2007, 05:07 AM~7540806
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo can you tell me what color`s are on your 63???


Look is very very clean

Candy?
Base??


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 12 2007, 02:15 AM~7672817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that on bags?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 14 2007, 08:37 AM~7689175
> *is that on bags?
> *


yup :yessad:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Aug 13 2006, 02:36 AM~5957161
> *one day ill own a 63  :cheesy:
> *


damn just a few months ago i said this. and now.... my 63 is in the works :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

new page


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 26 2007, 11:05 AM~7983272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@May 28 2007, 10:43 PM~7997366
> *:0  nice
> *


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 11 2007, 09:53 PM~7672214
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thank u for posting my car im the owner of the pattern 63 . . . . i dont know yet how to post pictures


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)

OH YES 1ST PLACE IN MULTI SHOWS


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Here you go Eddie.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres my brothers ride from our club MOST HATED


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

NICE 63  




> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 10 2007, 02:20 AM~8272857
> *heres my brothers ride from our club MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

EL AMO


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

mine in the works


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

HERE"S A COUPLE FROM TUCSON AZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 10 2007, 11:53 AM~8274939
> *NICE 63
> *


thanks


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dam those are nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

cant let go of this topic


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

63's are nice


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 27 2007, 05:33 PM~8408971
> *63's are nice
> *


HELL YA THEY ARE  :biggrin:


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: 



> :biggrin:  HERE IS MINE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MACALAC2007/PIC-0260.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MACALAC2007/PIC-0258.jpg


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 1 2007, 12:39 PM~8023747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks 4 posting . . . .eddie63


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*CHICAGO AND LA CHAPTER...ROLLERZ ONLY 63s*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

LA PREZ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

RO...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

RO...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY
*"DONTRE"*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Damn Manny, RO has a chapter now of 63's?? lol. Ur slippin tho, you missed Big Jerms ole 63 and troy's :0 Unless I missed them :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

STAEHLER'S CREATION...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 12:16 PM~8426884
> *Damn Manny, RO has a chapter now of 63's?? lol. Ur slippin tho, you missed Big Jerms ole 63 and troy's :0  Unless I missed them :biggrin:
> *



Opps my bad, they just downloaded. That would be acrazy pic to have all the 63's in RO in a lineup. Panoramic like a bitch tho :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 12:16 PM~8426884
> *Damn Manny, RO has a chapter now of 63's?? lol. Ur slippin tho, you missed Big Jerms ole 63 and troy's :0  Unless I missed them :biggrin:
> *


I DINT MISS IT...
I DID MISS ONE THO....
HERE IT IS...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 12:18 PM~8426899
> *Opps my bad, they just downloaded. That would be  acrazy pic to have all the 63's in RO in a lineup. Panoramic like a bitch tho :0
> *


WE'LL WAIT 4 URS...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Aye guey :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 12:27 PM~8426979
> *Aye guey :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WORLDWIDE babbbbeee...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=q2oV_0HMebk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0x1wIl538a4


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

RO.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MONEY TREY...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Damn, i miss my babee  I forgot what it feels like ot lock up on the 110 :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 30 2007, 12:35 PM~8427059
> *MONEY TREY...
> 
> 
> ...



what happen to money trey?? It beat me in SD I think 2001?? Car was tuff. I think Troy was there tambien, he took first, MT took second, I took third


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 12:18 PM~8426899
> *Opps my bad, they just downloaded. That would be  acrazy pic to have all the 63's in RO in a lineup. Panoramic like a bitch tho :0
> *


SOMETHING LIKE THAT WILL HAPPEN AT THE SUPER SHOW...U GONNA KICK IT RIGHT?...JOIN US TO CELEBRATE WHILE WE SHOWCASE THE BEST OF RO RIDES...HERE'S A LIL HINT....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 12:39 PM~8427076
> *what happen to money trey?? It beat me in SD I think 2001?? Car was tuff. I think Troy was there tambien, he took first, MT took second, I took third
> *


IT'LL BE BACK OUT


----------



## superflywebpimp (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## superflywebpimp (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superflywebpimp_@Jul 30 2007, 01:54 PM~8427746
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE, WHERE YOU LOCATED???


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

double


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

mine....


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

nice


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

[/quote]


:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: 

What type of headers are in there?

:dunno:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

HERE IS MINE REPPIN THE BIG M


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TOP SPOT in my opinion......


























...
THIS 63 is SSTRAIGHT GANGSTER. I roll this car in my dreams..............


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

HERE'S SOME UPDATES OF MY RIDE...
PULLED THE MOTOR OUT OF IT LIKE 3 MONTHS AGO
















IT IS THE STOCK 327
CLEANED IT UP A BIT WITH SOME CHROME








STILL WANNA PUT MORE CHROME BUT NEED A JOB
DROPPED THE MOTOR BACK IN








WAS RUNNING PERFECT FOR LIKE 20 MINUTES THEN ALL OF THE SUDDEN RAN LIKE SHIT...THOUGHT MAYBE THE TIMING WENT OFF OR LIFTERS NEEDED TO BE READJUSTED THEN CHECKED THE PLUGS AND ONE PLUG WAS BROKEN ON THE INSULATOR TIP...SO THINK MAYBE SOMETHING FELL IN THE HEAD AND BROKE IT OR SOMETHING NOW THE CARS JUS SITTING GONNA PULL THE HEAD OFF AND SEE WHAT HAPPENED THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

dang thats a clean ass 4door


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

mine


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's mine...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Heres a Few Pictures of Mine!

























Reppin Majestics Avondale AZ!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

nice!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest039.jpg


----------



## two da grave (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 08:52 AM~9021318
> *http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest039.jpg
> *


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 17 2007, 02:22 PM~9023993
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE TRYING KEEP UP WITH THE OTHER ONES OUT THERE


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT i wanna see some black 63s


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT i wanna see some black 63s


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

prolly been posted a thousand times before but still


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Any body has pics of the green 63 from the movie friday?


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 18 2007, 05:20 PM~9032774
> *heres mine
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 18 2007, 04:20 PM~9032774
> *heres mine
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

'
og


----------



## ultraclass (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 25 2007, 02:28 AM~9079361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice ride Dog


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

nice


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 18 2007, 04:20 PM~9032774
> *heres mine
> 
> *


you got 1 bad ass 63


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 25 2007, 03:18 PM~9083461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a whole lot of flake


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

some pics of mine!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

san diego heavy hitter


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

bumper... :0 :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ultraclass_@Oct 25 2007, 05:27 PM~9080700
> *Nice ride Dog
> *


hey Sampe, right? Any new rides emerging from that garage of yours soon? Have seen the elco and the coupe.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 25 2007, 11:18 PM~9083461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this please


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

MY DAILY DRIVER!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Oct 26 2007, 02:48 PM~9090418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Thats how I want to do up my deuce...red on red..


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 28 2007, 07:03 PM~9102025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this tre...one of my all time favorites..


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

KEEP THEM NICE 63 IMPALAS COMING... :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

found this oen on car domain its clean


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

somosuno milwaukee








mine when it was red


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 29 2007, 02:41 PM~9108425
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

:wow: damn it !!!!! i want me a 63 bad!!!!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Oct 29 2007, 10:07 PM~9111443
> *:wow: damn it !!!!! i want me a 63 bad!!!!!!
> *


me 2 homie me too


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Oct 29 2007, 10:07 PM~9111443
> *:wow: damn it !!!!! i want me a 63 bad!!!!!!
> *



*EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE IF YOU REALLY WANT ONE YOU CAN GET IT I WAS THE SAME WAY AND I GOT ONE AND FIX IT UP LIL BY LIL...* :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 30 2007, 01:37 PM~9114983
> *EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE IF YOU REALLY WANT ONE YOU CAN GET IT I WAS THE SAME WAY AND I GOT ONE AND FIX IT UP LIL BY LIL... :biggrin:
> *


   fo sho :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

keep them trey's coming !!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 29 2007, 06:41 PM~9108425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 29 2007, 04:58 PM~9109076
> *found this oen on car domain its clean
> 
> 
> ...



:0 THIS IS GANGSTER LEAN :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 30 2007, 02:37 PM~9115859
> *   fo sho :thumbsup:
> *


hope i can post my63 soon as for now have to keep on working in it you all have bad ass 63s :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 10 2007, 11:37 AM~8275292
> *mine in the works
> 
> 
> ...


like the way it slams for some reason, nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> Clean 3 like the color


----------



## homicide63 (Feb 18, 2007)

here's mine..not done with it yet!


----------



## homicide63 (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

the 63 is the nicest looking and best year impala if you ask me


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> > Clean 3 like the color
> 
> 
> me too...that color is tight.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

TTT Let's see some more... uffin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Nov 8 2007, 12:12 PM~9182776
> *TTT Let's see some more... uffin:
> *


post some of your 63 uce


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

HERE'S MY PROJECT 63 I JUST GOT YESTERDAY ... :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 8 2007, 02:05 PM~9184028
> *HERE'S MY PROJECT 63 I JUST GOT YESTERDAY ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


niiice...good luck with it homie..


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

mine SOMOSUNO memphis


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

style c.c.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYONE GOT ANY PICS OF BIG PANCHs 63 (WET-DREAM)..IT CAME OUT N LRM N 99.....PLEASE POST :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 8 2007, 01:45 PM~9184341
> *niiice...good luck with it homie..
> *


THANKS HOMIE ILL POST PICS WHEN IT'S DONE ....


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 9 2007, 01:33 PM~9191779
> *mine SOMOSUNO memphis
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 3'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

NITE LIFE SHOW :0


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 9 2007, 12:48 PM~9191893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Nov 19 2007, 05:37 PM~9261779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Nov 20 2007, 02:37 AM~9261779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you found yourself one, bro?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 20 2007, 02:05 AM~9264889
> *you found yourself one, bro?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

before











after


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Nov 26 2007, 07:08 PM~9311865
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


that last pic looks badass...looks like it's peeking out of the bat cave :biggrin: :biggrin: nice car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Nov 26 2007, 06:08 PM~9311865
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's my hardtop 63.


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Estilo 63s


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 27 2007, 12:09 AM~9314279
> *:biggrin: Estilo 63s
> 
> 
> ...


 MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 29 2007, 10:08 AM~9330922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MORE PICS OF GOLD 63 PLEASE


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

mine


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/492787702.html
open to trades


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee20/WO...CARSHOWS162.jpg


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Nov 29 2007, 04:21 PM~9333118
> *MORE PICS OF GOLD 63 PLEASE
> *


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Nov 29 2007, 02:20 PM~9333111
> *MORE PICS PLEASE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

more treys :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Dec 13 2007, 05:01 AM~9442730
> *more treys :thumbsup:
> *



*X2*


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Check this out, a new 63 SS trunk panel

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379766


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam that trey is nice MONEY GREEN! That's the color I would want for mine or the fawn color.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

damn that is NICE!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 14 2007, 10:52 PM~9457290
> *dam that trey is nice MONEY GREEN! That's the color I would want for mine or the fawn color.
> *


FAWN WAS ONE OF MY OPTIONS BUT I TOOK GREEN OVER ALL, THANKS. !


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

63 from southside

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMfRjrn21pQ&feature=related


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 14 2007, 11:48 PM~9457266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin beautiful


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 14 2007, 10:48 PM~9457266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is badass...u get it all put back together yet?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9461801
> *63 from southside
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMfRjrn21pQ&feature=related
> *


is that foxy brown?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 17 2007, 03:33 PM~9471067
> *this car is badass...u get it all put back together yet?
> *


I'VE DONE SOME WORK BUT NOT QUIET THERE YET! :nicoderm:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 18 2007, 11:28 PM~9482033
> *I'VE DONE SOME WORK BUT NOT QUIET THERE YET! :nicoderm:
> *


cant wait too see pics of it when it's done...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 17 2007, 11:34 PM~9471070
> *is that foxy brown?
> *


nice video


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wanted to let you guys and gals know....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh shit! Mailing mine in today!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 19 2007, 07:50 AM~9482968
> *Oh shit! Mailing mine in today!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Sep 10 2005, 10:58 AM~3788103
> *WERE THE 63 IMPALA'S AT POST YOUR 63 IMPALA HERE THANK'S uffin:
> HERE IS MINE
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

A guy in my club's sixtray


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

my 63 getting redone for 08


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 02:20 PM~9515635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Edit


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Edit


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone got a pic of a 63' sittin' on 20" or bigger spoke rims?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 23 2007, 06:55 PM~9517282
> *Anyone got a pic of a 63' sittin' on 20" or bigger spoke rims?
> *


:nono:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Dec 23 2007, 08:00 PM~9517320
> *:nono:
> *


=(


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

1963.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 23 2007, 09:54 PM~9517688
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=8ggdai1&s=1in the making


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 23 2007, 07:55 PM~9517282
> *Anyone got a pic of a 63' sittin' on 20" or bigger spoke rims?
> *



Candy Root Beer painted by Reflections in Wilmington


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 17 2006, 10:22 PM~5991505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Dec 23 2007, 08:00 PM~9517320
> *:nono:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
come on frisco... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2007, 01:58 PM~9522179
> *x2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> come on frisco... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It was just an idea...always wanted to see how it looks....


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 24 2007, 12:41 PM~9521648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

20'S ON BACK 18'S UP FRONT! :nicoderm:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

Nah :nosad:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 23 2007, 08:18 PM~9517832
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 23 2007, 08:54 PM~9517688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: X2


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

Nice green 63. Just a lil heavy on the pinstriping. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this one is fucken bad-ass, its the only pic i have of it too...but down to that last little detail, all the accessories he has, i like on 63's!!! its from the odessa show...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 26 2007, 09:36 PM~9538072
> *Thanks man.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

nice ass 63s!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Dec 26 2007, 10:36 PM~9538632
> *nice ass 63s!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 26 2007, 08:04 PM~9538315
> *:worship:  :worship: X2
> *


NICE 63
: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 14 2007, 09:48 PM~9457266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

HERE'S A COUPLE FROM LAY-M-LOWcc


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Dec 27 2007, 01:53 AM~9540430
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! :nicoderm:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Karma502 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 18 2007, 03:46 PM~9032556
> *Any body has pics of the green 63 from the movie friday?
> *


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

anyone have any pics of that Trey from Boyz N The Hood?


----------



## Karma502 (Oct 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

T
T
T
for
the Treys


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8275060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS LIL PERRO U KNOW HOW WE DO REPRESENT LATIN WORLD FOR LIFE


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8275060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS LIL PERRO U KNOW HOW WE DO REPRESENT LATIN WORLD FOR LIFE   [SIZE=14]


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 14 2008, 07:48 PM~9694864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*ROLLIN'S 63 JUICED UP ALREADY...*

B4 WHEN HE FIRST GOT IT UP IN S.C ....










FIRST DRIVE AROUND SOUTH BEACH...





































NOW JUICED AFTER A MONTH AND HALF OF HAVIN DA IMPALA...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

Some of my 63' picture collection


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i like this one :worship:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Jan 18 2008, 06:19 PM~9729955
> *i like this one :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


Did it sell??


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 18 2008, 07:07 PM~9730360
> *Did it sell??
> *


i think its still on ebay :dunno:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Jan 18 2008, 11:06 PM~9730804
> *i think its still on ebay :dunno:
> *


wheres the ebay link?


----------



## SHOWDOWN (May 24, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

KEEP THEM CLEAN 63'S PICS COMING...


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smokey (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

fixed it for you tight car


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

what color is this ? what base was used ?






> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 12 2007, 11:07 PM~7466650
> *I c u tommy..................... what up with OBSESSION CC. SC. YOU gettin down.......
> *


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 24 2008, 11:51 AM~9772626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUESIO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

Any pics of a Silver trey with a Black roof?


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

killer green 63


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

killer green 63


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nite Life East Bay_@Jan 27 2008, 11:33 AM~9795863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's old school. Nice rims. :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 27 2008, 10:12 AM~9794443
> *what color is this ? what base was used ?
> 
> 
> ...



Its House of Kolor Candy Organic Green with Orion silver base. And it has alot of flake. It came out a little darker than we planned b/c of how many coats of candy are on it. The Candy started streaking when he spayed it so he had to keep laying it on to even it out and get rid of the streaks.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8275060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LATIN WORLD CC IN THE HOUSE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I have this 46 to trade for a 63 if anyone is intersted..Hit me up
http://i30.tinypic.com/2rrx9uu.jpg[/img]]


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

SKANLESS CC


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* the homies ceaser clean ass 63 ss from STYLISTICS CC, TUCSON *


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































*the homies charlie clean ass 63 wagon from STYLISTICS CC, TUCSON *


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

*the homies sal 63 rag top and 63 ss hardtop from Sophisticated Few - Tucson*


----------



## Raza_Unida (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Nov 26 2007, 07:43 PM~9312275
> *Here's my hardtop 63.
> 
> 
> ...


What color is this?


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

nice 63!!!!


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*EL Amo / Premier City Of Angels*


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

gtimeseastlos,Feb 1 2008, 11:00 PM~9846623]
I have this 46 to trade for a 63 if anyone is intersted..Hit me up


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

heres mine in the workzz


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*KEEP THEM 63 IMPALA COMING*


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> *KEEP THEM 63 IMPALA COMING*


HERE'S MY MOTIVATION :biggrin: 























































[/quote]


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> HERE'S MY MOTIVATION :biggrin:


[/quote]

thanks :biggrin: thats mine but its taken apart a gain and gettin redone 4 the last time


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 12 2008, 04:04 PM~9925950
> *
> 
> thanks  :biggrin:  thats mine but its taken apart a gain and gettin redone 4 the last time
> *




fuckin huero you crazy mutha phucka hands done good times 4 life


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 11 2008, 04:07 AM~9914517
> *heres mine in the workzz
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: make up your mind already


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

561 i






n the house


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Feb 12 2008, 07:24 PM~9927760
> *:twak: make up your mind already
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

2 from ROLLERZ ONLY NIAGRA 




















this one is from AFFILIATED C.C


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Feb 14 2008, 12:32 PM~9942184
> *2 from ROLLERZ ONLY NIAGRA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

mine still lot of work i need to do


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Feb 15 2008, 11:24 AM~9949674
> *mine still lot of work i need to do
> 
> 
> ...


nice !! :cheesy: i seen it in Lrm :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

SixTrey from the CHI!


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

>


[/quote]
:0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 17 2008, 05:24 PM~9965137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 17 2008, 05:24 PM~9965137
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

ANTS 63


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Feb 15 2008, 01:24 PM~9949674
> *mine still lot of work i need to do
> 
> 
> ...


damn this one is tight


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 21 2008, 08:07 PM~9999932
> *damn this one is tight
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: brotherly love :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

63 SS BUILT BY LORDZ.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raza_Unida_@Feb 4 2008, 01:30 PM~9862449
> *What color is this?
> *


House of Colors Candy Tangerine over a gold base.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

anymore pics of this one????


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 28 2008, 02:54 PM~10047003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 09:49 PM~10046952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the post eddie63


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

indianapolis NAPTOWN


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*NICE GREEN 63 IMPALA*


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> :0 :0 that bitch is CLEAN!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Mar 9 2008, 09:05 PM~10130288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*NICE 63* :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

killing me kenny


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

NOOOOOOO!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

this thread should be stickied. one of the greatest lowriders of all time, the 63 Impala.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*Keep them nice 63 pics coming* :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 10 2008, 09:23 PM~10139073
> *this thread should be stickied.  one of the greatest lowriders of all time, the 63 Impala.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

here's my bro's


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

my 1st 63 back in 97 ..




























and my recent one i had in 2003


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i like that color on the second one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 10:32 PM~10164410
> *i like that color on the second one :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx .it was a 409 car but they took it out and put in a 350..still had the munchie 4 speed.... sorry for the pics i had to scan them


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10164472
> *thanx .it was a 409 car but they took it out and put in a 350..still had the munchie 4 speed.... sorry for the pics i had to scan them
> 
> 
> *


damn car is still worth alot even though it dont have the 409 still in it...it looks badass with the skirts u still have it?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 10:51 PM~10164578
> *damn car is still worth alot even though it dont have the 409 still in it...it looks badass with the skirts u still have it?
> *



nah i sold it to my cuzn a few years ago,... i had the rear end shorten and had matching colored and white spokes on it ...miss that car too...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 14 2008, 06:06 PM~10170572
> *nah i sold it to my cuzn a few years ago,... i had the rear end shorten and had matching colored and white spokes on it ...miss that car too...
> 
> 
> *


ya it looked good since u had the white top on it...i wanna shorten the rear end on my 63 too right now i got fiberglass skirts that i got for $20 and i filed them down a bit on the inside with some sandpaper and they fit on both sides i have about a half inch of room on the side that the rear end sticks out farther on...how much did u have the rear end shortened??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 07:39 PM~10171199
> *ya it looked good since u had the white top on it...i wanna shorten the rear end on my 63 too right now i got fiberglass skirts that i got for $20 and i filed them down a bit on the inside with some sandpaper and they fit on both sides i have about a half inch of room on the side that the rear end sticks out farther on...how much did u have the rear end shortened??
> *



i had it shorten 1 inch on both sides...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 14 2008, 07:59 PM~10171393
> *i had it shorten 1 inch on both sides...
> 
> 
> *


cool thanks


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Premier City Of Angels*


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jgdslb (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

I just finished building this 63'...Hopefully it will be at San Berdoo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Mar 20 2008, 02:10 AM~10212968
> *I just finished building this 63'...Hopefully it will be at San Berdoo :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 clean car homie, very nice.. roof and rear deck look really good  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

double post.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

dam that shit looks good.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

cant let this topic die...
TTT FOR ALL THE 63's


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Mar 13 2008, 10:21 PM~10164332
> *here's my bro's
> 
> 
> ...



* I FELL IN LOVE WITH THIS 63 ITS MY INSPIRATION I SAW IT IN PHX!!!!! WHAT COLOR IS IT HOMIE?* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Apr 6 2008, 04:22 PM~10349071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

does anybody have any real pics of the 63 from boyz n da hood?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 8 2008, 05:04 PM~10366808
> *does anybody have any real pics of the 63 from boyz n da hood?
> *


what u mean real...i got one when its in the mag...u mean like in person?


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*NICE 63'S KEEP THEM PICS COMING* :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Apr 8 2008, 06:44 PM~10367126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 72-spokes?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Apr 8 2008, 08:44 PM~10367126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why is this knockoff on the wrong side of the car?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 19 2006, 02:22 AM~5270791
> *  trying to keep this post alive
> *


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10451636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

heres my OG 63


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 26 2008, 07:48 PM~10510873
> *heres my OG 63
> 
> 
> ...


Did you install that A/C unit? How's it work out for you? I ask b/c my car didnt come with A/C and I plan on adding it and I'm looking for options


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








icecold 63 video


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## HEKTIKPITS-1967 (May 6, 2008)

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p146/he...nt=da4a275b.pbw

CHECK OUT MY HOMIES RIDE AND MY DOGS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEKTIKPITS-1967_@May 5 2008, 08:19 PM~10584710
> *http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p146/he...nt=da4a275b.pbw
> 
> CHECK OUT MY HOMIES RIDE AND MY DOGS
> *



That car looks familiar! :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## SHADY64 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@May 13 2008, 08:26 PM~10648934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice 63 vert.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)

ants 63


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

theres a 62 in there but oh well


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

heres mine its still a project


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*KEEP THEM NICE 63 CARS COMING!*


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

more pics of mine


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 23 2007, 08:55 PM~9517282
> *Anyone got a pic of a 63' sittin' on 20" or bigger spoke rims?
> *


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)




----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## JollyGreenMini (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's my 4 door '63 project. So far she's all stock, but all tore apart for paint (stock light blue with a white top) and air bags. Keeping the rest of the car 100% stock.


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Mar 20 2008, 02:03 PM~10216175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ride homie!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@May 27 2008, 12:22 PM~10746949
> *Beautiful ride homie!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.....


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 08:27 PM~10742568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres this at skim


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10742568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 *IS IT FOR SALE* :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

HERES MINE!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice OG Trey


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jun 3 2008, 08:29 PM~10792528
> *HERES MINE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x2 looks almost like my car... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 11:27 PM~10742568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

new to me - will be cleanin' her up soon


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I'M IN LUV WITH 63S


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jun 3 2008, 04:39 PM~10790796
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

yes she does - all natural too :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)

Before I decided to tear her down


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## ABRAXAS (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 27 2008, 05:16 PM~10748478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 27 2008, 08:16 PM~10748478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT uffin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 31 2008, 02:50 PM~10778400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks kinda like mine :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Not only does she look fine, she lays diamond egs


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medici78_@May 3 2008, 01:41 AM~10565146
> *Did you install that A/C unit? How's it work out for you? I ask b/c my car didnt come with A/C and I plan on adding it and I'm looking for options
> *


i got it like that. it felt cold when i turned it on, but i havent used it yet. if it didnt have one in there already, i probably would have put one in.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

with the stockers...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 22 2008, 12:44 PM~10925261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AFFILIATED C.C TORONTO CANADA!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

German









Shot with Canon PowerShot A60 at 2008-06-23









Shot with Canon PowerShot A60 at 2008-06-23









Shot with Canon PowerShot A60 at 2008-06-23


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Jun 11 2008, 04:03 PM~10848483
> *Before I decided to tear her down
> 
> 
> ...


that is snice looking


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sum nice ones off the net


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 22 2008, 11:44 AM~10925261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 30 2008, 12:09 AM~10978485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PIC.... SEANSILLA.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is a few shots of my '63


















































GOTTA LOVE IT WHEN YOU GOT A SUNDAY TO GET OUT IN THE STREETS!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT FOR ALL THE 63'S!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HOME SWEET HOME :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I'LL BE WOOD GRAIN GRIPPING SOME HOMIE...FRAME DONE ITS ALL DOWN HILL NOW


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 09:10 PM~11075103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :dunno: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:10 PM~11075103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:machinegun: 







:biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 12:10 AM~11075103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well at least their chilling with a ss. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

at my firends shop back in the day. both SS.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Heres My Trey!!








The Cheddah!!!
Majestics Avondale AZ!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 Post more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I always thought treys looked good white. That car looks clean as hell all OG like that.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks here's more pics


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jul 7 2008, 10:56 PM~11034486
> *Here is a few shots of my '63
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 11:10 PM~11075103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jul 20 2008, 08:36 PM~11134961
> *Heres My Trey!!
> The Cheddah!!!
> Majestics Avondale AZ!!!!!!
> *











:0 :0 Dam! thats a clean 63 :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 22 2008, 09:42 AM~11148562
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT SHIT IS CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOOT!!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 22 2008, 12:42 PM~11148562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A MEAN THREEE WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I be glad when dippinit finishes his 63, one of my all time favorite lo lo's


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 24 2008, 04:41 PM~11169721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jun 15 2008, 03:11 PM~10873949
> *Not only does she look fine, she lays diamond egs
> 
> 
> ...


was her daddy a meat burglar :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 01:10 AM~11075103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny as hell


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 11 2008, 10:54 PM~10631469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a huge pic :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Survivor... uffin: 










Did I mention she's un-restored :0


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 28 2008, 12:12 AM~11194338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
CLEAN RIDE HOMIE


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 24 2008, 09:41 PM~11169721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Lylac Illusions


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 29 2008, 07:37 PM~11211386
> *Estilo Lylac Illusions
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 20 2008, 06:49 PM~11135075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo's Bajito 63


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9461801
> *63 from southside
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMfRjrn21pQ&feature=related
> *


CLEAN 63 FROM SOUTHSIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

uffin: ALMOST DONE WITH MONEY GREEN!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 3 2008, 10:21 AM~11247032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<<right click >> save

badass trey!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 3 2008, 11:24 AM~11247040
> *<<right click >> save
> 
> badass trey!!!
> *


X2


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 3 2008, 10:21 AM~11247032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

TRADE or FOR SALE for 12k.....check out the pics below... v8 283 with a powerglide transmission, very clean interior...just installed not even 6 months ago a black magic 3-pump setup with 10 batteries... a friend has hopped it and it has reached about 55"... 8" pistons in the front and 16" in the rear... reinforced from the front to back, crossmembers n all... 2'' extended a arms, completely reinforced... the car runs n all...reason for sale i dont have time for it, and im also building frame off a 53 chevy 3100 series truck...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 3 2008, 01:21 PM~11247032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR'S COMING ALONG REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 6 2008, 08:12 PM~11279591
> *CAR'S COMING ALONG REAL NICE HOMIE
> *



 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)

Here's mine homies before the make over











A few updates


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Aug 6 2008, 09:44 PM~11281074
> *Here's mine homies before the make over
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS HARD HOMIE!!


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Aug 7 2008, 08:49 AM~11282920
> *THAT SHIT IS HARD HOMIE!!
> *


Thanks homie, just trying to do my thing you know... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice wicked


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Aug 7 2008, 06:44 AM~11281074
> *Here's mine homies before the make over
> 
> 
> ...


damn, you actually improved that one? :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE HOMIE CLETO FROM "ONE BAD CREATION"
















HIS CONVERTIBLE


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 7 2008, 11:55 AM~11284303
> * nice wicked
> *


Thanks homie..


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 7 2008, 01:32 PM~11285164
> *damn, you actually improved that one? :0
> *


Yeah homie...took it of the frame, added some undies and new paint job


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

lovin this trey


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you have moooooore pix of this trey??????


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11288401
> *lovin this trey
> 
> 
> ...


OG HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Aug 6 2008, 10:44 PM~11281074
> *Here's mine homies before the make over
> 
> 
> ...


Coming out really nice Ceasar! :cheesy:


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Aug 9 2008, 12:31 AM~11299179
> *Coming out really nice Ceasar!  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Sal....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 16 2008, 09:33 AM~11358793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT MOFO IS BAD HOMIE!!!*


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 16 2008, 10:33 AM~11358793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you for posting '' THE LAST LAUGH '' ............. that day was for the kids '' choc '' hospitol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt








oh fuck, im in the wrong thread! :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 16 2008, 10:33 AM~11358793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

out with the old









in with the new....
my "new" 63


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what color this is????? :dunno:


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Here is mine, I still have a long way to go but I just got her.
Now









When i'm done.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> > out with the old
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Here is mine, still got a ways to go to get her where i want it to be.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Aug 24 2008, 02:43 PM~11425398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

we need that thing on PCH. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 19 2008, 02:20 PM~11382883
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: WRNG YEAR FOCKER :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11288401
> *lovin this trey
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 3 2008, 11:21 AM~11247032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is super clean


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

TWO FACE......


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'd have to say that lifestyle 63 is the nastiest trey i've seen in person.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 19 2008, 03:20 PM~11382883
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: Post whore! The deuce is HOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 25 2008, 03:41 PM~11432894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The all time baddest 63 in my book.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Lil Man 72 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Aug 27 2008, 11:50 AM~11452132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*NICE TREY* :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 25 2008, 12:41 PM~11432894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's called PPG Frost Mocha


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 11 2008, 12:42 PM~11574561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is for sale
Lokated in Gelsenkirchen /Germany


----------



## double cheese (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

god help me, I love treys


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WOW GUY'S!!! I NOW HAVE THE INPERATION TO FINISH MY 1/16TH SCALE 1963 IMPALA FROM THE 1/18TH SCALE HOPP'N HYDRO'S R/C CAR. THIS IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is some updated pictures of my car:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

tre from my club! solowcarclub.com!


























tre from our club freind here in ny! he always rolls with us!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 26 2008, 07:19 PM~11709970
> *tre from my club! solowcarclub.com!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*TAYLOR'S 63 :biggrin: BAJITO :biggrin: *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Supremacy CC Hawaii


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Oct 5 2008, 07:40 AM~11781925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)

northerncali trey


----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

that used to be my 63 project that I owned earlier this year...I sold it to this white dude that restored it in 6 months...long story short he hit me up and told me I could buy it back for 10 G's....SOB I only sold it to him for $850


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Aug 27 2008, 02:50 PM~11452132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2008, 09:38 AM~11533968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## skatefink (Jun 29, 2008)

We're gettin' there...


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

The new project of my wife  
Sorry it is not an impala but has the end of build up it will be it  



topic:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=435654&st=0


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Oct 5 2008, 08:28 PM~11785433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skatefink_@Oct 12 2008, 04:30 PM~11844441
> *We're gettin' there...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 18 2008, 01:13 PM~11903890
> *ttt
> *


^^^^ :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 6 2008, 03:25 PM~11535130
> *NICE TREY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 3


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## skatefink (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 18 2008, 01:42 PM~11903190
> *:0
> *


Is that good or bad?? :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

FOR SALE $1600 PM ME IF INTERESTED

THANKS ANDREW


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skatefink_@Oct 19 2008, 02:39 PM~11910738
> *Is that good or bad??  :uh:
> *


Good :biggrin: I like wagons especially treys.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

DIPPINIT Rag 409 :worship:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Nov 1 2008, 01:58 PM~12033921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

well heres my new project :biggrin: finally got me a 63 :biggrin: 










any one know were i can get rust free hood fenders and a drivers door or should i just go to year one


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Nov 1 2008, 02:29 PM~12034073
> *well heres my new project  :biggrin:  finally got me a 63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Find OG parts ! They are way better than the repo's.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Nov 1 2008, 12:58 PM~12033921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics?!?!?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Nov 1 2008, 02:29 PM~12034073
> *well heres my new project  :biggrin:  finally got me a 63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrate for your project bro :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 1 2008, 02:53 PM~12034207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 1 2008, 02:38 PM~12034124
> *anymore pics?!?!?
> *


nah man i'll take some when i pull it out the garage


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Nov 1 2008, 01:58 PM~12033921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: LOVE THAT COLOR!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

is there a way to get the mouldings around the trunk off with out opening the trunk ?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 1 2008, 07:09 PM~12035826
> *:nicoderm: LOVE THAT COLOR!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Nov 2 2008, 05:19 PM~12041302
> *is there a way to get the mouldings around the trunk off with out opening the trunk ?
> *


No not really man


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks man ,, do you know if theres a way to get the side mouldings off without opening up the doors?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Nov 2 2008, 05:25 PM~12041341
> *thanks man ,, do you know if theres a way to get the side mouldings off without opening up the doors?
> *


You have to open the doors.


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin: 








[


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT for my favorite year!!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Nov 8 2008, 02:35 PM~12100066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like the color :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad Ass Trey


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 9 2008, 08:31 PM~12107270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx homie!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 9 2008, 05:31 PM~12107270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 uffin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Nope There Isnt You Have To Open The Door,Take The Door Panel Off, Pinch The Clips To Get The Lower Mouldings Off


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

TTT FOR THE TREYS!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Brand spanking new from the Estilo Camp El Chuco Tejas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 19 2008, 12:11 PM~12202025
> *Brand spanking new from the Estilo Camp El Chuco Tejas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lets see some more of this


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 19 2008, 03:11 PM~12202025
> *Brand spanking new from the Estilo Camp El Chuco Tejas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Nov 2 2008, 06:25 PM~12041341
> *thanks man ,, do you know if theres a way to get the side mouldings off without opening up the doors?
> *


sounds to me like you are tryin to jack someone elses trims and moldings!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PRESIDENT OF AVONDALE MAJESTICS!


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

.... Location.... Dukes toy drive in San Jo CA....


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Trey's at the Odessa Texas show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 03:55 PM~11971995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love that Black on Black :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Nov 26 2008, 03:58 PM~12266939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride loving the color scheme :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Nov 23 2008, 11:18 AM~12235331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAYUMMMMM........RIDE IS LOOKING SICK CEASAR! CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE FINISHED. LOOKS LIKE A FURTURE PHOTO SHOOT IN THE MIST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

FOR SALE


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

NOT DONE YET BUT HERE IS MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 03:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...



Very Nice JD :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 03:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...


*Right on JD!!!!!! That "TRE" is Beautiful.........
Congrats homie........ * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FELLAS IM GONNA TRY A FINISH HER RIGHT AWAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 04:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...


Nice come-up very beautiful car homie congrats


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOW I JUST HAVE TO NAME HER


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 04:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...


dam thats sweat bro


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Nov 23 2008, 08:23 PM~12239044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh:

I SEE YOU'RE LEARNING THE PHOTOSHOPS!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2008, 06:07 PM~12337867
> *dam thats sweat bro
> *


THANKS


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 03:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...


looking good homie, i know youve been itching for one for a while


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 03:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...



looks nice JD guess who is next


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 03:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...


Nice ass ride homie.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 03:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...



Very nice... daytons? :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad ass Trey, JD  I especially like the cloth inserts in the bucket seats. Looks great.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2008, 09:34 AM~12234845
> *PRESIDENT OF AVONDALE MAJESTICS!
> 
> 
> ...


*I LOVE THIS 63 IMMA PAINT MINE THAT COLOR! *


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Nov 23 2008, 11:18 AM~12235331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT CESAR!!! LOOK OUT LOWRIDER MAG!!!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 04:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...


 man that shop looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 4 2008, 11:17 PM~12341138
> *:biggrin:
> man that shop looks familiar  :biggrin:
> *


AND SHE'LL BE BACK FOR SOME LOVIN :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 4 2008, 10:02 PM~12340222
> *Very nice...  daytons?  :0
> *


CAME WITH CHINAS BUT THE ZENITH'S WILL BE ON ANYDAY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 09:35 PM~12341292
> *CAME WITH CHINAS BUT THE ZENITH'S WILL BE ON ANYDAY NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 whew... thought you lost your mind :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 6 2008, 12:03 AM~12350899
> *whew...  thought you lost your mind  :biggrin:
> *


I DID WHEN I SAW YOUR CAR TODAY :around: :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mi sesenta y tres


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

de ladito............. :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 6 2008, 01:50 AM~12351510
> *
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 5 2008, 10:05 PM~12350910
> *I DID WHEN I SAW YOUR CAR TODAY :around:  :worship:
> *


Thanks man. Yeah BTC does some nice work man. As good as it gets. :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 6 2008, 07:31 AM~12352315
> *nice
> *


ttt


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 05:04 PM~12337849
> *NOW I JUST HAVE TO NAME HER
> *


modela *****
black beauty


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

KEEP THEM CLEAN 63'S COMING NICE IMPALAS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 11 2008, 06:41 PM~12403763
> *KEEP THEM CLEAN 63'S COMING NICE IMPALAS
> *


POST MORE OF YOURS LUPE :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 3 2008, 08:25 PM~12328945
> *Come on Perrito Them Phone Camera Pic's are not cutting it homie serio Post up some pic's to show what your working with <span style=\'color:blue\'>LIKE THAT*


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 04:08 PM~12337397
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST PICS ON THIS TOPIC
> JUST PICK MY BABY UP TODAY MORE PIC'S TO COME
> 
> ...


CLEAN 63 HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

This one came out badass... 









[/quote]


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> This one came out badass...


[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Dec 11 2008, 07:51 PM~12405708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

> This one came out badass...


[/quote]


I like this one a lot


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

This one came out badass... 











:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MI RANFLAS!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

This post has been edited by 61CADDY2: Dec 11 2008, 09:19 PM 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 14 2008, 06:36 PM~12429682
> *MI RANFLAS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TTMT


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Dec 17 2008, 07:58 PM~12460669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

when i bought her...










after the wires and a couple of new bits...











she'll be reconstructed here soon.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 26 2008, 03:17 PM~12531919
> *when i bought her...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 26 2008, 10:24 PM~12534877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 26 2008, 10:03 PM~12534720
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


IS THAT YOU ANG?


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 27 2008, 03:50 PM~12538046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HERE'S AN O.G ONE
BLACK CHERRY AT LRM SHOW IN POMONA BEFORE ALL THE FIGHTS BROKE OUT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 27 2008, 03:53 PM~12538072
> *IS THAT YOU ANG?
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

MORE OF THIS ONE!! :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 26 2008, 04:17 PM~12531919
> *when i bought her...
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clean!! I Hope To Have One Of These Soon


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 28 2008, 03:22 PM~12545004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heck Yeah! I Remember This One From When I Was A LIl Boy! Chino Brought It To The World Of Wheels Here In AZ In The Early 90s


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 12:12 AM~12548935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 12:12 AM~12548935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR ALL 63'S :thumbsup:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12565735
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


TTT Its Always Good To See Hynas Working On And Building RIdes!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12565735
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HERE'S AN OLD SCHOOL PICTURE
SOLID GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 08:52 PM~12565735
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 12:12 AM~12548935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


help a homie out! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Dec 31 2008, 06:00 AM~12565848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12565735
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## bbar64 (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bbar64 (Oct 3, 2005)

My trey still a work in progress


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Dec 31 2008, 05:00 AM~12565848
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any more of this 63???


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 31 2008, 05:32 PM~12572153
> *HERE'S AN OLD SCHOOL PICTURE
> SOLID GOLD :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I like it. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00559gf7.jpg


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 3 2009, 06:23 PM~12596196
> *
> http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00559gf7.jpg
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8275060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

looks so much better on the street....


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 26 2008, 11:24 PM~12534877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

my old one first then the new one
































the pics of the wagon are old its in rebuild process


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jan 6 2009, 05:24 PM~12624533
> *
> 
> 
> ...



these guys are killin it.

thats such a clean car.


good job


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

[/url]

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 7 2009, 07:29 AM~12630917
> *these guys are killin it.
> 
> thats such a clean car.
> ...


take a peek in the japanese lowriders thread - plain stupid. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

rather then start a new one, i found this!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 09:02 AM~12661775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 10 2009, 12:32 PM~12662304
> *
> *


Sill waiting to see sneek pics of your car! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 10:38 AM~12662346
> *Sill waiting to see sneek pics of your car! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

that black one looks like a survivor. 

unmolested....


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

.
..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 13 2009, 03:03 PM~12692805
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MY SEXTRAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 12:12 AM~12548935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: milkbone, LocstaH, Rod Stewart



:0


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 14 2009, 04:35 PM~12704676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## bbar64 (Oct 3, 2005)

That shit is tight! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbar64_@Jan 15 2009, 06:19 PM~12717453
> *That shit is tight! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 14 2009, 04:35 PM~12704676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean As Fuck!!! TTT For 63's And Pesco Setups!!


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jan 15 2009, 07:54 PM~12717206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 14 2009, 05:35 PM~12704676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad ass Trey right here uffin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Does anyone know what color this is, or if its the OG color?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

IN THE WORKS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 19 2009, 04:45 PM~12751870
> *Does anyone know what color this is, or if its the OG color?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like fawn, but in the 3rd pic looks like saddle.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

here's my 63 vert conversion


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

The hottest '63 Impala in my book!!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jan 19 2009, 05:31 AM~12747148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLACK CHERRY IN JAPAN








BLACK CHERRY IN CALI


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Love that Trey


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 20 2009, 06:41 PM~12765118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is what got me to get a 3 :biggrin:


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

Black Cherry is my favorite of all time


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 20 2009, 09:32 PM~12767356
> *this is what got me to get a  3 :biggrin:
> *


Me too. My first car was a 63. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Jan 20 2009, 10:15 PM~12767900
> *Black Cherry is my favorite of all time
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 21 2009, 05:17 PM~12775182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by camnutz63_@Jan 22 2009, 06:01 PM~12786162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Engine pics???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Jan 15 2009, 09:14 PM~12716840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 19 2009, 07:56 PM~12753314
> *IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know where i can find a set of the chrome inserts for a 63 bumper/ grill guard? I really want to find a set to replace the stock rubber inserts. Thanks.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Jan 25 2009, 11:38 AM~12809280
> *Anyone know where i can find a set of the chrome inserts for a 63 bumper/ grill guard? I really want to find a set to replace the stock rubber inserts. Thanks.
> *


Pomona swapmeet


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

How much do they run? I live in Wa. do u know if he sells them online, or is there anyway that u can pick up a set next time ur there and i can send the money for them?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Jan 25 2009, 12:18 PM~12809533
> *How much do they run? I live in Wa. do u know if he sells them online, or is there anyway that u can pick up a set next time ur there and i can send the money for them?
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

quote=Mikes1963ragtop,Jan 25 2009, 01:38 PM~12809280]
Anyone know where i can find a set of the chrome inserts for a 63 bumper/ grill guard? I really want to find a set to replace the stock rubber inserts. Thanks.
[/quote]


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> quote=Mikes1963ragtop,Jan 25 2009, 01:38 PM~12809280]
> Anyone know where i can find a set of the chrome inserts for a 63 bumper/ grill guard? I really want to find a set to replace the stock rubber inserts. Thanks.


[/quote]
i like your avatar..


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

All thanks to you and your ride!! :biggrin: 

i like your avatar.. 
[/quote]


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Heres My 63 Homies!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 26 2008, 11:24 PM~12534877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR MY 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean Trey


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Clean Trey 
[/quote]
Thanks Homie!
Heres A Couple More Pics!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Heres Some Interior Pics!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you have other interior pics? I'd like to see the cloth inserts in the seats. :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 26 2009, 07:18 PM~12822285
> *Do you have other interior pics?  I'd like to see the cloth inserts in the seats.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats All I Have Right Now, But I Will Take Some Pics Tomorrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> quote=Mikes1963ragtop,Jan 25 2009, 01:38 PM~12809280]
> Anyone know where i can find a set of the chrome inserts for a 63 bumper/ grill guard? I really want to find a set to replace the stock rubber inserts. Thanks.


[/quote]

not sure if it helps you, but there is a dude at Pomona swap meet who sells them...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 26 2009, 06:56 PM~12822718
> *Thats All I Have Right Now, But I Will Take Some Pics Tomorrow!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jan 26 2009, 08:35 PM~12823256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 26 2009, 12:37 AM~12813771
> *PM sent :biggrin:
> *



I NEED A PM ON THESE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 27 2009, 03:48 PM~12831705
> *I NEED A PM ON THESE
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 27 2009, 02:48 PM~12831705
> *I NEED A PM ON THESE
> *


I sent him a pm telling him that I don't make it out to pomona that often.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

63s :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 29 2009, 08:12 AM~12847351
> *63s  :thumbsup:
> *


uR 63 is NICE


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 29 2009, 08:59 PM~12854331
> *uR 63 is NICE
> *


Thanks Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 29 2009, 08:59 PM~12854331
> *uR 63 is NICE
> *


X2 one of the best Hard Top Treys out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 28 2009, 06:17 PM~12841120
> *I sent him a pm telling him that I don't make it out to pomona that often.
> *


I heard they sell em at Kenworth,I'll have to check it out :0


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Jan 20 2009, 07:08 PM~12764720
> *The hottest '63 Impala in my book!!!
> 
> 
> ...



TOUCH OF GOLD AT L.A SUPERSHOW IN 1990


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 29 2009, 10:11 PM~12855305
> *TOUCH OF GOLD AT L.A SUPERSHOW IN 1990
> 
> 
> ...


My inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*El Amo Premier City Of Angels*


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 29 2009, 10:15 PM~12856058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jan 26 2009, 07:35 PM~12823256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## atlas (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 29 2009, 11:15 PM~12856058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sexxxy 63


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 2 2009, 11:08 PM~12889968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I BET U A TACO/SODA THAT THE GRAY ONE WILL BE OUT BEFORE MONEY GREEN :biggrin: :cheesy: LOL.......


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 2 2009, 11:25 PM~12890119
> *   I BET U A TACO/SODA THAT THE GRAY ONE WILL BE OUT BEFORE MONEY GREEN :biggrin:  :cheesy: LOL.......
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 3 2009, 12:08 AM~12889968
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics please


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2009, 12:52 AM~12890257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jan 28 2009, 07:03 PM~12840983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

she's gettin' tore down in a couple of months...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

OLD SCHOOL BROWN SOCIETY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the men (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 29 2009, 11:15 PM~12856058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 5 2009, 10:07 AM~12914056
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


PICS OF YOUR 63 THAT'S ON YOUR AVATAR :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Feb 5 2009, 10:06 AM~12914606
> *PICS OF YOUR 63 THAT'S ON YOUR AVATAR  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL POST PICS OF IT WHEN IM HAPPY WITH IT :biggrin: 

HERE IS 1 PICS TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR NOW ITS STILL A PROJECT :0 :0 :0 I GOT A LONG WAY TO GO LOL.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LOOKING FOR PARTS IF ANYONE CAN HELP :biggrin: 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457103


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 5 2009, 11:10 AM~12914646
> *I WILL POST PICS OF IT WHEN IM HAPPY WITH IT :biggrin:
> 
> HERE IS 1 PICS TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR NOW ITS STILL A PROJECT :0  :0  :0 I GOT A LONG WAY TO GO LOL.....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 30 2009, 02:15 AM~12856058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite 63 hardtop of all time! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 29 2009, 10:15 PM~12856058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 2 2009, 10:08 PM~12889968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

more pics!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 5 2009, 07:42 PM~12919531
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> more pics!!!
> *




















 ON THE WORKS. :nicoderm:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 5 2009, 11:29 PM~12921738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what type of wheels are those


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 5 2009, 09:29 PM~12921738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2009, 02:04 PM~12915556
> *My favorite 63 hardtop of all time! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Dogg....Ill be bringing him out pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the men_@Feb 5 2009, 12:05 AM~12911588
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks Dogg..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

AND ANOTHER OF MY BOYS RIDE


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*El Amo Premier City Of Angels*


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 6 2009, 06:59 PM~12930509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 that mofo is bad :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 5 2009, 10:10 AM~12914646
> *I WILL POST PICS OF IT WHEN IM HAPPY WITH IT :biggrin:
> 
> HERE IS 1 PICS TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR NOW ITS STILL A PROJECT :0  :0  :0 I GOT A LONG WAY TO GO LOL.....
> ...



Nice, Rolo. I didn't know you were from EC. i met LowRivi 72 at the Pomona Show :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 6 2009, 11:42 PM~12932308
> *Nice, Rolo. I didn't know you were from EC. i met LowRivi 72 at the Pomona Show :biggrin:
> *


he sure is


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 6 2009, 10:42 PM~12932308
> *Nice, Rolo. I didn't know you were from EC. i met LowRivi 72 at the Pomona Show :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro
yes sir im from E.C. :biggrin: 
oh fo sho you meet the big guy in charge.........


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Feb 6 2009, 10:51 PM~12932355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool people, 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 6 2009, 11:45 PM~12932733
> *cool people,
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN BRANDON YOUR CAR IS MAKING ME WANT TO DO A CONVERSION ON MINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Feb 7 2009, 09:09 AM~12934052
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE BRO.....


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

ttt fo tha sixtreys


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 7 2009, 10:29 AM~12934480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A NICE ASS PICS BRO..... DID YOU USE PHOTOSHOP?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 7 2009, 11:48 AM~12934590
> *THATS A NICE ASS PICS BRO..... DID YOU USE PHOTOSHOP?
> *


i suck at photoshop,i found it on the net and i had to share


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 7 2009, 10:50 AM~12934595
> *i suck at photoshop,i found it on the net and i had to share
> *


VERY COOL BRO.....


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 7 2009, 01:32 PM~12935224
> *VERY COOL BRO.....
> *


thank u,seen your 63 pic
cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 7 2009, 12:49 PM~12935289
> *thank u,seen your 63 pic
> cant wait to see how it turns out
> *


post your frame Augie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 7 2009, 01:52 PM~12935312
> *post your frame Augie :0  :biggrin:
> *


what frame???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 7 2009, 12:49 PM~12935289
> *thank u,seen your 63 pic
> cant wait to see how it turns out
> *



THANKS BRO IT WILL BE A SLOW BUILD BUT IT WILL GET THERE... I AM GONNA KEEP IT ALL ORIGINAL AND TRY AND LOAD IT UP WITH AS MANY ACCESSORIES I CAN GET MY HANDS ON :biggrin: IT IS AN ORIGINAL 4 SPEED SS CAR WITH ORIGINAL TACH I AM GOING TO HAVE FUN WITH THIS BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 7 2009, 02:10 PM~12935446
> *THANKS BRO IT WILL BE A SLOW BUILD BUT IT WILL GET THERE... I AM GONNA KEEP IT ALL ORIGINAL AND TRY AND LOAD IT UP WITH AS MANY ACCESSORIES I CAN GET MY HANDS ON  :biggrin:  IT IS AN ORIGINAL 4 SPEED SS CAR WITH ORIGINAL TACH I AM GOING TO HAVE FUN WITH THIS BUILD :biggrin:
> *


kool


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*EL AMO PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 8 2009, 05:17 PM~12941134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you send me this for my desktop???


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 7 2009, 11:51 PM~12939446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


two drops in the garage? :0 

fu**, life is unfair.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 8 2009, 12:25 PM~12941953
> *Can you send me this for my desktop???
> *


I saved the pic too. It's a great pic. :biggrin:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 5 2009, 11:10 AM~12914646
> *I WILL POST PICS OF IT WHEN IM HAPPY WITH IT :biggrin:
> 
> HERE IS 1 PICS TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR NOW ITS STILL A PROJECT :0  :0  :0 I GOT A LONG WAY TO GO LOL.....
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 12 2009, 10:09 AM~12983432
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 12 2009, 11:42 AM~12984192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 28 2008, 02:22 PM~12545004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MOTHERFUCKER RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 12 2009, 10:45 PM~12988256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a dope pic !!!


----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 12 2009, 07:45 PM~12988256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

new project,


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 12 2009, 11:47 PM~12990764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice project bro


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

another one back from the dead.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 20 2009, 10:46 AM~13060165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 20 2009, 10:46 AM~13060165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 20 2009, 10:47 AM~13059596
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 14 2009, 12:45 PM~13002855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 12 2009, 07:45 PM~12988256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on the engine compartment


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*{3SOME}*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

St. Louis


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2009, 11:51 PM~13073477
> *St. Louis
> 
> 
> ...


aint nutthing cleaner that that lol


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 22 2009, 12:34 AM~13074033
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very solid project. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 22 2009, 01:34 AM~13074033
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



* Damn if thats under that tent then i wonder whats in that garage!! LOL *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 22 2009, 09:41 PM~13081555
> * Damn if thats under that tent then i wonder whats in that garage!! LOL
> *


THIS IS WHAT'S IN THE GARAGE !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Feb 20 2009, 10:46 AM~13060165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY FAVORITE YEAR IMPALA


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 10 2005, 10:58 AM~3788103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 22 2009, 11:59 PM~13082979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 22 2009, 10:26 PM~13082109
> *THIS IS WHAT'S IN THE GARAGE !!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> *



* NICE BRO!!!! *


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 23 2009, 01:51 AM~13082911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean Trey


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 23 2009, 08:57 PM~13092084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: LOVE THAT COLOR!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 23 2009, 12:26 AM~13082109
> *THIS IS WHAT'S IN THE GARAGE !!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> *



god damn bro!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 23 2009, 10:21 PM~13093166
> *god damn bro!
> *


 
I BET YOU LIKE MY RAG BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

never seen one like it driving around


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> I BET YOU LIKE MY RAG BETTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> you know it bro!  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442707


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

this is my 63 we just rebuilt from the ground up in 4 months at carl casper lowrider show in louisville ky still a few things to do like repaint it an redo the trunk


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13101131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :0


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Feb 24 2009, 04:54 PM~13100932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

For Sale brand new bumper kit for 63 with emblems, rim, tire, everything. Located LA area $1400. The good one,


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 25 2009, 02:35 PM~13110393
> *For Sale brand new bumper kit for 63 with emblems, rim, tire, everything. Located LA area $1400. The good one,
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 25 2009, 02:46 PM~13110492
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


itd look real purty on that 63 of urs :biggrin:


----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Feb 24 2009, 05:52 PM~13100921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one airbagged?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

:biggrin: 







 
:0


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here`s mine


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Mar 3 2009, 10:36 AM~13164296
> *Here`s mine
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDAZ GANG_@Mar 2 2009, 11:21 PM~13160436
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

I miss my 63 too bad the guy I sold it to cracked the frame :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDAZ GANG_@Mar 2 2009, 09:21 PM~13160436
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Mar 3 2009, 05:30 PM~13169528
> *I miss my 63 too bad the guy I sold it to cracked the frame :uh:
> *


swapping a frame is as common as swapping a fender now days!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 2 2009, 07:08 PM~13156974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Frame don't even look wrapped


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWDUbrmodv4&feature=related


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Jan 25 2009, 01:38 PM~12809280
> *Anyone know where i can find a set of the chrome inserts for a 63 bumper/ grill guard? I really want to find a set to replace the stock rubber inserts. Thanks.
> *


 my homie has them 

MRFIFTY7 HERE ON LAYITOW HIT HIM UP


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

BEFORE THE TWOFACE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 4 2009, 08:58 AM~13175713
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWDUbrmodv4&feature=related
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

that dude was TRIPPIN


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Mar 3 2009, 09:36 AM~13164296
> *Here`s mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Mar 3 2009, 05:25 PM~13169476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 4 2009, 10:22 AM~13177942
> *Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone have a spare light bezel for the back of a 63ss console?


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

here is a link to my 63

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3208752


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Mar 5 2009, 05:13 PM~13194690
> *here is a link to my 63
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3208752
> *


Good start. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Mar 7 2009, 04:37 PM~13211564
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

German 63


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 8 2009, 04:56 AM~13215239
> *German 63
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 3 2009, 09:14 PM~13172250
> *swapping a frame is as common as swapping a fender now days!
> 
> *


but she was my baby


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 3 2009, 09:14 PM~13172250
> *swapping a frame is as common as swapping a fender now days!
> 
> *


Tru dat


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 8 2009, 04:56 AM~13215239
> *German 63
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! Pulls a nice high 3


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Mar 10 2009, 02:28 AM~13233646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Love the og look


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 10 2009, 12:50 PM~13237321
> *Nice!! Love the og look
> *


x2


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

mine


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 4 2009, 08:53 AM~13176294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER KNEW THERE WAS A TWIN  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.SICK_T_3_@Mar 10 2009, 06:47 PM~13241160
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


Here's more of my homie's 63. Ay le van Tono pa q vea q me acuerdo


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT for the best year :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2009, 10:04 PM~13283916
> *TTT for the best year :0
> *


x1963


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

how would a '63 hardtop look with a continental kit?because i like the look on the verts,but i havent seen what it would look like on a hardtop and i dont know if i should put one on mine or not


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:39 PM~13286937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDAZ GANG_@Mar 16 2009, 10:33 AM~13294644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

fo sho :cool :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 15 2009, 12:48 PM~13286656
> *how would a '63 hardtop look with a continental kit?because i like the look on the verts,but i havent seen what it would look like on a hardtop and i dont know if i should put one on mine or not
> *


58 59 60 mandatory continental kit. I wouldn't do it on other years.


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

:nosad:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDAZ GANG_@Mar 16 2009, 10:33 AM~13294644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 16 2009, 01:20 PM~13296206
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 15 2009, 10:05 AM~13286097
> *
> *



Corner Bumper Stance or should I say 1 Wheel Stance :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13311005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 18 2009, 01:24 PM~13316708
> *NICE!!!
> *


Thanks Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 17 2009, 08:13 PM~13311005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That top is tight!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 02:34 PM~13338805
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Thats Badass Homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 20 2009, 05:04 PM~13339577
> *:0  :0  Thats Badass Homie!!!
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 4 2009, 07:28 AM~13175423
> *Frame don't even look wrapped
> *


this car been arond for a long time put'n it down...allway's on that bumper.. still look'n good & swing'n... not like all tho's other hopper's that turn into bucket's after like a year... this is a bad ass tre...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13156974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 21 2009, 12:26 AM~13343813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 21 2009, 12:26 AM~13343813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 25 2009, 10:54 PM~13392883
> *<img src=\'http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x139/1963junk/IMG_0606.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

View My Video


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 31 2009, 11:06 PM~13450728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice Lupe


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

more pics please 

:worship:


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 1 2009, 12:07 AM~13451061
> *:thumbsup: nice Lupe
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 1 2009, 11:03 PM~13461179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Fucker came out Sick !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

$100 for all


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 31 2009, 10:06 PM~13450728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Mar 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13378700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! the wonder years! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Mar 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13378700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Winnie broke my heart.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Latest mods on my 63.


----------



## blackandsilver63 (Feb 7, 2009)

thats my car with my dad </span></span>


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackandsilver63_@Apr 3 2009, 09:21 AM~13472958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of this please. is it juiced?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Apr 3 2009, 06:06 AM~13472319
> *Latest mods on my 63.
> 
> 
> ...


What size strokes are this????


----------



## blackandsilver63 (Feb 7, 2009)

ill get more pics of my car this weekend im finishing up the new interior its all black inside :biggrin: ya i dont got switches maybe later on


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* My 63 just finished the interior gonna put brand new side crome on tommorw * :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: E.C. ROLO 62~63, 925eastbayrider


I SEE YOU FEELIN THEM TREY'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

old flicc of the joker


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Apr 3 2009, 08:36 PM~13479446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, cars coming out nice! I have a set of chrome rear lower control arms with the powerballs already on them for sale.  Hit me up if youre interested. I had to have some custom ones made up with the new mods.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Apr 2 2009, 11:06 PM~13472319
> *Latest mods on my 63.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Apr 5 2009, 02:27 AM~13487137
> *Damn, cars coming out nice! I have a set of chrome rear lower control arms with the powerballs already on them for sale.   Hit me up if youre interested. I had to have some custom ones made up with the new mods.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

G]


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackandsilver63_@Apr 3 2009, 01:21 AM~13472958
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

MY RIDE


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

BIGGER PIC :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TRAFFIC C.C


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

MY 63 GETTING A DETAIL


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 9 2009, 06:35 PM~13532271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Looks bad ass with those skirts *


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 9 2009, 08:28 PM~13533429
> *MY 63 GETTING A DETAIL
> 
> 
> ...






you have a bad ass car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Heres some of mine. Its almost done at the painter, and soon to be assembled.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Heres some more for the impala above!!! it also has a full wrapped frame, and a 4 pump Black Magic all chrome hydraulic setup, soon to be hardlined.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

those patterns that look white are actually the areas where the Kandy will be laid with a water drop effect in the 2 center lines from the hood all the way to the trunk, and on the outer silver flaked areas they will be green also with tape fades in a darker green. :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 9 2009, 08:28 PM~13533429
> *MY 63 GETTING A DETAIL
> 
> 
> ...


i fucking love this car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

me too


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 10 2009, 07:28 AM~13535618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this outta be good


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 10 2009, 02:28 AM~13535618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Apr 9 2009, 09:58 PM~13534759
> *you have a bad ass car homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




THANKS


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

ROBERT'S 63 SAN DIEGO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 02:34 PM~13338805
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


this is fuckin nice!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 11 2009, 11:50 AM~13546662
> *ROBERT'S 63   SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


the setups not done ?? clean car :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 9 2009, 11:28 PM~13535618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

GOT A 60 PROJECT TO TRADE FOR A 63 ANY ONE INTERESTED HIT ME UP ON PM FOR PICS


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

CRUISING!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Apr 12 2009, 02:51 AM~13551850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 13 2009, 09:03 PM~13567408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of this one if ya got 'em!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Pics i shot of Dee Dog's 63, built by Fuzz & Bowtie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone have these peices (both sides) in nice shape 4sale? pm me please i need em. 
its the trims on the side of grill)actual front of fender) and the side fender moulding








sorry for using the pic


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 13 2009, 09:03 PM~13567408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THOSE TAIL LIGHT VISOR THINGS ??


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 14 2009, 10:20 PM~13578047
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THOSE TAIL LIGHT VISOR THINGS ??
> *



I bought my set from the Auto Fair! Just a random vendor at the swapmeet! I had only seen on one other car until I bought mine.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 14 2009, 07:20 PM~13578047
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THOSE TAIL LIGHT VISOR THINGS ??
> *


where ever they sell lowrider bike stuff....they have them for bikes but fit perfect on 63 tail lights!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 14 2009, 05:03 AM~13567408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is fresh


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 14 2009, 08:20 PM~13578047
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THOSE TAIL LIGHT VISOR THINGS ??
> *


Go to www.truckandcarshop.com they got them.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

has anyone had there rear end cut down to accomodate skirts, if you have can you tell me how much, and what shop you used? if you are in the los angeles area, 
thanks


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

MY 63 IMPALA......


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

:0 clean clean clean, black


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twodacurb_@Apr 15 2009, 11:31 PM~13591605
> *:0  clean clean clean, black
> *


x2


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 10 2009, 02:28 AM~13535618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a little update


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 18 2009, 10:37 PM~13619216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DRIVE IT LOW AND SLOW THE HIGHWAY PATROL IS RIGHT BEHIND YOU MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

MY 63 AT PREMIER CAR SHOW TODAY


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Apr 15 2009, 10:28 PM~13591595
> *MY 63 IMPALA......
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride bro.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 18 2009, 11:37 PM~13619216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 18 2009, 10:37 PM~13619216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice , is it airbagged ?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 19 2009, 01:03 PM~13622597
> *nice , is it airbagged ?
> *



:thumbsup: THANKS! YES ITS BAGGED. MY BUDGET LOWROD! :biggrin: 


















:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 18 2009, 11:14 PM~13619388
> *MY 63 AT PREMIER CAR SHOW TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 WHAT UP MONEY GREEN:nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Apr 15 2009, 11:28 PM~13591595
> *MY 63 IMPALA......
> 
> 
> ...


  BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 17 2009, 08:59 PM~13609804
> *Heres a little update
> 
> 
> ...


A little further along, about to get pinstriped.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 20 2009, 06:30 PM~13635217
> *A little further along, about to get pinstriped.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD  
WERE IS IT GETTING DONE AT?


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Apr 20 2009, 09:35 PM~13635276
> *LOOKING GOOD
> WERE IS IT GETTING DONE AT?
> *


 Its in Kentucky. A buddy of mine named Josh Culver at Culver Customs is doing it. a link to his page on Lay it Low is

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=251063


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 21 2009, 12:16 AM~13639556
> *Its in Kentucky. A buddy of mine named Josh Culver at Culver Customs is doing it. a link to his page on Lay it Low is
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=251063
> *


NICE WORK


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Apr 21 2009, 10:23 PM~13650584
> *NICE WORK
> *


x 2


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

63 impala is the hottest car ever made. imo


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 20 2009, 09:30 PM~13635217
> *A little further along, about to get pinstriped.
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a little update after the striping, still have the bottom of the sides to do, but will be cleared later this week or beginning of next


























































After this gets sanded and buffed, its re-assembly time!!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 27 2009, 05:40 PM~13706732
> *Heres a little update after the striping, still have the bottom of the sides to do, but will be cleared later this week or beginning of next
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 25 2009, 10:36 PM~13690713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ECmisteryman, E.C. ROLO 62~63


I SEE YOU LOOKING AROUND RAJ.......


----------



## joelsoto2005 (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Dec 12 2005, 10:16 PM~4393159
> *HERE IS MY 63 SS !!!
> " DA LOCSTAH 1 "
> *


THIS IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CAR, good work on it man, u got good taste, hope one day i can own one just like it. props.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Apr 25 2009, 09:07 AM~13685695
> *63 impala is the hottest car ever made. imo
> *


true


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

ICEE 63...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 27 2009, 11:58 AM~13129181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 25 2009, 10:36 PM~13690713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice 63's :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2009, 09:46 PM~13737673
> *Nice 63's :biggrin:
> *



Soon Fucker Very Soon..... :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 04:07 PM~13746270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 30 2009, 06:11 PM~13746845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 30 2009, 04:07 PM~13746270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT 63 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Apr 29 2009, 10:01 AM~13726108
> *ICEE 63...
> 
> 
> ...


where is that :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 27 2009, 07:40 PM~13706732
> *Heres a little update after the striping, still have the bottom of the sides to do, but will be cleared later this week or beginning of next
> 
> 
> ...


Well its cleared now. Now the fun begins with the re-assembly after the color sand and buff!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13767655
> *Well its cleared now. Now the fun begins with the re-assembly after the color sand and buff!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good cant wait to see it back together


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13767655
> *Well its cleared now. Now the fun begins with the re-assembly after the color sand and buff!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD I LIKE THE WAY THEY SPRAY THE CLEAR NICE AND FLAT NO ORANGE PEAL... NOW THE HARD PART TO PUT IT BACK TOGHETER CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@May 3 2009, 01:09 AM~13768397
> *LOOKS GOOD I LIKE THE WAY THEY SPRAY THE CLEAR NICE AND FLAT NO ORANGE PEAL... NOW THE HARD PART TO PUT IT BACK TOGHETER CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Its Sherwin Williams clear over all House Of Kolor paint. It has EVERY green H.O.K. makes from the Shimiron pearls series, and 4-5 versions from the Kandy series. It was a silver base with both mini and standard flake. It was 95-98% covered in flake. This was all done in my buddies garage, no paint booth or special materials.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 3 2009, 04:44 AM~13767655
> *Well its cleared now. Now the fun begins with the re-assembly after the color sand and buff!
> 
> 
> ...


what it dew!


----------



## P FUNK (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13767655
> *Well its cleared now. Now the fun begins with the re-assembly after the color sand and buff!
> 
> 
> ...


That Tray [email protected]@ks really [email protected]@D Bro! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 2 2009, 09:44 PM~13767655
> *Well its cleared now. Now the fun begins with the re-assembly after the color sand and buff!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 07:25 AM~13777510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 4 2009, 11:35 AM~13779190
> *Nice!!!!
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 2 2009, 11:46 PM~13769018
> *Its Sherwin Williams clear over all House Of Kolor paint. It has EVERY green H.O.K. makes from the Shimiron pearls series, and 4-5 versions from the Kandy series. It was a silver base with both mini and standard flake. It was 95-98% covered in flake. This was all done in my buddies garage, no paint booth or special materials.
> *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@May 4 2009, 06:54 PM~13785111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Shot with CYBERSHOT at 2009-05-04


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

HAY MONEY POST MORE PICS OF YOU LOW ROD, ITS KOOL, I WANTED TO KNOW WHERE YOU GOT THE CLEAR FRONT PARKING LENS, AND IS THAT THE DAKOTA DIGITAL TAIL LAMPS, AND HOW ARE THEY WORKING FOR YOU 

SEND ME A PM


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

and post up more of your lowrider! I like it even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 07:25 AM~13777510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@May 4 2009, 07:54 PM~13785111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice with that roof done.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 8 2009, 12:11 AM~13823450
> *and post up more of your lowrider! I like it even better. :thumbsup:
> *



 HERE YOU GO! THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 8 2009, 04:56 PM~13830412
> *  HERE YOU GO! THANKS!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a dope ass ride, love the green


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 2 2009, 11:44 PM~13767655
> *Well its cleared now. Now the fun begins with the re-assembly after the color sand and buff!
> 
> 
> ...


Well its been cleared 4 times and the final color sand and buff is done, now its waiting for the chrome and re-assemble


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 8 2009, 07:47 PM~13831764
> *Well its been cleared 4 times and the final color sand and buff is done, now its waiting for the chrome and re-assemble
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 7 2009, 09:52 PM~13822971
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 9 2009, 03:47 AM~13831764
> *Well its been cleared 4 times and the final color sand and buff is done, now its waiting for the chrome and re-assemble
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah! :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

After close to 4 months of searching for either a '63 or '64 impala. I picked this '63 up last night.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

nice find, heres another almost stock impala


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> After close to 4 months of searching for either a '63 or '64 impala. I picked this '63 up last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 9 2009, 09:12 PM~13840128
> *After close to 4 months of searching for either a '63 or '64 impala. I picked this '63 up last night.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 9 2009, 10:12 PM~13840128
> *After close to 4 months of searching for either a '63 or '64 impala. I picked this '63 up last night.
> 
> 
> ...


what was the ticket price???  
nice ride


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 9 2009, 11:30 PM~13838140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 8 2009, 04:56 PM~13830412
> *  HERE YOU GO! THANKS!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 8 2009, 04:56 PM~13830412
> *  HERE YOU GO! THANKS!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE,REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

HERES MY 63


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: NOW THAT IS NICE! A LITTLE OF BOTH WORLDS!


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@May 9 2009, 11:18 PM~13841333
> *what was the ticket price???
> nice ride
> *


Thanks, I spent $7,900 on it.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> HERES MY 63
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 11 2009, 06:58 AM~13848817
> *Thanks, I spent $7,900 on it.
> *


sounds like a good deal :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@May 10 2009, 10:28 PM~13848606
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 10 2009, 08:33 PM~13848133
> *HERES MY 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's mine:
















And here's my old hardtop:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 11 2009, 03:10 PM~13854998
> *Here's mine:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KINSA 20S ARE THOSE!!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

WHAT ARE THE SIZE ON THE FRONT AND THE BACK...????


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## jgraza1 (Apr 30, 2009)

WASNT THIS 63 UP FOR SALE ON CRAIGSLIST? IS IT STILL FOR SALE? :biggrin: 
NICE RIDE HOMIE!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

NAH HOMIE DECIDED TO KEEP MY BLACK BITCH!!!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 11 2009, 10:08 PM~13858966
> *WHAT ARE THE SIZE ON THE FRONT AND THE BACK...????
> *


Those are 20's in the front and 22's in the back.


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 11 2009, 09:38 PM~13859240
> *Those are 20's in the front and 22's in the back.
> *


ANY MODIFICATIONS???
HOW MUCH WERE THEY???


----------



## jgraza1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Let me know if that black 63 goes back on the market! :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

a swedish daily beater..tru ss. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 13 2009, 05:12 AM~13871384
> *a swedish daily beater..tru ss. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Never noticed you was from sweden
You seen Thug Passion out there yet?


----------



## DejaBlue818 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 10 2009, 09:33 PM~13848133
> *HERES MY 63
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 13 2009, 10:02 PM~13875326
> *Never noticed you was from sweden
> 
> You seen Thug Passion out there yet?
> *


I sure am  
nope. didnt know manny sold it here?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

heres my 63 impala soon to be done..those are old pics new pics r coming soon... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13767655
> *Well its cleared now. Now the fun begins with the re-assembly after the color sand and buff!
> 
> 
> ...


thats fukkkn kickass bro
did you do drawings first or did you leave it all up to him?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 17 2009, 08:37 PM~13914069
> *thats fukkkn kickass bro
> did you do drawings first or did you leave it all up to him?
> *


I supplied the money, and color choice and he kind of went in his own direction. At first all I wanted was a simple single color flake paint job, but that kind of didn't happen. OH WELL sh!t happens huh. :biggrin:


----------



## 67 caddy ragtop (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

is there a 63 rag fest?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 9 2009, 09:12 PM~13840128
> *After close to 4 months of searching for either a '63 or '64 impala. I picked this '63 up last night.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TWINS!!!!!! :biggrin: What color interior you have???


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 20 2009, 10:11 PM~13953833
> *is there a 63 rag fest?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2009, 10:23 PM~13953985
> *:yes:
> *


no no thats too much information, please dont tell me the link :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 20 2009, 10:49 PM~13954289
> *no no thats too much information, please dont tell me the link :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 20 2009, 10:49 PM~13954289
> *no no thats too much information, please dont tell me the link :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ok i wont


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 20 2009, 10:49 PM~13954289
> *no no thats too much information, please dont tell me the link :biggrin:
> *


i found it and brought it to page one again. dont know how to post a link tho :dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2009, 11:53 PM~13954916
> *i found it and brought it to page one again. dont know how to post a link tho :dunno:
> *



thanks bro :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=205010


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 20 2009, 10:19 PM~13953938
> *:0  TWINS!!!!!!  :biggrin: What color interior you have???
> 
> 
> ...


black interior :biggrin: 
and overall its pretty clean, the seat covers, carpet, padded dash. it had been redone sometime recently.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 14 2009, 01:20 PM~13886001
> *I sure am
> nope. didnt know manny sold it here?
> *


I didnt...after i sold it to Sean it's been thru i believe 3 more people then it went to Sweden....the couple that bought it emailed me and sent me pics of it in their driveway...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 21 2009, 12:29 AM~13955145
> *black interior  :biggrin:
> and overall its pretty clean, the seat covers, carpet, padded dash. it had been redone sometime recently.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 22 2009, 02:48 PM~13972162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

My Ride :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Well here it is my new project! My dream car finnaly!! I know it aint much now got alot of work to do but here I go!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@May 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13995481
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Well here it is my new project! My dream car finnaly!! I know it aint much now got alot of work to do but here I go!
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

heres my tre


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thats not me posing. :biggrin: .it was for a loco dj photo shoot


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## FelonOne (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn Clean!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2009, 06:12 AM~13965266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el checo_@May 26 2009, 03:24 PM~14003370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
any more pics?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: My new project!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 































[/quote]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 28 2009, 08:33 PM~14031682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooo any more pics or links to pics?
thats my dream right there, with black interior


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

My old ride....went to JAPAN...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14031825
> *My old ride....went to JAPAN...
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice, did you paint the rear molding that goes round the lights?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 28 2009, 10:07 PM~14032978
> *damn thats nice, did you paint the rear molding that goes round the lights?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 29 2009, 04:42 AM~14031825
> *My old ride....went to JAPAN...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice! 
How much did you get?


----------



## Rudee (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## RESURRECTION_2009 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 28 2009, 08:33 PM~14031682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I CANT WAIT TILL MINE IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESURRECTION_2009_@Jun 2 2009, 12:12 AM~14069620
> *NICE I CANT WAIT TILL MINE IS READY :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 29 2009, 01:37 PM~14038473
> *Thats nice!
> How much did you get?
> *



35gz...

2 1/2 years ago.... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jun 2 2009, 06:36 PM~14075359
> *35gz...
> 
> 2 1/2 years ago.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jun 2 2009, 05:36 PM~14075359
> *35gz...
> 
> 2 1/2 years ago.... :biggrin:
> *


nice, have you kept in contact with the buyers at all?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 2 2009, 07:06 PM~14076245
> *nice, have you kept in contact with the buyers at all?
> *



:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

MY NEW PROJECT


----------



## OGSILVER64 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## OGSILVER64 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

1980


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 5 2009, 09:30 AM~14103545
> *MY NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet. how much you pay for that?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 6 2009, 01:55 AM~14110233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 4 2009, 08:25 AM~13777510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pix from today at the SUPER CHEVY SHOW in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 6 2009, 07:40 AM~14110860
> *thats sweet. how much you pay for that?
> *


YOU WONT BELIVE ME IF I TOLD YOU.... :0 
CHEAP BRO REAL CHEAP


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

im looking for a 63 impala bench seat, would like a 6way electic but if price is right will take a non electric, please send picks and prices

im is sgv, i will pick up 

i also need some parts if anyone has some moldings ect.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My brothers impala


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Boogie Nights Estilo Car CLub
























































Tanazite Jewel Estilo EPT
















Bajito 63 Espanola Estilo CC


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14007938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size cylinders you runnin on that?


----------



## THE-TRUTH (Jun 10, 2009)

This here is my shit dude it needs a little work should be done next week


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2009, 02:31 PM~13972470
> *NICE!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13997236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 12 2009, 08:47 AM~14168783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 10 2009, 10:20 AM~14150350
> *
> Tanazite Jewel Estilo EPT
> 
> ...


really nice ride


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14113689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE-TRUTH_@Jun 10 2009, 10:53 PM~14157434
> *This here is my shit dude it needs a little work should be done next week
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's mine, freshly juiced:
















Recently completed by Hi-Low Customs in El Paso, TX.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Both these cars are from LatinWorld


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jun 15 2009, 10:30 PM~14202856
> *Here's mine, freshly juiced:
> 
> 
> ...


what rear end did u go with?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ONE DAY uffin:


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

under construction


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jun 15 2009, 10:30 PM~14202856
> *Here's mine, freshly juiced:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean bro!


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 10 2009, 10:20 AM~14150350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some nice colors on this 3 :cheesy: Clean ass ride


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jun 16 2009, 06:35 AM~14202918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys got some nice treys :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 17 2009, 11:10 PM~14225102
> *you guys got some nice treys :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jun 15 2009, 11:30 PM~14202856
> *Here's mine, freshly juiced:
> 
> 
> ...


fn nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 16 2009, 03:02 AM~14203955
> *ONE DAY uffin:
> *


Whats up Dumbo! You want to borrow one of my treys? :dunno:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

back to the top now


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

anyone running g-body rear ends on impalas?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 23 2009, 08:23 AM~14271043
> *anyone running g-body rear ends on impalas?
> *


A guy here in Colorado is so he can run his skirts


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 23 2009, 08:33 AM~14271117
> *A guy here in Colorado is so he can run his skirts
> *


THERES ONE OUT HERE TOO FROM OUR CLUB BIG JOHN DID IT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

yea i was thinking about running one in mine so i can run my skirts...im gonna be juicing it here soon.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2009, 09:12 PM~13965266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 15 2009, 11:10 PM~14203175
> *what rear end did u go with?
> *


x2 looks like it clears the skirts


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 17 2009, 08:37 PM~13914069
> *thats fukkkn kickass bro
> did you do drawings first or did you leave it all up to him?
> *


heres some updated pics...Interior guy is here RIGHT NOW putting most of it in...


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 23 2009, 10:23 AM~14271043
> *anyone running g-body rear ends on impalas?
> *


Its better to run a narrowed Ford 9". I have it on mine, and it clears skirts in 3-wheel laid flat. Also the added bonus of the big beefy axles.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14275867
> *Its better to run a  narrowed Ford 9". I have it on mine, and it clears skirts in 3-wheel laid flat. Also the added bonus of the big beefy axles.
> *


yea i want too do that in the future but since i have a g-body rear end laying around i wanted too see if that worked so i wouldnt have too spend on finding a ford 9" and spending on it too get shortened right now...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14275867
> *Its better to run a  narrowed Ford 9". I have it on mine, and it clears skirts in 3-wheel laid flat. Also the added bonus of the big beefy axles.
> *


what did the ford 9" come out of and how much did u have too shorten it?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i saw The 62 Rag "Amuana Mafioto" had a grand national rear end under it
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/185304...e+rear_axle.jpg


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 23 2009, 09:34 PM~14277018
> *what did the ford 9" come out of and how much did u have too shorten it?
> *


I believe it was shortened 2" on each side and it came out of a late 70's early 80's Bronco. I'm almost positive this is right, but I'll check on it tomorrow and let you know. I know that when I need brake pads to tell them its for a truck, but I cant remember. I'll be calling the guy tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 23 2009, 06:40 PM~14277090
> *I believe it was shortened 2" on each side and it came out of a late 70's early 80's Bronco. I'm almost positive this is right, but I'll check on it tomorrow and let you know. I know that when I need brake pads to tell them its for a truck, but I cant remember. I'll be calling the guy tomorrow and let you know.
> *


cool really appreciate it


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

He's actually on here is topic is
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=196942&st=7780
You can call him, his name is Brent and he can answer everything for you.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF BIG PANCHOs OLD TRE...WET-DREAM, IT CAME OUT N AN OLD LRM ISSUE...ALSO DO U KNOW WHAT COLOR IT WAS SPRAYED?????


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 23 2009, 06:42 PM~14277108
> *He's actually on here is topic is
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=196942&st=7780
> You can call him, his name is Brent and he can answer everything for you.
> *


cool thanks for the info...
im juicing up my 63 for my high school senior project but i wanna still run my skirts, it looks funny without em when i take them off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does any one know if you can put a box chevy or a bubble caprice rear end like they do on a glasshouse just askin couse i have a 91 caprice rear end and getn a 63 the end of this summer


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Jun 23 2009, 09:47 PM~14279297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Jun 23 2009, 09:47 PM~14279297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you from arizona?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Yup just about finshed her


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 24 2009, 01:57 PM~14285026
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean any more pic's


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> are you from arizona?
> [/quot
> 
> 
> Any pic's of that car you have on your avitar


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 24 2009, 05:23 PM~14286470
> *
> 
> *


Wow nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

remember back in the day when they used to service your car and pump gas I waited but no one ever came out


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

fully loaded


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta love them Treys


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

anyone know where theres a 63 SS shifter??


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 05:51 AM~14292459
> *fully loaded
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is bad!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 25 2009, 05:58 PM~14299122
> *anyone know where theres a 63 SS shifter??
> *


 thought i saw one in craigslist in phx az to day for a 63 with power glide


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Jun 25 2009, 09:53 PM~14301908
> *thought i saw one in craigslist in phx az to day for a 63  with power glide
> *


just found it...thanks for looking out... ima email him


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Let me know if you need more any parts


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Jun 26 2009, 09:43 AM~14305785
> *Let me know if you need more any parts
> *


will do...  
let me know if ur looking for anything too...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Jun 24 2009, 09:46 PM~14290140
> *remember back in the day when they used to service your car and pump gas I waited but no one ever came out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

best place to get impala parts

http://www.worldfamousclassics.com/index3.html

this is where I get all my stuff


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: drove around this morning, feels real good!!


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jun 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14318571
> *:biggrin:  drove around this morning, feels real good!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice where can I get white walls like that


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Jun 28 2009, 12:19 PM~14320845
> *Nice where can I get white walls like that
> *


Thanks!, the tires are Firestone FR380 with the whites shaved, by me :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jun 28 2009, 07:05 AM~14319876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that trey looks sick bulldoggin


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 28 2009, 10:37 PM~14325340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you send a pic of this to a Chevy Horse Power magazine? of somethin like that?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2009, 10:54 PM~14325527
> *did you send a pic of this to a Chevy Horse Power magazine? of somethin like that?
> *



 NO. WHY? :no:


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

heres mine TRAFFIC C.C :biggrin: :biggrin:
will be in LRM next month September 09


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

IN AZ. 























 
09 SEPTEMBER LOWRIDERMAG..
































VERY NICE PICTURES VOLO. YOUR DAMN GOOD AT WHAT YOU DO


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

from this very topic


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

found one more


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14302247
> *just found it...thanks for looking out... ima email him
> *


Get that shifter yet can you post some pic/ of your dash set up


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Jun 30 2009, 06:46 PM~14345028
> *Get that shifter yet can you post some pic/ of your dash set up
> *


naw bro he hasnt replied...
i can try to get a pic...


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 28 2009, 10:37 PM~14325340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURE


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

for you homie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

topsy


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jun 30 2009, 11:21 PM~14348292
> *NICE PICTURE
> *



:thumbsup: THANKS LOCO. :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

everyone a back seat driver








never noticed my seats are that white, my sone took this 
when we took out the 63 from the back seat


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 3 2009, 11:17 PM~14377511
> *:nicoderm:
> *


SUP BRO, HOW'S YOUR CAR CUMIN ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 3 2009, 11:19 PM~14377531
> *SUP BRO, HOW'S YOUR CAR CUMIN ALONG :biggrin:
> *


  ALMOST DONE. HOPPING TO B READY FOR TRAFFIC'S UPLAND SHOW! IF NOT I'LL JUST ROLL MY DAILY. FOCK IT! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14377642
> *  ALMOST DONE. HOPPING TO B READY FOR TRAFFIC'S UPLAND SHOW! IF NOT I'LL JUST ROLL MY DAILY. FOCK IT!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT, ITS COMING OUT NICE SO FAR :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 3 2009, 11:39 PM~14377715
> *:thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT, ITS COMING OUT NICE SO FAR :biggrin:
> *



I need a sponser on some 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 6 2009, 01:38 PM~14393520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Good to see it in Good hands and still out and about


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 5 2009, 05:26 PM~14385675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 12:06 AM~14395247
> *:thumbsup:
> Good to see it in Good hands and still out and about
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Any more pics of TP?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 6 2009, 01:38 PM~14393520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost the same shot,
Without all the people in the background :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## 64SSRAG (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 09:19 PM~14403806
> *Any more pics of TP?
> *


got some here homie


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 8 2009, 01:12 AM~14409723
> *got some here homie
> 
> 
> ...


is it on standards now?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 9 2009, 12:02 AM~14415158
> *is it on standards now?
> *


they didnt want to travel far with 13"s so it was just for this show.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## sexr (Aug 6, 2006)

EL PASO !!!!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HAS ANYONE POSTED THE COLOR CODES


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jul 10 2009, 01:13 PM~14435727
> *HAS ANYONE POSTED THE COLOR CODES
> *


 Wich one you need? i got them!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jul 10 2009, 02:27 PM~14436580
> *Wich one you need?  i got  them!
> *


LET ME SEE ALL OF THEM


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jul 10 2009, 11:36 PM~14440973
> *LET ME SEE ALL OF THEM
> *


 Exterior color codes
Tuxedo Black----------------900
Laurel Green-----------------905
Ivy Green--------------------908
Silver Blue-------------------912
Monaco Blue-----------------914
Azure Aqua------------------918
Marine Aqua-----------------919
Autumn Gold----------------920
Ember Red------------------922
Saddle Tan------------------932
Cordovan Brown-----------934
Ermine White---------------936
Adobe Beige----------------938
Satin Silver-----------------940
Palomar Red----------------948


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Two-Tone color codes

Ermine White/Tuxedo Black----------------------950
Ermine White/Laurel Green-----------------------954
Ermine White/Silver Blue-------------------------959
Silver Blue/Monaco Blue--------------------------962
Ermine White/Azure Aqua------------------------963
Azure Aqua/Marine Aqua-------------------------967
Adobe Beige/Autumn Gold------------------------970
Adobe Beige/Saddle Tan--------------------------971
Adobe Beige/Cordovan Brown--------------------972
Ermine White/Ember Red--------------------------973
Ermine White/Satin Silver--------------------------984


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

nutn much, but its mine


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice. 



> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 12 2009, 03:02 AM~14447823
> *nutn much, but its mine
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 8 2009, 07:07 AM~14410003
> *
> 
> 
> ...











i know the wheels arent gold, but thats because i donthave any gold paint  but what yall think so far?


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 11 2009, 10:35 PM~14446950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TED


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jul 12 2009, 01:59 PM~14450199
> *THANKS TED
> *


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 10:53 AM~14449219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude thats sweet. u got good skills. comin from a g-writer...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 12:53 PM~14449219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: I put some green rims on it this year.


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

my ride


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 11 2009, 11:35 PM~14446950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anybody got pics of ivy green


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

IN AZ. 























 
09 SEPTEMBER LOWRIDERMAG..
































VERY NICE PICTURES VOLO. YOUR DAMN GOOD AT WHAT YOU DO
WHAT U GUYS THINK??


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt for the 63's out there!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC63_@Jul 15 2009, 09:07 AM~14480886
> *IN AZ.
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice boss!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 16 2009, 03:13 PM~14491448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks close to mine

But you have all the trim at the side


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 17 2009, 04:26 PM~14502093
> *This one looks close to mine
> 
> But you have all the trim at the side
> ...


dont be cheap, get trim asap!
and throw on some 13"s for gods sake.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, here we go bout three weeks back I took my ride out to the stupid hangout for the first time. Got home kinda late so I parked it half ways out the garage. Yup you guessed it it got egged :angry: !! Guess they thought I would cry n' give up? But it's back BITCHESS!! I had it done in a few days just been real busy so hadn't been here.. Too many haters out there!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jul 18 2009, 02:15 AM~14507325
> *Well, here we go bout three weeks back I took my ride out to the stupid hangout for the first time. Got home kinda late so I parked it half ways out the garage. Yup you guessed it it got egged  :angry: !! Guess they thought I would cry n' give up? But it's back BITCHESS!! I had it done in a few days just been real busy so hadn't been here.. Too many haters out there!!
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason is the 63 impala the only non-bomb I love to see on fat whites


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

lotsa work ahead :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

how much money is usually involved in doing a 63 vert. cruiser, mellow interior, candied, reinforced wit juice. i'm thinkin of gettin one, but not a project.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Jul 23 2009, 08:36 AM~14558998
> *how much money is usually involved in doing a 63 vert. cruiser, mellow interior, candied, reinforced wit juice. i'm thinkin of gettin one, but not a project.
> *


alot


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

lol of course its alot. im not stunned. but i see these 63's in the for sale section for 12-16k that are more or less at the level i want, so i was thinking it would be up around 18k when its all said and done.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

AFFILIATED C.C, TORONTO CANADA


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

that wasnt at scrape was it?


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Jul 23 2009, 12:33 PM~14559955
> *that wasnt at scrape was it?
> *


IT WASN'T THERE THIS YEAR..... REDOING THE WHOLE CAR, FRAME UP


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Jul 23 2009, 09:14 AM~14559309
> *lol of course its alot. im not stunned. but i see these 63's in the for sale section for 12-16k that are more or less at the level i want, so i was thinking it would be up around 18k when its all said and done.
> *


that sounds more around a hardtop price not a ragtop


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

1/25 scale


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

my fire wall... she should be out soon!

more coming soon.... cant give to much away.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

MY 63 IMPALA IN THE WORKS....GONNA BE OUT EARLY NEXT YEAR.... :biggrin: FROM CHARLOTTE,NORTH CAROLINA HOMIES...


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a letter of Thanks from Valley Mountin Regional Center located in Stockon, CA. This letter was given to "us" (all clubs and solo riders) for our support and donations made last year. Seeing how last years toy drive was such a big success and brought many smiles to those less fortunate, we have decided to team up again with this same organization. We would like to hope that this year will be even bigger than last years drive so that we might be able to reach out to more of those less fortunate. Please join us on August 2nd to help make this year antoher success :biggrin: 

Gracias,
BROWN PERSUASION & UCE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thats a nice mirror, mon.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 28 2009, 02:30 AM~14601990
> *thats a nice mirror, mon.
> *



:thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:41 PM~14601698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam money green it looks good


----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

one of my newest impalas is a 63


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 29 2009, 02:33 AM~14612587
> *one of my newest impalas is a 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2009, 11:33 PM~14612587
> *one of my newest impalas is a 63
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: HOW MUCH? :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 28 2009, 12:41 AM~14601698
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I set this as my background on my pc


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jul 29 2009, 10:45 PM~14623723
> *I set this as my background on my pc
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2009, 11:33 PM~14612587
> *one of my newest impalas is a 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lucky man u.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:45 PM~14621731
> *:nicoderm: HOW MUCH?  :biggrin:
> *


aint really tryin to sell it. something around 13-15k might get it tho


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

WANTED TO BUY - 63 rag, any color, SS or not. Good quality all round needed. PM me with any leads, cheers


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:09 PM~14623913
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Where You Get Th Mirror From? I Like It


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC63_@Jul 15 2009, 11:07 AM~14480886
> *IN AZ.
> 
> 
> ...


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

HERES MY TREY :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

For the stl


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Aug 6 2009, 07:17 PM~14697364
> *HERES MY TREY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 





:nicoderm: 






:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacking602 (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Aug 6 2009, 06:17 PM~14697364
> *HERES MY TREY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## lisy.zhan (Aug 7, 2009)

http // photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

TTT! SIX TRE ALL DAY


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

IMAGINATIONS.. SACRAMENTO.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 8 2009, 03:58 PM~14712728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ok guys, i got my 63 imp and im thinkin of going OG
but i want to know what is og for this car.
here is a pic of tag.
any liks or info for thecar will be very helpful.

thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Aug 8 2009, 06:57 PM~14713299
> *ok guys, i got my 63 imp and im thinkin of going OG
> but i want to know what is og for this car.
> here is a pic of tag.
> ...


The original color of your interior is: Black. Material type is: Cloth & Vinyl (Impala 2 dr or 4 dr sport sedan) Seat type: Bench


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Aug 8 2009, 05:57 PM~14713299
> *ok guys, i got my 63 imp and im thinkin of going OG
> but i want to know what is og for this car.
> here is a pic of tag.
> ...


I did a little research on that 927 paint code, is your car an ss? Apparently according to what i read, that is a gold paint used for anniversary cars and is very rare....


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 8 2009, 07:58 PM~14713574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know to much about the car... dont think its a SS but i could be wrong, the little bit of moldings i do have are not SS, but i do have a few extra parts that came with the car... it does have gold paint around the body.

THANKS GUYS...
anymore info with be helpful.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Easyest way to tell where is you shifter on the wheel not ss or on the floor ss


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 5 2009, 12:14 AM~14679581
> *congrats :biggrin:
> *


Congrats x's 2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 8 2009, 03:58 PM~14712728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 9 2009, 02:35 AM~14715544
> *I did a little research on that 927 paint code, is your car an ss? Apparently according to what i read, that is a gold paint used for anniversary cars and is very rare....
> *


ok. i did a little research on the paint code.
this is what i found so far... now i need to find out what all the other numbers mean...
By 1963, Chevy knew they had a winner deserving of a special reward. The upcoming 50-millionth Chevy was rapidly due to be assembled in Tarrytown, New York. The powers that be made sure car 50,000 000 was an SS 409 Impala. A whole promotional blitz ensued with New York Governor Nelson Rockefeller driving that car off the line while GM brass watched. The car was a four-barrel sports coupe with special-order paint code 927. This was a 1962 color called anniversary gold used previously to commemorate Chevy's 50th year in business.

Though it was late in the year, GM had released a small run of replica cars in that color. With 13 Chevy plants, it was possible that their goal of 7000 special cars made it. The 50 millionth car was made June 10 and has survived in immaculate condition from deep storage. It was a grand gesture to celebrate a great muscle car. The 409 passed the torch of fame and power to the 396 engine as the decade passed


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.1vehicleidentificationnumber.co..._1958-1969.html


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 9 2009, 11:42 AM~14716759
> *http://www.1vehicleidentificationnumber.co..._1958-1969.html
> *


thanks bRO. helpful
Here are the results of the codes you've entered:

Style:
631847 

Year: 1963 
Series: Impala 
Body Style: 2-Dr Sport Coupe 
Engine: 8 Cyl 

Body:
SL70968 

Plant: St Louis, MO 
Serial #: L70968 

Trim:
811 

Series: Impala 
Interior Color: Black 
Material: Vinyl Cloth Leather 

Paint:
927 

<<<<---- BLANK


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

mines almost done now!!!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

FIRST PLACE TODAY... LOWRIDER NATIONALS BAKERSFIELD 60S STREET CUSTOM!!!!!!


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

and it should take first place, thats one bad ass black tray !!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 16 2009, 08:13 AM~14491448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT AN SS THE EXACT SAME COLOR WITH THE WHITE TOP,EVEN THE INTERIOR LOOKS THE SAME EXCEPT I GOT BUCKET SEATS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

my homies 63 took it out cruising for the weekend from here to the beaches to harbor park ...chilln with the homies...









































































[/quote]


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

damn thats siick!!! ^^^


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Aug 12 2009, 01:25 AM~14739443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

my newest addition to the family... my bastard child that will get molested,raped,cut up, box her frame, chassis... takin all she has away and going to a better place...
63 4dr... very clean and i got it for a steal price


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Aug 17 2009, 09:28 PM~14799667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Aug 18 2009, 06:05 AM~14800300
> *:thumbsup:
> *


neat


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

1963 IMPALA COMPLETE GRILL TRIMMINGS CHROMED. HERE'S THE CATCH. PARTS ARE USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION. THERE IS SOME LIGHT PEELING RIGHT BETWEEN THE LETTERS "E" & "V". LOOK AT PICTURES. BUT OVER ALL THEY LOOK GREAT AND MUCH BETTER THEN ANY POLISHED OUT PIECES. $300. SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE LOWER 48. WILLING TO DEAL SO REASONABLE OFFERS WELCOME.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

invisible hoods... thats gangsta... I WANT ONE... </span>
<img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/DSC_0229.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/DSC_0231.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/DSC_0012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/17687064714_0_SM.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/CIMG0740.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/CIMG0737.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>j/k... that ride is kleen
:cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 12:44 PM~14876155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is sick!! badass build up :worship: :worship:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

my next project


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

my bad on them big pics
i dont know how to resize them


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 25 2009, 03:19 PM~14876580
> *my bad on them big pics
> i dont know how to resize them
> *


Big pics are cool...can check it out in detail! :biggrin: 

Good lookin' car!


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 25 2009, 02:30 PM~14877369
> *Big pics are cool...can check it out in detail! :biggrin:
> 
> Good lookin' car!
> *


thanks


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 25 2009, 02:13 PM~14876500
> *my next project
> 
> 
> ...


  hno: hno: :tears: 
you planning on cuttin into her?
she is a beauty... keep OG


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Aug 25 2009, 11:11 PM~14883451
> *  hno:  hno:  :tears:
> you planning on cuttin into her?
> she is a beauty... keep OG
> *


i wanna restore it original


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE+Aug 25 2009, 01:14 PM~14876511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does it handle at speeds like that?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 25 2009, 11:59 PM~14883773
> *:uh:
> 
> how long have you had this car?? i thought you just got it?
> ...


i had it for about 2 yrs already
it handles pretty good on the hwy


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:03 AM~14883792
> *i had it for about 2 yrs already
> it handles pretty good on the hwy
> *


ah, you been hiding it eh :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 12:44 PM~14876155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 26 2008, 11:24 PM~12534877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR MY 63 :biggrin:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

WHO DID THE TRUNK SET UP? U GOT A BETTER PIC? I LIKE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

any more pics homies??? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 02:43 PM~14961511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 02:43 PM~14961511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 26 2009, 01:51 AM~14883722
> *i wanna restore it original
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Aug 20 2009, 09:32 PM~14834509
> *invisible hoods... thats gangsta...  I WANT ONE... </span>
> <img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/DSC_0229.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/DSC_0231.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



word, where do you get them? :0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## smchicano (Aug 29, 2009)

[/quote]

Thats a clean ride :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 3 2009, 05:44 PM~14974227
> *word, where do you get them?  :0  :0
> *


i got one for 500 shipped


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice whips


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Sep 6 2009, 09:54 PM~14999190
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone have clean fender mouldings and eyebrow trims for a 63? pm me how much thanx


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> anyone have clean fender mouldings and eyebrow trims for a 63? pm me how much thanx
> 
> 
> > 1963 IMPALA COMPLETE GRILL TRIMMINGS CHROMED. HERE'S THE CATCH. PARTS ARE USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION. THERE IS SOME LIGHT PEELING RIGHT BETWEEN THE LETTERS "E" & "V". LOOK AT PICTURES. BUT OVER ALL THEY LOOK GREAT AND MUCH BETTER THEN ANY POLISHED OUT PIECES. $300. SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE LOWER 48. WILLING TO DEAL SO REASONABLE OFFERS WELCOME.


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

>


Thats a clean ride :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:54 PM~14999190
> *
> *


nice.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

I need the passenger fender molding, short spear. I really just need the bracket behind it, so doesn't matter what the molding looks like thanks.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin: got 61-64 hardtop & conv power windows & vent windows for sale $500.00 for hardtop 950.00 for conv 350.00 for power vents. located in ca 91702 pm,


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:54 PM~14999190
> *
> *


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

TTT
uffin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

TTT 4 MoneyGreen & 4DaLoveOf Money!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting_@Sep 9 2009, 01:00 AM~15023661
> *TTT 4 MoneyGreen & 4DaLoveOf Money!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:
TTT
1963


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

my 6trey coming out soon!


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Sep 13 2009, 05:24 PM~15065912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this the one that used to be gold, right homie?


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

my favorite year


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Sep 13 2009, 03:31 PM~15068160
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:420:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

A few pics of my 63. I got a new camera today :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 13 2009, 08:03 PM~15070309
> *A few pics of my 63.  I got a new camera today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice my brother


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 13 2009, 08:03 PM~15070309
> *A few pics of my 63.  I got a new camera today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! You just don't quit, do you???


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Sep 13 2009, 09:48 PM~15071863
> *Damn!! You just don't quit, do you???
> *


 :biggrin: I love the Impala's


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 13 2009, 08:03 PM~15070309
> *A few pics of my 63.  I got a new camera today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much?!?!?!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 13 2009, 10:49 PM~15072688
> *how much?!?!?!
> *


Haha I asked him couple months ago, not for sale, his lucky wife has it now


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone got any pics or know of a place to get chrome bump stops to replace the rubber ones at the overrider on a 63?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 14 2009, 08:24 PM~15073715
> *anyone got any pics or know of a place to get chrome bump stops to replace the rubber ones at the overrider on a 63?
> *


go to a machine shop, engineer and get them to copy the rubber ones , can be done easy on a lathe......
shit that got me thinkin.... i got a lathe....hahaha.... ill be hookin my lathe up in the next few weeks.... if you are keen to wait a month or so, ill make them for you...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 14 2009, 02:29 AM~15073722
> *go to a machine shop, engineer and get them to copy the rubber ones , can be done easy on a lathe......
> shit that got me thinkin.... i got a lathe....hahaha.... ill be hookin my lathe up in the next few weeks.... if you are keen to wait a month or so, ill make them for you...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
hot damn, ill let you know if i cant find any
that would be cool cheers


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 14 2009, 08:25 PM~15073716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no probs.....
is this your new ride...did you get it out of japan?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 14 2009, 03:01 AM~15073755
> *no probs.....
> is this your new ride...did you get it out of japan?
> *


 :biggrin: 
haha ill let ya know in a couple weeks


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 14 2009, 11:08 AM~15073771
> *:biggrin:
> haha ill let ya know in a couple weeks
> *


 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 14 2009, 02:24 AM~15073715
> *anyone got any pics or know of a place to get chrome bump stops to replace the rubber ones at the overrider on a 63?
> *


heres some


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Sep 16 2009, 03:41 PM~15100825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha showoff! :biggrin:
thats some good looking grass for BURQUE :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 13 2009, 10:03 PM~15070309
> *A few pics of my 63.  I got a new camera today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the trey is lookin' good uce!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Here is my '63 SS project I got in early '08. I'm the third owner, the car hadn't been moved ever since 1983 until I got it. Thats crazy though, thats the year I was born! Some haters busted all the windows because the previous owner wouldn't sale it to them, this didn't happen while it was in my possesion though.








































































It came with a factory trailer hitch, day/night miror, factory locking gas cap, p/s, p/b, tilt steering, a/c, cruise control, & seatbelts. I still have the o.g. engine with all o.g. brackets and components and the o.g. side moldings but they are done for, everything else is salvagable besides the normal sheet metal & interior replacement.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 16 2009, 04:43 PM~15101379
> *Here is my '63 SS project I got in early '08. I'm the third owner, the car hadn't been moved ever since 1983 until I got it. Thats crazy though, thats the year I was born! Some haters busted all the windows because the previous owner wouldn't sale it to them, this didn't happen while it was in my possesion though.
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 16 2009, 10:48 PM~15101417
> *:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
> *


Its okay..... really....its okay......
Its gonna be saved, trust me. I'm still debating on whether to put one of my 409s in it.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

:0 


> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 16 2009, 04:46 PM~15100863
> *haha  showoff!  :biggrin:
> thats some good looking grass for BURQUE  :0
> *


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

THIS IS MY 63 SS THAT IM GOING TO START FIXING UP JUST GOT ME A DONOR 64 4 DOOR FOR SOME PARTS IF NEEDED BUT MAINLY WANTED THE CANADIAN FROM OFF IT TO WRAP


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 16 2009, 04:32 PM~15101273
> *the trey is lookin' good uce!
> *


thx


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15102053
> *THIS IS MY 63 SS THAT IM GOING TO START FIXING UP  JUST GOT ME A DONOR 64 4 DOOR FOR SOME PARTS IF NEEDED BUT MAINLY WANTED THE CANADIAN FROM OFF IT TO WRAP
> 
> 
> ...


A Boxed Frame(Canadian Frame) Is A Good Choice Thats Wat Me N My Dad Went With


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 17 2009, 12:21 AM~15105221
> *A Boxed Frame(Canadian Frame) Is A Good Choice Thats Wat Me N My Dad Went With
> *


YEP WHEN I PICKED THIS CAR UP I LOOKED IN THE GUYS BACK YARD AND SEEN A 4 DOOR 64 I SAID WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH THAT AND HE SAID DONT KNOW SO I GAVE HIM 100 BUCKS MORE AND NOW I HAVE PARTS AND A FRAME I I NEED THEM BUT FOR NOW WHILE I WORK ON FRAME I AME PUTTING 2 PUMPS IN 63 F/B/S/S NOTHING ELSE DONT WANT TO BEND THIS FRAME ON CAR AND USE ONLY 4 BATTS


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 17 2009, 02:19 AM~15105790
> *YEP WHEN I PICKED THIS CAR UP I LOOKED IN THE GUYS BACK YARD AND SEEN A 4 DOOR 64 I SAID  WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH THAT AND HE SAID DONT KNOW SO I GAVE HIM 100 BUCKS MORE AND NOW I HAVE PARTS AND A FRAME I I NEED THEM BUT FOR NOW WHILE I WORK ON FRAME I AME PUTTING 2 PUMPS IN 63 F/B/S/S NOTHING ELSE DONT WANT TO BEND THIS FRAME ON CAR AND USE ONLY 4 BATTS
> *


You Can Get Away With 6 Homie Just Bolt Everything(Battery Racks) To The Frame And You'll Be Coo


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 12:02 AM~15115565
> *You Can Get Away With 6 Homie Just Bolt Everything(Battery Racks) To The Frame And You'll Be Coo
> *


YEA I MAY IT DEPENDS ON THE DEAL I GET ON BATTS


----------



## Wolowitz (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 17 2009, 11:26 PM~15115716
> *YEA I MAY IT DEPENDS ON THE DEAL I GET ON BATTS
> *


True True,Good Luck On Your Build And Keep Us Updated, 63s Are Fun To Work On


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 23 2009, 08:25 AM~14559420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This ride is clean. Like to see the solid colors once in a while.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT for the 6tre


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

badass!!!


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

MINE


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 20 2009, 11:04 PM~15134731
> *MINE
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you way at the bottom of da map


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 20 2009, 09:18 PM~15135892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 20 2009, 07:18 PM~15135892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: LOVE THAT COLOR! :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 20 2009, 07:18 PM~15135892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice six fo


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Sep 21 2009, 11:06 PM~15149495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 22 2009, 08:16 AM~15149604
> *nice six fo
> *


six TREY :nono:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 21 2009, 11:29 PM~15149725
> *six TREY :nono:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 21 2009, 11:29 PM~15149725
> *six TREY :nono:
> *


 :scrutinize: serrio?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 22 2009, 08:36 AM~15149774
> *:scrutinize:  serrio?
> *


so that was a 64 impala??


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> best color ever !!!
> 
> :yes:
> 
> I AGREE WITH YOU!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 21 2009, 11:39 PM~15149805
> *so that was a 64 impala??
> *


its an inside joke


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:42 AM~15149825
> *its an inside joke
> 
> 
> ...


I thought of that movie :biggrin: but nah


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 28 2008, 03:22 PM~12545004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t t t


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Jan 20 2009, 07:08 PM~12764720
> *The hottest '63 Impala in my book!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 20 2009, 07:43 PM~12765152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t t t


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Sep 22 2009, 12:17 AM~15150006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clean


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

Europe ride(westabarrioC.C France)


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

mine on the works 3 years on and of but never gave up on it...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 25 2009, 11:24 AM~15184754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Dammm its already looking bad a$$! :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 25 2009, 01:13 PM~15185625
> *Dammm  its already looking bad a$$! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 25 2009, 05:13 PM~15187446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 25 2009, 05:13 PM~15187446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL NICE MONEY GREEN


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint+Sep 25 2009, 05:24 PM~15187498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:

:thumbsup: 

WUTS UP PLUM?


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

2 of my 3 Treys in da garage


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

trying again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeJones_@Sep 25 2009, 10:52 PM~15189301
> *trying again
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 25 2009, 06:13 PM~15187446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MORE PICS PLEASE  :biggrin:


----------



## impalas66 (Mar 7, 2009)

Heres a picture of my new ride


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Oct 2 2009, 02:08 AM~15246736
> *MORE PICS PLEASE   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Impalas c.c. :cheesy:


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 25 2009, 10:24 AM~15184745
> *mine on the works 3 years on and of but never gave up on it...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Sep 16 2009, 04:41 PM~15100825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get some of those bullets and how mush?


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:0 I also want to know!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Oct 2 2009, 08:49 PM~15254154
> *looks good
> *


THANKS


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

HERE'S MY 63 FRAME OFF IN DA WORKS COMING SOON TO DA 818
THEN








NOW 








THEN








NOW


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:36 PM~15149771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

just painted the roof of m y car t







rying to keep it old school


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

steering wheel matches the dash and the roof


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Oct 4 2009, 10:51 AM~15263834
> *HERE'S MY 63 FRAME OFF IN DA WORKS COMING SOON TO DA 818
> THEN
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 4 2009, 08:28 PM~15266422
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie, that top looks killer


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Oct 4 2009, 05:30 PM~15266028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chop top? and do u have double emblems on each fender or is it just me?


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 4 2009, 08:52 PM~15267904
> *damn homie, that top looks killer
> *


I MUST FUKIN Agree....SIK SIK SIK!!


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

QUOTE(gabe63 @ Oct 4 2009, 05:30 PM) 




chop top? and do u have double emblems on each fender or is it just me? it is chop top i added emblems off a 61 impala,i think it gives it class


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Oct 5 2009, 03:41 PM~15274832
> *chop top? and do u have double emblems on each fender or is it just me? it is a chop top,she has emblems off a 61 impala,i think it gives it class
> *




:nono: NO IT DOESNT! :uh: 

ANOTHER THING... IF IT AIN'T A RAG DONT MAKE YOUR OWN. ALL I SEE IS A PARTS CAR THERE.  THEN AGAIN JUST MY 2 CENTS! :no:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 5 2009, 12:45 PM~15273144
> *I MUST FUKIN Agree....SIK SIK SIK!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

NO IT DOESNT! 

ANOTHER THING... IF IT AIN'T A RAG DONT MAKE YOUR OWN. ALL I SEE IS A PARTS CAR THERE. THEN AGAIN JUST MY 2 CENTS! thanks for the info homie,always need the motivation


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 5 2009, 03:46 PM~15274880
> *:nono: NO IT DOESNT!  :uh:
> 
> ANOTHER THING... IF IT AIN'T A RAG DONT MAKE YOUR OWN.  ALL I SEE IS A PARTS CAR THERE.    THEN AGAIN JUST MY 2 CENTS! :no:
> *


i agree


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Aug 27 2009, 08:27 PM~14904022
> *TTT FOR MY 63 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Oct 5 2009, 04:00 PM~15274989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass color :nicoderm:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Oct 5 2009, 04:00 PM~15274989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this??


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 5 2009, 12:30 AM~15266430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did you lay over it? Looks like you may have used a table cloth similar to one I have. I seen people use a fishnet stocking to get the snakeskin effect too. :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

it was a tablecloth that i purchased at family dollar and the snake skin effect is also the tablecloth just different ends if you look carefully on the roof i tried to make it look like a three piece its the first time i have ever tried something like that in person it looks much better


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Mando T (Jul 6, 2008)

impalas


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> I MUST FUKIN Agree....SIK SIK SIK!!
> [/q
> as we all know alot of people have done the lace thing.. but that pattern is off the hezzy. its hasnt left and you brought that shit back hard :biggrin: sheeit is sick


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> > I MUST FUKIN Agree....SIK SIK SIK!!
> > [/q
> > as we all know alot of people have done the lace thing.. but that pattern is off the hezzy. its hasnt left and you brought that shit back hard :biggrin: sheeit is sick
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 5 2009, 09:09 PM~15277415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


toooo sick!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

I got a question for some of the minds on layitlow. 
your thoughts, input and info would be helpful.

** 1963 2DR HT ** & ** 1963 4DR HT **
i have a 63 2dr with alot of rust threw the floors, body mounts, BOTH rear wheel wells, braces, trunk, quarters, ect. its a real mess. like swiss cheese...
i have a 63 4dr with no rust at all, floors are clean, trunk, body mounts ect. ect.. SOLID BODY
now i was told that the 2dr AND 4dr have the same floor plans, wheel wells, ect.

so my question... what is the most logical or best solution? 
CUT OUT THE FLOOR PLANS, WHEEL WELLS, QUARTERS, BODY MOUNTS, TRUNK, ect.
or  
CUT OUT THE ROOF, SAILS, REAR DECK, PARTIAL QUARTERS, ect...

links for both cars... pics dont show all detail but gives an idea of what im working with. 
2dr http://s861.photobucket.com/albums/ab176/R...63%20IMP%202DR/
4dr http://s861.photobucket.com/albums/ab176/R...63%20IMP%204DR/


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

still the favorite outta all the 63's....


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

Ageless Built


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mando T_@Oct 5 2009, 08:23 PM~15277642
> *impalas
> 
> 
> ...


hay bro did you have to use a 9''ford to fit the rear skirits ,,thanks


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

400 bucks' i have 2 in stock


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 6 2009, 07:56 AM~15280242
> *still the favorite outta all the 63's....
> 
> 
> ...



yea, i saw that car in odessa in '07, it was instantly one of my favorites


----------



## Mando T (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 6 2009, 11:55 AM~15282869
> *hay bro did you have to use a 9''ford to  fit the rear skirits ,,thanks
> *


no bro just cut the back off the skirts


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 01:16 PM~15283579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 01:16 PM~15283579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn, just noticed the speed :0 :0 :biggrin: 
How was that done?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 7 2009, 01:42 AM~15287446
> *oh damn, just noticed the speed  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> How was that done?
> *


I think he's in Germany.
km/h, I guessin :dunno:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mando T_@Oct 6 2009, 05:34 PM~15285984
> *no bro just cut the back off the skirts
> *


thanks b..


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 7 2009, 02:45 AM~15288114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite '63. I hope to see it this Sunday in Vegas.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 7 2009, 03:00 AM~15287630
> *I think he's in Germany.
> km/h, I guessin :dunno:
> *


That is right.

Car was build for austria and runs there for years


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2009, 05:54 PM~15275976
> *what color is this??
> *


alpine green.63 color


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Oct 7 2009, 10:18 AM~15292694
> *alpine green.63 color
> *


63 chevy color ?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 7 2009, 05:06 AM~15290572
> *This is my favorite '63. I hope to see it this Sunday in Vegas.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 7 2009, 05:06 AM~15290572
> *This is my favorite '63. I hope to see it this Sunday in Vegas.
> *



I read somewhere that LIFESTYLE weren't going to Vegas this year, is that right? :0


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 7 2009, 05:45 PM~15296460
> *I read somewhere that LIFESTYLE weren't going to Vegas this year, is that right? :0
> *



sadly but truly


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Oct 7 2009, 05:47 PM~15296476
> *sadly but truly
> *


Are you allowed to say why?


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Sep 13 2009, 03:31 PM~15068160
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



why do you have 2 emblems on the car???and why is it a chop top??? its not a real rag... :angry: :uh: :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 8 2009, 08:59 PM~15307449
> *why do you have 2 emblems on the car???and why is it a chop top??? its not a real rag...  :angry:  :uh:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nosad: :twak: :420:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 8 2009, 07:59 PM~15307449
> *why do you have 2 emblems on the car???and why is it a chop top??? its not a real rag...  :angry:  :uh:  :twak:
> *


the more emblems you have the cooler you are :0


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

:0


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 9 2009, 11:48 PM~15317319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FAWKERS SEXXXXIE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 2 2009, 07:23 PM~15253477
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


was this one in a super chevy magazine or a magazine similar to that??


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 2 2009, 11:51 PM~15254170
> *Where can I get some of those bullets and how mush?
> *


hit up mrimpala on here i think he can get them


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's my 1st impala ever, 63 Super Sport. worked 2 jobs as a teenager to get her for $1200, back in the early 90's. it was parked under a car port for several years and i dreamed of owning it. it was sitting on original style bias ply tires, got it home and found all the goodies in the trunk. og metal skirts, the og SS hubcaps, chrome kit for the engine, what looked like the original spare and bumper jack.










wish i still had that car.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 10 2009, 02:40 PM~15320387
> *was this one in a super chevy magazine or a magazine similar to that??
> *



:no: MUST OF BEEN ONE LOOK ALIKE.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 10 2009, 08:46 PM~15322043
> *:no:  MUST OF BEEN ONE LOOK ALIKE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 she has a twin :biggrin: ima find that magazine an put that pic up for you


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 10 2009, 11:10 PM~15321879
> *here's my 1st impala ever, 63 Super Sport.  worked 2 jobs as a teenager to get her for $1200, back in the early 90's.  it was parked under a car port for several years and i dreamed of owning it.  it was sitting on original style bias ply tires, got it home and found all the goodies in the trunk.  og metal skirts, the og SS hubcaps, chrome kit for the engine, what looked like the original spare and bumper jack.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

my homies


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Mine and my homies


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Picture of my '63 project in progress.


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

keep the pics coming uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Here's my 63' "Overtime" Vegas Super Show 09'.... Representing UCE CC Sacramento Chapter, we did a little facelift for the Supershow


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Oct 16 2009, 01:16 PM~15379109
> *Here's my 63' "Overtime" Vegas Super Show 09'.... Representing UCE CC Sacramento Chapter, we did a little facelift for the Supershow
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass homie!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

got a question... 63 hardtop 63 vert
what is the difference with the doors, door panels, rear arm rest/panels,

can some one show me pics of the difference.
thanks


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 11 2009, 02:10 AM~15321879
> *here's my 1st impala ever, 63 Super Sport.  worked 2 jobs as a teenager to get her for $1200, back in the early 90's.  it was parked under a car port for several years and i dreamed of owning it.  it was sitting on original style bias ply tires, got it home and found all the goodies in the trunk.  og metal skirts, the og SS hubcaps, chrome kit for the engine, what looked like the original spare and bumper jack.
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics, I think this is how mine is supposed to look also when fully restored.


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 16 2009, 01:36 PM~15377551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gangsta laying low :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Oct 17 2009, 11:36 AM~15386293
> *got a question...  63 hardtop  63 vert
> what is the difference with the  doors, door panels, rear arm rest/panels,
> 
> ...


the front door panels are the same. the rear panels are different.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 16 2009, 10:36 AM~15377551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this shit is bad!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

MINE










REPPIN SOLOW CAR CLUB









IN DA MEXICAN PARADE NYC








AT SOLOW BBQ 09


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW IF THIS 64 TOP PIECE OF THE WINDSHIELD TRIM IS THE SAME AS A 63 PIECE?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Oct 23 2009, 10:51 AM~15445423
> *ANYONE KNOW IF THIS 64 TOP PIECE OF THE WINDSHIELD TRIM IS THE SAME AS A 63 PIECE?
> 
> 
> ...



Yes is the same part. Does interchange! :thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 23 2009, 10:26 AM~15445725
> *Yes is the same part. Does interchange! :thumbsup:
> *


Cool, needed to know before i purchased it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

6 TRE...ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 17 2009, 11:41 AM~15386309
> *Anymore pics, I think this is how mine is supposed to look also when fully restored.
> *



sorry bro, this is the only pic i have from when i had that car, waaaaayyyy before digital cameras. all the other pics got lost along the way somewhere. man i miss that car  

i picked up a ragtop recently (non SS), but i still wish i had my first one.

saw pics of your SS on here somewhere, reminded me of my car


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.SICK_T_3_@Oct 22 2009, 07:15 PM~15439065
> *MINE
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 28 2009, 11:42 PM~14031825
> *My old ride....went to JAPAN...
> 
> 
> ...



Is the Color of this interior called fawn? Does anyone know. I have to purchase a new interior for my 63 and I just want to make sure I ask for the right color when I call up. Thanks.


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Getting done up


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

up date


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

time to put back together


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 11:51 AM~15469895
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Oct 28 2009, 07:03 PM~15496066
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GOT A BADD SIX TREY :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 28 2009, 03:08 PM~15494775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass bobcat homie


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 28 2009, 05:54 PM~15496514
> *YOU GOT A BADD SIX TREY  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 11:51 AM~15469895
> *
> *


nice lock up


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 7 2009, 02:30 PM~12935215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Can somebody photoshop it and make it lite blue


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Oct 26 2009, 06:53 PM~15475432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS IS SWEET  


WAT COLOR IS IT BRO


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

love '63's.they sexy
ima start fixin up mine next year if i dont pick up a vert


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

UP DATE....


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

any more pix from the roof???


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Nov 6 2009, 03:48 PM~15585664
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam bro that shit is nice!!! What color yellow is that??? Bad ass!!


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Coming along nice.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

ppgmazdacode a4j lightnig yellow


> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 6 2009, 05:00 PM~15585727
> *Dam bro that shit is nice!!! What color yellow is that??? Bad ass!!
> *


thanks homis....color is ,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Im looking for an ashtray for my 63 but have'nt been able to find one. I bought the facia but nobody carries the ashtray. Anybody know where i can find one.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 10:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one of my favorites


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Nov 8 2009, 09:19 PM~15602675
> *Im looking for an ashtray for my 63 but have'nt been able to find one. I bought the facia but nobody carries the ashtray. Anybody know where i can find one.
> *


I Have A Ash Tray


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 10:52 PM~15603839
> *I Have A Ash Tray PM Me Homie Maybe We Can Do Business
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 8 2009, 10:01 PM~15603171
> *one of my favorites
> *


X2


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

>


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 09:57 PM~15603118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT TO SEE YOUR CAR IN PERSON! :thumbsup: YOU GOT A CLEAN RIDE!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice striping :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 9 2009, 02:11 PM~15609536
> *GOT TO SEE YOUR CAR IN PERSON! :thumbsup:  YOU GOT A CLEAN RIDE!
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 9 2009, 02:43 PM~15609891
> *nice striping  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 8 2009, 10:01 PM~15603171
> *one of my favorites
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 8 2009, 11:55 PM~15603869
> *X2
> *



so is yours bruddah :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Nice Homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Here Is Another Pic Of Mine!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

MY NEW FAVORITE TRAY


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

LAID OUT NICE


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so far my favorite!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612716
> *Looks Nice Homie!! :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS  

YOUR TRAY LOOKS NICE ALSO


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 9 2009, 07:15 PM~15613239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Nov 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15627275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 B 4


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 08:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Nov 9 2009, 07:56 PM~15613688
> *so far my favorite!!  :biggrin:
> *


simple and clean......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY+Nov 10 2009, 10:15 PM~15628737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 23 2009, 08:44 PM~14564197
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER








IT WILL BE OUT IN 2010... :biggrin:


----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 08:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Nov 13 2009, 06:49 PM~15659234
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...



IT REMINDS ME OF MY DAILY BEFORE CHANGING THE COLOR!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 15 2009, 12:43 AM~15667885
> *IT REMINDS ME OF MY DAILY BEFORE CHANGING THE COLOR!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cp63_@Nov 14 2009, 09:32 PM~15667803
> *clean :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Dec 99, already 10 years ago


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i love tres and dueces


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is a clean mother fuckin tre!!!!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Nov 18 2009, 12:28 AM~15699989
> *now that is a clean mother fuckin tre!!!!!!
> *



THANKS


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

Death Row Rag on Craigslist

http://www.69carsforsale.com/dealer_listin...ntory_id=161375


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> sweet


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Thats a classy color


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Nov 18 2009, 09:20 AM~15699909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ever miss the deuce man?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 22 2009, 12:45 PM~15745040
> *ever miss the deuce man?
> *


I do :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 24 2009, 05:35 PM~15769583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


: \


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 24 2009, 03:35 PM~15769583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 22 2009, 12:45 PM~15745040
> *ever miss the deuce man?
> *


sometimes


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 25 2009, 01:57 PM~15779072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's an up date on my 63 frame off








































:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Nov 28 2009, 12:51 PM~15806273
> *Here's an up date on my 63 frame off
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EastSide63SD (Nov 19, 2009)

A little teaser Out of San Diego..still a work in progress. layitlow what yall think?


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastSide63SD_@Nov 28 2009, 11:40 PM~15810327
> *A little teaser Out of San Diego..still a work in progress. layitlow what yall think?
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EastSide63SD_@Nov 29 2009, 12:40 AM~15810327
> *A little teaser Out of San Diego..still a work in progress. layitlow what yall think?
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good, mayne.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

SOUTHSIDE C.C 63'S
























































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I have this new triple chrome plated 63 grille on ebay right now. 

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/1bidhigherthanyours


TRIPLE PLATED FRESHLY CHROMED WITH GRILLE BRACKETS























































EVEN THE BACKSIDE IS SWEET.










BRACKETS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

also got the bezels and headlight housings on there too. they end sunday night.














































i have the upper core support top brace on there too.














































I have a bunch more 63 stuff on ebay right now. just click on the link


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

wut up wayne!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 1 2009, 01:48 AM~15830919
> *SOUTHSIDE C.C 63'S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: six-tre-ness- :biggrin:


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 06:50 AM~15831300
> *also got the bezels and headlight housings on there too. they end sunday night.
> 
> 
> ...



damn man, thats what i need, thanks for the short notice mr skim  

whats it worth to chrome that grille?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 1 2009, 01:48 AM~15830919
> *SOUTHSIDE C.C 63'S
> 
> 
> ...


add Game Dont Last Forever, and that would complete my all-time favorite Treys list


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking good to all!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 09:13 PM~15892778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin the ass on this ride.


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 6 2009, 09:41 PM~15893755
> *add Game Dont Last Forever, and that would complete my all-time favorite Treys list
> *


Add Main event, and Picasso to that list and HUSTLE_HARDER_63 looking down right sick!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

FLAVOR OF THE MONTH,FREDDY 'S 3 SOME O.G I GOT THEM JUST GOTA FIND THEM


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Dec 8 2009, 06:38 PM~15917199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that fuckers gangster as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 06:40 PM~15917224
> *Damn that fuckers gangster as hell :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks RAG3ROY - :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA[/url]

jus a lil video of my 63..


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2009, 08:25 PM~15941805
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA[/url]
> 
> jus a lil video of my 63..
> *


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15941805
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA[/url]
> 
> jus a lil video of my 63..
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 6 2009, 09:15 PM~15894274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sick!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 6 2009, 10:15 PM~15894274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Dec 11 2009, 10:36 AM~15947872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICEE!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2009, 02:25 AM~15941805
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA[/url]
> 
> jus a lil video of my 63..
> *



This one hit`s the bumper realy hard.

Is there a build up threat???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 11 2009, 12:54 PM~15949113
> *This one hit`s the bumper realy hard.
> 
> Is there a build up threat???
> *


yea.. im redoing it again.. have thread up soon..


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2009, 04:21 PM~15950682
> *yea.. im redoing it again.. have thread up soon..
> *


kewl


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Been raining cat go out to play :angry:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 6 2009, 10:15 PM~15894274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Heres some now that its almost done. 32 degrees and sunny, still out riding!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 12 2009, 08:46 PM~15963217
> *Heres some now that its almost done. 32 degrees and sunny, still out riding!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice Trey


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

here's mine :biggrin: frame-off BABAE. . . . Gonna b my 1st molded frame. .


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE patterns on that grn 1 :biggrin: !!! Cant wait till i can ride mine :uh:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

REMY'S 63 FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 11 2009, 06:11 PM~15953480
> *Been raining cat go out to play :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a clean ride. I'll ride out here for you homie cali weather is the best :biggrin: 

No ****


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2009, 03:21 PM~15950682
> *yea.. im redoing it again.. have thread up soon..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* My 63 Barrio Built coming along slowly but surely *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 12 2009, 08:46 PM~15963217
> *Heres some now that its almost done. 32 degrees and sunny, still out riding!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*Beautiful car*


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Almost ready for paint!
































:nicoderm:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Dec 15 2009, 11:54 PM~15994545
> *Almost ready for paint!
> 
> 
> ...


lovin the color, also noticed an actual heater core.... Means it will get drove.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 20 2009, 08:00 PM~16041368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful 63 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 20 2009, 08:00 PM~16041368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, you have the most enviable garage ive seen so far :worship: what do the neighbours think of you? :biggrin:


----------



## The_Shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 21 2009, 01:35 PM~16048647
> *damn bro, you have the most enviable garage ive seen so far  :worship: what do the neighbours think of you?  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO they want me to move... My neighbors are driving bentley, ferrari and porsches and I'm tippin on 3 bumping all the way down the road in an old chevy :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 21 2009, 08:34 PM~16053075
> *LMFAO they want me to move...  My neighbors are driving bentley, ferrari and porsches and I'm tippin on 3 bumping all the way down the road in an old chevy  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 20 2009, 08:00 PM~16041368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 20 2009, 08:00 PM~16041368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful....has class written all over it


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 21 2009, 09:34 PM~16053075
> *LMFAO they want me to move...  My neighbors are driving bentley, ferrari and porsches and I'm tippin on 3 bumping all the way down the road in an old chevy  :biggrin:
> *


haha have you heard anything from them or is the disapproving looks?


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

i bet they all got tha "stomach flu virus face" when they C U LMFAO :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 23 2009, 12:00 PM~16069112
> *haha have you heard anything from them or is the disapproving looks?
> *


Evil looks one dude even flipped me off :biggrin: I think my stereo was too loud


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Homie Mando's (Born 63)


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Dec 26 2009, 08:24 PM~16097662
> *Homie Mando's (Born 63)
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Dec 26 2009, 09:24 PM~16097662
> *Homie Mando's (Born 63)
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks hella clean, i like those tail light visors :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 23 2009, 06:54 PM~16072260
> *Evil looks one dude even flipped me off  :biggrin:  I think my stereo was too loud
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 17 2009, 02:07 AM~15688599
> *Dec 99, already 10 years ago
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah but look at it rite now . cant wait to see it done


----------



## lil_mario (Jul 20, 2009)

Best topic in tha whole forum!!!


:worship:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 18 2009, 10:47 PM~16025999
> *lovin the color, also noticed an actual heater core.... Means it will get drove.
> *


Thanks. Yea it's gettin the trailer queen paint job by Dave Little of Little designs in Lancaster CA. and Tim Riely of Riely fabrications reenforced the frame and installed a new GM 350 HO with a 700R trans these guys are all about the details. Just like your build looks like you are too. nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_mario (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Dec 26 2009, 08:24 PM~16097662
> *Homie Mando's (Born 63)
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! Clean! :cheesy:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Doers anyone know if you can run skirts with the stock rearend with hydraulics without rubbing. Or do you have to shorten the rearend. With 13x7 real Daytons.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jan 1 2010, 03:22 AM~16151715
> *Doers anyone know if you can run skirts with the stock rearend with hydraulics without rubbing. Or do you have to shorten the rearend. With 13x7 real Daytons.
> *


shorten that thing.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 1 2010, 08:45 AM~16152153
> *shorten that thing.
> *


or u can run a G-body, Tacoma, or a shortened ford 9


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jan 1 2010, 02:22 AM~16151715
> *Doers anyone know if you can run skirts with the stock rearend with hydraulics without rubbing. Or do you have to shorten the rearend. With 13x7 real Daytons.
> *


They will rub


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Nov 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15627275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15603131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean. who striped it. one of my all time faves.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16195506
> *very clean. who striped it. one of my all time faves.
> *


CONEJO FROM THE VALLEY 818 AREA!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

</a> :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres my 63 steering shaft and the dodgy welding job someone did on the coupling.
Does this match other 63s? Looks different than others Ive seen, anyway does anyone sell these new, cant find any. 
Would I need to get a used one to replace it and where would be best?
cheers for the info


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16220476
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



Esta chingon! :yes:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 6 2010, 08:45 PM~16209564
> *heres my 63 steering shaft and the dodgy welding job someone did on the coupling.
> Does this match other 63s?  Looks different than others Ive seen, anyway does anyone sell these new, cant find any.
> Would I need to get a used one to replace it and where would be best?
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jan 9 2010, 06:28 AM~16234576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :biggrin: I need one of those!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

build one :biggrin:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jan 9 2010, 04:25 AM~16234573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:yessad: mine's cming slowly, but surely :biggrin: !!!! Them 2drs aint made 4 no BIG NIKKA THOU....


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

deezam 6guest 2 users. . . . lol. . . . log in!! "CHUM ON!"


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 12 2010, 12:28 AM~16263595
> *:yessad: mine's cming slowly, but surely :biggrin: !!!! Them 2drs aint made 4 no BIG NIKKA THOU....
> *


 :0 :wow: PICS 'P'
MINE WILL BE OUT TOO..SOMEDAY


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 12 2010, 12:28 AM~16263595
> *:yessad: mine's cming slowly, but surely :biggrin: !!!! Them 2drs aint made 4 no BIG NIKKA THOU....
> *


YEAH THEY ARE...........2DR RAGS!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 03:33 PM~16268433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my top 5 cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2010, 03:53 PM~16268578
> *one of my top 5 cars  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks DOGG!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 04:33 PM~16268433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics :wow:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 06:04 PM~16269930
> *thanks DOGG!
> *


are you a relative? :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2010, 06:44 PM~16270471
> *are you a relative?  :biggrin:
> *


NO IM THE OWNER, JOSE BARBA,  THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2010, 06:57 PM~16270688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 06:59 PM~16270729
> *NO IM THE OWNER, JOSE BARBA,   THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT
> *


haha oh damn, ive talked to you before but thought you had another screen name :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2010, 07:01 PM~16270774
> *haha oh damn, ive talked to you before but thought you had another screen name  :biggrin:
> *


I DID , EL AMO.... I LOST THAT ACOUNT SO I JUST WENT WITH MY LAST NAME.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 07:05 PM~16270823
> *I DID , EL AMO.... I LOST THAT ACOUNT SO I JUST WENT WITH MY LAST NAME.
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 07:05 PM~16270823
> *I DID , EL AMO.... I LOST THAT ACOUNT SO I JUST WENT WITH MY LAST NAME.
> *



:thumbsup: nice, why have one of your car names when youve got about 6 to choose from :biggrin: glad im not going mad after all


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2010, 07:07 PM~16270854
> *:thumbsup: nice, why have one of your car names when youve got about 6 to choose from  :biggrin:  glad im not going mad after all
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT 6,,,,,, BUT EL AMO IS MY ALLTIME FAVORITE :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 07:10 PM~16270889
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT 6,,,,,, BUT EL AMO IS MY ALLTIME FAVORITE :biggrin:
> *


grapevines, 5? :biggrin:

definately my all time favourite LOWRIDER magazine cover


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2010, 07:13 PM~16270922
> *grapevines, 5?  :biggrin:
> 
> definately my all time favourite LOWRIDER magazine cover
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

My previous 63': 



















hope to have my 63' rag out soon.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 13 2010, 01:02 PM~16278676
> *My previous 63':
> 
> 
> ...


Thats classy


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 06:18 PM~16270097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



63 LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

my project


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 6 2010, 09:45 PM~16209564
> *heres my 63 steering shaft and the dodgy welding job someone did on the coupling.
> Does this match other 63s?  Looks different than others Ive seen, anyway does anyone sell these new, cant find any.
> Would I need to get a used one to replace it and where would be best?
> ...


Hey Bro, why not swap it out with a collapsible shaft?


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 13 2010, 01:02 PM~16278676
> *My previous 63':
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 13 2010, 01:29 PM~16278917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Sal....


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

very nice ride from austria, europe
3rd owner car, 4 speed, all original paint/interior.
i know it should be in the "low rod" thread though, but wanted to share


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 12 2010, 07:05 PM~16270823
> *I DID , EL AMO.... I LOST THAT ACOUNT SO I JUST WENT WITH MY LAST NAME.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 5 2010, 06:04 PM~16195181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD. WHATS IN THE TRUNK


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Jan 14 2010, 01:04 PM~16290917
> *very nice ride from austria, europe
> 3rd owner car, 4 speed, all original paint/interior.
> i know it should be in the "low rod" thread though, but wanted to share
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 14 2010, 04:54 PM~16292535
> *LOOKIN GOOD. WHATS IN THE TRUNK
> *


air craft hydros 777 thanks


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 15 2010, 04:18 PM~16303663
> *air craft hydros 777 thanks
> *


cool me too


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

A few more of your ride that I took at the New Years Show!!! Someone wanted me to specifically look for your ride and take pics of it... 





































Very Clean Trey... :wow:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 12 2010, 11:52 AM~16265622
> *:0  :wow: PICS 'P'
> MINE WILL BE OUT TOO..SOMEDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: Mines on here!! Where urs????


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jan 15 2010, 08:00 PM~16304002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME LIKE THAT!!! Now thats sum good motivation 4me :biggrin:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jan 6 2010, 02:12 AM~16200401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

My 63 getting ready :cheesy:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jan 15 2010, 06:00 PM~16304002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER CLEAN 6TRE.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 17 2010, 12:18 AM~16314545
> *:thumbsup: Mines on here!!    Where urs????
> *


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jan 16 2010, 12:28 PM~16309727
> *A few more of your ride that I took at the New Years Show!!! Someone wanted me to specifically look for your ride and take pics of it...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Appreciate the pics too :thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 18 2010, 10:04 AM~16325594
> *Mine:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: clean!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

viva los impala


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 18 2010, 09:04 AM~16325594
> *Mine:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! anymore pics?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

my baby.. still has the original and CA/AZ suncracked paint...


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala+Jan 18 2010, 10:38 AM~16325862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, there's a link to the buildup in my sig.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 18 2010, 04:10 PM~16329094
> *my baby.. still has the original and CA/AZ suncracked paint...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 18 2010, 03:10 PM~16329094
> *my baby.. still has the original and CA/AZ suncracked paint...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks super solid and OG.  Cars like that are getting harder and harder to find. Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 18 2010, 04:10 PM~16329094
> *my baby.. still has the original and CA/AZ suncracked paint...
> 
> 
> ...


That's a come up right there. What's the paint code on it?


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2010, 02:53 PM~16268578
> *one of my top 5 cars  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU SHOULD SEE IT IN PERSON VERY CLEAN
:worship:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Jan 18 2010, 05:10 PM~16330443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the color is Azure Aqua... paint code 918


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

when i was taking the interior out to put in a lil stereo, i found the build sheet stuffed inside the rear seat base


----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 18 2010, 04:10 PM~16329094
> *my baby.. still has the original and CA/AZ suncracked paint...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 13 2010, 06:02 PM~16281655
> *63 LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 18 2010, 04:10 PM~16329094
> *my baby.. still has the original and CA/AZ suncracked paint...
> 
> 
> ...


hella clean!!! thats a keeper.


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

my homies 63


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 18 2010, 10:04 AM~16325594
> *Mine:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 22 2010, 12:27 PM~16376344
> *:biggrin:
> *


does anybody have instructions in how to install an original trico trunk opener for 1963 impala  i cant figure the trunk part out :angry: and ihave all the parts for it :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=485388&st=0
*For ya'll '63 Impala S.S. owners.*


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 6 2010, 10:45 PM~16209564
> *heres my 63 steering shaft and the dodgy welding job someone did on the coupling.
> Does this match other 63s?  Looks different than others Ive seen, anyway does anyone sell these new, cant find any.
> Would I need to get a used one to replace it and where would be best?
> ...


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jan 24 2010, 01:47 PM~16395054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

damn howd you get youre dash so bright? ..i changed bulbs but my shits still dimm




> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:41 PM~14601698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jan 24 2010, 12:47 PM~16395054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Jan 24 2010, 11:07 AM~16393799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, good pic. hoping to have it sorted soon :thumbsup:


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

Cartoons trey


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jan 17 2010, 11:13 PM~16322106
> *My 63 getting ready  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


got primered


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 24 2010, 07:06 PM~16397494
> *damn howd you get youre dash so bright?  ..i changed bulbs but my shits still dimm
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

pleeeeeze! :biggrin: hahaha







> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 25 2010, 10:05 PM~16411999
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

my shit


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 25 2010, 10:52 PM~16412674
> *my shit
> *



NICE!


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

thnx!  ..now how bout them dashboard lights?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 25 2010, 11:13 PM~16412856
> *thnx!      ..now how bout them dashboard lights?
> *


 :biggrin: I'VE TOOK THE WHOLE ASSEMBLY APART CLEANED IT UP GOOD SOME OF THE OLD SKY BLUE PAINT GOT SHIPPED OFF SO I REPAINTED THEM PIECES AGAIN. TURNED OUT BRIGHTER!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

:biggrin: thnx man!! ..i changed every damn bulb but still kinda dim up in there ..not really feeling the digital dashes ..love that classsic look ...but them damn lights


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

youre rides a banger!!!


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

i need those damn chrome bumber guard plugs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 25 2010, 11:22 PM~16412927
> *i need those damn chrome bumber guard plugs
> *


 :0 




















:biggrin:


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

see now youre hurting my feelings :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 25 2010, 11:28 PM~16412975
> *see now youre hurting my feelings  :biggrin:
> *


Hit up Mr.Impala on here


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 25 2010, 11:28 PM~16412975
> *see now youre hurting my feelings  :biggrin:
> *



















MY DAILY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 25 2010, 11:38 PM~16413043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
too much money
:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 11:43 PM~16413063
> *
> too much money
> :thumbsup:
> *



LOVE THEM 63'S :biggrin:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 25 2010, 11:46 PM~16413080
> *LOVE THEM 63'S  :biggrin:
> *


Both your rides are nice as hell bro....good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 26 2010, 05:38 PM~16413043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow bro nice daily. How many you got?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 25 2010, 11:57 PM~16413133
> *Wow bro nice daily. How many you got?
> *



ONE MORE! :biggrin: STILL WORKING ON IT!.....

DON'T ASK!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 21 2009, 09:34 PM~16053075
> *LMFAO they want me to move...  My neighbors are driving bentley, ferrari and porsches and I'm tippin on 3 bumping all the way down the road in an old chevy  :biggrin:
> *


I swear one day im gonna have a garage like yours....!! Damn i wanna do what your doing for a living.......


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

my '63 ss project.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

MY SIX 3 GONNA BE OUT THIS FALL OR WINTER.... :biggrin: :x: :run: :boink:....thanks for the 72 spoke Daytons Adam....... :thumbsup:


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 26 2010, 02:06 PM~16417959
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dope!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 26 2010, 01:04 AM~16413792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Jan 25 2010, 11:51 PM~16413105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Tre :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Aug 27 2009, 08:27 PM~14904022
> *TTT FOR MY 63 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 26 2008, 11:24 PM~12534877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR MY 63 :biggrin:


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 26 2010, 08:01 PM~16422314
> *TTT FOR MY 63  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

on her way for the strip down and make over. :biggrin:


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

does any body have og instructions for a trico trunk opener for 63impala


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jan 27 2010, 03:37 PM~16431059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours before you took the roof off? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 07:10 AM~16427159
> *on her way for the strip down and make over.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by losdelfonics6363_@Jan 27 2010, 02:23 PM~16430932
> *does any body have og instructions for a trico trunk opener for 63impala
> *


Buy the manual. A lot of good info.  

http://www.impalas.com/books-manuals/1963-...nual/d2418.html


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 27 2010, 03:38 PM~16431071
> *is that yours before you took the roof off?  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: Naw my old hardtop in 08' :biggrin:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jan 27 2010, 03:45 PM~16431128
> *:roflmao: Naw my old hardtop in 08' :biggrin:
> *


thats a beautiful ride, you got a silver thing goin on :biggrin:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 27 2010, 03:46 PM~16431146
> *thats a beautiful ride, you got a silver thing goin on :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, appreciate it ..ahhh silver love the color!


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jan 27 2010, 03:48 PM~16431164
> *Thanks man, appreciate it ..ahhh silver love the color!
> *


 we gotta ride homie


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 27 2010, 03:59 PM~16431283
> *we gotta ride homie
> *



no doubt :biggrin:


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jan 27 2010, 04:27 PM~16431587
> *no  doubt  :biggrin:
> *


 im back in SD in 2 months  hit the boulevard correct


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 28 2010, 04:30 AM~16437918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jan 28 2010, 05:27 AM~16437915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jan 28 2010, 05:27 AM~16437915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 28 2010, 05:30 AM~16437918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt have the sound on but damn thats a cool video, 
what psi are those tyres at? they dont flinch


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jan 28 2010, 04:37 PM~16442720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bigger pic please :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 09:10 AM~16427159
> *on her way for the strip down and make over.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 28 2010, 06:06 PM~16444256
> *bigger pic please :biggrin:
> *


exactly, roof details...........


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Jan 14 2010, 03:04 PM~16290917
> *very nice ride from austria, europe
> 3rd owner car, 4 speed, all original paint/interior.
> i know it should be in the "low rod" thread though, but wanted to share
> ...


 :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by A&W+Jan 17 2010, 11:13 PM~16322106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I <3 this car.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 03:22 PM~16154115
> *or u can run a G-body, Tacoma, or a shortened ford 9
> *


Do you know of anyone who has done this?, ain't heard of that before.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 08:10 AM~16427159
> *on her way for the strip down and make over.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was just squirted last weekend!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 28 2010, 07:35 PM~16445079
> *Mine was just squirted last weekend!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: MY FAVORITE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 28 2010, 06:35 PM~16445079
> *Mine was just squirted last weekend!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Looks like a great job.  What shop is doing it? :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 28 2010, 08:11 PM~16445507
> *:thumbsup:  MY FAVORITE COLOR  :biggrin:
> *


Gee I wonder why? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 28 2010, 08:26 PM~16445674
> *Nice.  Looks like a great job.   What shop is doing it?  :biggrin:
> *


My homeboy Sal from Frameoffz in Roseville. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 28 2010, 09:18 PM~16446261
> *Gee I wonder why? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 27 2010, 03:42 PM~16431113
> *Buy the manual.  A lot of good info.
> 
> http://www.impalas.com/books-manuals/1963-...nual/d2418.html
> *


thanks rag top ted i will buy manuel as soon as they get some in stock  :cheesy:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 28 2010, 06:06 PM~16444256
> *bigger pic please :biggrin:
> *













before the clear...









after...


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 28 2010, 07:35 PM~16445079
> *Mine was just squirted last weekend!!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: nice!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 28 2010, 06:51 PM~16444681
> *Do you know of anyone who has done this?, ain't heard of that before.
> *


This ride has one  and it tucks skirts


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 28 2010, 07:35 PM~16445079
> *Mine was just squirted last weekend!!
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE this! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by losdelfonics6363_@Jan 28 2010, 09:08 PM~16446933
> *thanks rag top ted  i will buy manuel as soon as they get some in stock   :cheesy:
> *


No prob. It will come in handy. Check all the other Impala parts websites and catalogs. Somebody should have it in stock.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jan 29 2010, 09:22 AM~16450836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 28 2010, 08:20 PM~16446279
> *My homeboy Sal from Frameoffz in Roseville.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by losdelfonics6363_@Jan 29 2010, 12:08 AM~16446933
> *thanks rag top ted  i will buy manuel as soon as they get some in stock   :cheesy:
> *


PM sent


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala+Jan 27 2010, 05:34 PM~16431036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2010, 05:53 PM~16268578
> *one of my top 5 cars  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2...one of my fav. treys of all time!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 02:22 PM~16154115
> *or u can run a G-body, Tacoma, or a shortened ford 9
> *



FORD 9" :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Huggies+Jan 29 2010, 11:08 AM~16451310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

here's mine it's going to be my street ride because my other one's going to take time
it's coming together


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jan 29 2010, 03:35 AM~16445079
> *Mine was just squirted last weekend!!
> 
> 
> ...


Good color of choice!  White roof?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 29 2010, 09:09 PM~16455529
> *FORD 9" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 30 2010, 12:03 AM~16458251
> *Good color of choice!   White roof?
> *


White vinyl...it's a rag top


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

MY NEW RIDE


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 05:40 PM~16480368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a fkkkn clean ride when it was for sale, have you done much to it since then? :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 1 2010, 04:45 PM~16480424
> *that was a fkkkn clean ride when it was for sale, have you done much to it since then?  :thumbsup:
> *


THE 1ST DAY I GOT IT I TOOK THE REAR END OFF HAD IT SHORTEND HAD ALL NEW PARTS WAITING FOR IT ALL NEW RUBBERS BUT ON SKIRTS FRONT BUMPER GAURD AND REAR GAURDS NEW POLK AUDIO SOUNDS NEW RIMS AND TIRES .GOING TO PAINT IN ACOUPLE WEEKS SAME COLOR


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 05:58 PM~16480600
> *THE 1ST DAY I GOT IT I TOOK THE REAR END OFF HAD IT SHORTEND HAD ALL NEW PARTS WAITING FOR IT ALL NEW RUBBERS BUT ON SKIRTS FRONT BUMPER GAURD AND REAR GAURDS NEW POLK AUDIO SOUNDS NEW RIMS AND TIRES .GOING TO PAINT IN ACOUPLE WEEKS SAME COLOR
> *


damn, the sheetmetal looked great, the paint looked good too, are you gonna pearl it or anything? I had issues with my one I got from Rick, but yours looked awesome. Very straight, I remember there was something going on with the shifter, was it manual?


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 1 2010, 05:06 PM~16480699
> *damn, the sheetmetal looked great, the paint looked good too, are you gonna pearl it or anything?  I had issues with my one I got from Rick, but yours looked awesome. Very straight, I remember there was something going on with the shifter, was it manual?
> *


NO ISSUES WITH YHE BODY VERY VERY CLEAN ALL MATCHING NUMBERS IT IS MANUAL .PAINTS CLEAN I JUST WANT IT A LITTLE BLUE ER
I WAS GOING TO CHANGE IT AUTOMATIC BUT THEN IT WOULDNT BE MATCHING NUMBERS CAR THATS THE WAY I WANT IT. ITS FUN TO DRIVE TO :biggrin:SHEET METAL PERFECT VERY HAPPY CUSTOMER


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 29 2010, 07:09 PM~16455529
> *FORD 9" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: love that car  :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Gonna start throwing the setup in mine doing it for my high school senior project


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 04:40 PM~16480368
> *
> 
> 
> ...










GOT THIS SET UP WAITING AND ANOTHER ONE FOR SALE


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 1 2010, 04:45 PM~16480424
> *that was a fkkkn clean ride when it was for sale, have you done much to it since then?  :thumbsup:
> *


DO YOU KNOW ENY BODY THAT NEEDS A PESCO SET UP I GOT THIS ONE FOR SALE


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 07:08 PM~16481472
> *DO YOU KNOW ENY BODY THAT NEEDS A PESCO SET UP I GOT THIS ONE FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

damn! that is beautiful, you shouldnt have any trouble offloading that on here :wow: :wow:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 1 2010, 06:16 PM~16481555
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> damn! that is beautiful, you shouldnt have any trouble offloading that on here :wow:  :wow:
> *


THERE A LOT OF TIRE KICKERS ON HERE .THEY DONT WANT TO PAY FOR NICE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2010, 06:57 PM~16481332
> *Gonna start throwing the setup in mine doing it for my high school senior project
> 
> 
> ...


damn you got it made to have a trey that nice in high school


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 06:08 PM~16481472
> *DO YOU KNOW ENY BODY THAT NEEDS A PESCO SET UP I GOT THIS ONE FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 06:08 PM~16481472
> *DO YOU KNOW ENY BODY THAT NEEDS A PESCO SET UP I GOT THIS ONE FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...










3.000 CALL FOR MORE INFO 805 889 8312 ROBERT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:43 PM~16481873
> *damn you got it made to have a trey that nice in high school
> *


thanks alot homie, trying too get it lookin like alot of the cars in here...has come quite a ways


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16483561
> *thanks alot homie, trying too get it lookin like alot of the cars in here...has come quite a ways
> 
> 
> ...


Take your time and do it right bro .You are already ahead of the game being a decade younger than most guys with an X frame.
Big ups


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:45 PM~16483865
> *Take your time and do it right bro .You are already ahead of the game being a decade younger than most guys with an X frame.
> Big ups
> *


thanks, yea i wanna do it right, im trying too find a spare frame too start reinforcing so when its done i can just swap frames, im just gonna do a mild wrap on this frame for now i dont plan on having it under there for too long


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

love them 3's


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Feb 2 2010, 04:16 AM~16486411
> *love them 3's
> 
> 
> ...


hope them shoes were clean! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Feb 2 2010, 04:16 AM~16486411
> *love them 3's
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 07:22 PM~16482417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Feb 2 2010, 05:16 AM~16486411
> *love them 3's
> 
> 
> ...



badass pic, its my new desktop


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

BIG AL'S SIX TREY.....KLIQUE OC'


----------



## TRC931 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jan 4 2006, 12:47 PM~4547306
> *:biggrin:
> *



is this that DON TRE that had the clear hood/trunk


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

My new Toy






























more pics coming soon


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 2 2010, 10:09 PM~16495281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 2 2010, 11:09 PM~16495281
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice bro


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Feb 2 2010, 05:16 AM~16486411
> *love them 3's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 nice 














everyone :happysad:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 2 2010, 10:09 PM~16495281
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im loving this color!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Ive been waiting a long to add to this Post with my own 63... and today is the day! I finally got my 63! And Its a 63 Rag at the too! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Feb 4 2010, 11:43 AM~16511103
> *Ive been waiting a long to add to this Post with my own 63... and today is the day! I finally got my 63! And Its a 63 Rag at the too! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,Congrats,what you pick it up for?
Got any more pics?


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Feb 2 2010, 08:32 PM~16494117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 3 2010, 12:09 AM~16495281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIE PUT THAT TRIM U SELLIN BACK ON THAT HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Feb 4 2010, 01:30 PM~16511990
> *HOMIE PUT THAT TRIM U SELLIN BACK ON THAT HOOD  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: X2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 02:24 PM~16511931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what are you thinkin? :scrutinize:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 4 2010, 06:12 PM~16514737
> *what are you thinkin? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Feb 4 2010, 01:30 PM~16511990
> *HOMIE PUT THAT TRIM U SELLIN BACK ON THAT HOOD  :biggrin:
> *



:tongue:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 4 2010, 06:12 PM~16514737
> *what are you thinkin? :scrutinize:
> *


Those Coy's came off to put the white one on


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 4 2010, 06:12 PM~16514737
> *what are you thinkin? :scrutinize:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 4 2010, 07:39 PM~16514953
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Feb 4 2010, 10:43 AM~16511103
> *Ive been waiting a long to add to this Post with my own 63... and today is the day! I finally got my 63! And Its a 63 Rag at the too! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

MY NEW PROJECT I PICKED UP 4'Gz :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 4 2010, 09:23 PM~16516749
> *MY NEW PROJECT I PICKED UP 4'Gz :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2010, 10:24 PM~16516766
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U STEEL GOT THE CAPRICE 4 SALE???????? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 4 2010, 09:24 PM~16516780
> *U STEEL GOT THE CAPRICE 4 SALE???????? :biggrin:
> *


yup still here :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2010, 10:27 PM~16516826
> *yup still here :biggrin:
> *


PM ME A PRICE OR IF YOU WANT A BIDBODY :wow: 95 LT1 TV D'z :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 4 2010, 08:12 PM~16514737
> *what are you thinkin? :scrutinize:
> *


X2 HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16514953
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


A LOWROD HUH :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 01:48 PM~16523234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 01:48 PM~16523234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 02:12 PM~16523481
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 08:48 PM~16523234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post some pix of the roof


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 5 2010, 03:51 PM~16524275
> *Post some pix of the roof
> *


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

the cove matches the steering wheel the roof n the dash


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Nov 9 2008, 08:29 PM~12107255
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pics dont do this car justice... need to see this in person to appreciate this car... Bad ass car Eddie..


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

T
T
T'


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 09:48 PM~16523234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

bad ass sixfoes...


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com1002.JPG

http//www.layitlow.com1002.JPG

http://www.layitlow.com009.JPG

http://www.layitlow.com 036.JPG
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002a/001 (4).JPG
Sherman (Wild Bild) and his 63 Impala
Stylistics L.A. Car Club


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fathertime_@Feb 6 2010, 06:39 PM~16534011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 63 Homie


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 01:48 PM~16523234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for 63s with aircraft setups


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:13 PM~16511328
> *Nice,Congrats,what you pick it up for?
> Got any more pics?
> *



I got it for 15k. The dude that sold it wanted 21k, but I broke him down because of minor issues with the car. I attached more pics. Let me know what you think.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Feb 7 2010, 01:24 AM~16537645
> *I got it for 15k. The dude that sold it wanted 21k, but I broke him down because of minor issues with the car. I attached more pics. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...



good color too :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 7 2010, 05:03 AM~16537793
> *good color too :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like you got a hell of a deal


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 7 2010, 02:03 AM~16537793
> *good color too :thumbsup:
> *


i like the white on white


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fathertime_@Feb 6 2010, 05:39 PM~16534011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gangsta!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Feb 7 2010, 01:24 AM~16537645
> *I got it for 15k. The dude that sold it wanted 21k, but I broke him down because of minor issues with the car. I attached more pics. Let me know what you think.
> *


you robbed the guy! 

good work. :biggrin:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 10:39 PM~16542677
> *you robbed the guy!
> 
> good work.  :biggrin:
> *



Lol! The guy was like In a rush to get rid of it. He lost his job and was looking for any sort of income I guess. Whatever the case I got really realy really luck on this find. Btw I found the for sale ad for this car on Hemmings.com. I never thought I would find a reasonable priced car on there.


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 6 2010, 09:23 PM~16534739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this 63 :thumbsup: mines coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:37 PM~16538804
> *Looks like you got a hell of a deal
> *


I got a really awesome deal bro! I'm so thankful I found this ride. I've been wanting a 63 vert for so long and I thought I was going to have to spend at least 30k to get one. But man I'm so thankful!!!!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 7 2010, 09:33 PM~16544910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 7 2010, 09:33 PM~16544910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn I like this one :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 7 2010, 10:33 PM~16544910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheels close ups please :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 6 2010, 07:23 PM~16534739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 8 2010, 01:47 AM~16545087
> *THANKS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



very Nice! I likesssssss! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 7 2010, 10:47 PM~16545087
> *THANKS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 5 2010, 09:51 PM~16527906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fathertime_@Feb 6 2010, 05:39 PM~16534011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 6 2010, 07:23 PM~16534739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Feb 7 2010, 01:24 AM~16537645
> *I got it for 15k. The dude that sold it wanted 21k, but I broke him down because of minor issues with the car. I attached more pics. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal homie!! Looks solid


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 8 2010, 01:44 PM~16548752
> *Good deal homie!! Looks solid
> *



Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 5 2010, 08:51 PM~16527906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass car! I got a poster of it up in my garage


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 7 2010, 09:33 PM~16544910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16545087
> *THANKS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


  GET YOUR SHINE ON


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

*FOR THE 63'S*


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2010, 09:29 PM~16554704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.anymore pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 04:29 AM~16554704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happend to the stroke-spring position???


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 10 2010, 02:21 PM~16573437
> *What happend to the stroke-spring position???
> *


not enough coil???


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2010, 09:29 PM~16554704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2010, 11:29 PM~16554704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


passenger side spring is about to lose the cylinder hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 10 2010, 09:00 PM~16577872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 *Bigger picture please* :twak:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Resize Them


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 10 2010, 10:00 PM~16577872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



1 day I hope mine looks as good as that. :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Feb 10 2010, 11:27 PM~16578211
> * Bigger picture please :twak:
> *


Why? I like to show the details. My computer loads them in like 2 seconds for the WHOLE PAGE, but I have a MAC...........   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

LINDSAY'S FINEST


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 10 2010, 09:52 PM~16578470
> *Why? I like to show the details. My computer loads them in like 2 seconds for the WHOLE PAGE, but I have a MAC...........     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x63 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Feb 10 2010, 11:05 PM~16578651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Paint Job Homie :biggrin:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 10 2010, 09:52 PM~16578470
> *Why? I like to show the details. My computer loads them in like 2 seconds for the WHOLE PAGE, but I have a MAC...........     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 
:420: 
:uh:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

My 63 SS


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 04:29 AM~16554704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong stroke position???


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Feb 10 2010, 11:17 PM~16579506
> *My 63 SS
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!! was this a frame of resto??? i think i saw a frame the same color!! CopperNine i think?? :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Feb 11 2010, 12:17 AM~16579506
> *My 63 SS
> 
> 
> *


Closer pics of the women,plz. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 11 2010, 06:15 AM~16580768
> *Wrong stroke position???
> *


Top crossbar on A-arm was broke when I got the car :happysad:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2010, 01:50 PM~16584168
> *Top crossbar on A-arm was broke when I got the car :happysad:
> *


did you buy a new one or is that your one when you got it? :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 11 2010, 01:54 PM~16584209
> *did you buy a new one or is that your one when you got it?  :0  :0
> *


The car never left my garage after I purchased it until I sold it to Sweden.
I never knew what the problem was until later looking at pictures(after I sold it)
Like this one....notice driver side a-arm


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2010, 02:10 PM~16584373
> *The car never left my garage after I purchased it until I sold it to Sweden.
> I never knew what the problem was until later looking at pictures(after I sold it)
> Like this one....notice driver side a-arm
> ...


i meant is the green one an old car of yours or did you paint it white? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 11 2010, 02:13 PM~16584398
> *i meant is the green one an old car of yours or did you paint it white? :biggrin:
> *


It was only mine for about a month
I bought it just to resell it
It is "Thugg Passion"....this car...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2010, 02:16 PM~16584430
> *It was only mine for about a month
> I bought it just to resell it
> It is "Thugg Passion"....this car...
> ...


i like this one


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:19 PM~16596179
> *TO
> THE
> TOP
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Sep 18 2005, 02:24 PM~3838039
> *a few more 63's i found from the same show..most of these rides are from the toronto and niagara falls/buffalo area.  alot a sweet rides.[attachmentid=280480]63 setup prowler orange.[attachmentid=280482][attachmentid=280483][attachmentid=280485][attachmentid=280487]wow[attachmentid=280490]wow again[attachmentid=280494]paint job of the above car
> *


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

whats up i got a homeboy looking to buy a 63 he has cash in hand looking to buy a clean done up car with juice and he looking to spend around 20 grand for the right car please dont waste or time with project cars looking for fully done and ready to ride 63 pm if you have a car in mind


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

My Webpagehttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-IMPALA-RUNS-GOOD_W0QQitemZ290401474728QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item439d46d8a8

found this one on ebay.didnt see any gold.maybe its in the trunk?


----------



## hodaddy (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

got a question for the fellow 63'rs - anyone know if upgrading the rear brakes to discs will allow for skirts to clear with wires? 

i heard that it shortens the rear end enough to do so. anyone know for sure? of course i can just shorten the axle, but why not kill two birds with one stone?

thanks, dudes.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 14 2010, 08:21 PM~16612470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is 1 Bad Ass 63 Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

heres mine. :biggrin: 

























































































[/quote]


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Feb 14 2010, 04:30 PM~16611246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason i really like this one


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> heres mine. :biggrin:


[/quote]
i like the roof pattern :thumbsup:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 10:52 PM~12565735
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

i like the roof pattern :thumbsup:
[/quote]
THANKS.. MY BOY JAVI DID THE PAINT AND BODY WORK


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> i like the roof pattern :thumbsup:


THANKS.. MY BOY JAVI DID THE PAINT AND BODY WORK
[/quote]


what happened to the 64


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> THANKS.. MY BOY JAVI DID THE PAINT AND BODY WORK


what happened to the 64
[/quote]
:biggrin: it was more like a stepping stone to get to the 63... i traded it for the 63.. it should be in the street in a couple of months.. or less.. juiced up and all


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 14 2010, 07:47 PM~16612691
> *This is 1 Bad Ass 63 Homie! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks....


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> heres mine. :biggrin:


[/quote]


really nice ride homie... how many inches are the uppers extended?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

really nice ride homie... how many inches are the uppers extended? 
[/quote]
thanks.. 1.5


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> really nice ride homie... how many inches are the uppers extended?


thanks.. 1.5 
[/quote]


And did you take the shims out? 

I got 3 and 4 on the passenger side... and 3 and 2 on the drivers side...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 15 2010, 08:16 PM~16617958
> *Thanks....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
I thought I found my new wallpaper but it was too blurry.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:16 AM~16617501
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Firme. :biggrin: What is the Paint color homie?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> i like the roof pattern :thumbsup:


THANKS.. MY BOY JAVI DID THE PAINT AND BODY WORK
[/quote]
im lookin for someone to do some patterns on my '63.weres he located?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> heres mine. :biggrin:


[/quote]
nice!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:16 AM~16617958
> *Thanks....
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!!


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

[




































  :biggrin: :biggrin: mi 63 loco!!!


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

1IMG_0033.jpg 
1SANY0401.JPG 
IMG_0021.jpg    super show LRM


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 13 2006, 02:51 AM~5231968
> *
> *


Sick pic


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 17 2010, 09:07 AM~16637173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as a whistle


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any got front bumper guard 4sale? also what size are the front headlights? 7"?


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* where did you get that rear view mirror *


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 18 2010, 07:51 PM~16655473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea thats badass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2010, 01:16 AM~16658187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Can't wait to see this one up close and personal @ the @ Annual Back Bumper Bash..... Hope it's there!*


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 18 2010, 11:57 PM~16658532
> * Can't wait to see this one up close and personal @ the @ Annual Back Bumper Bash..... Hope it's there!
> *



Is the interior factory type Green? :0


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 19 2010, 01:05 PM~16661578
> *Is the interior factory type Green?  :0
> *


Yes, it's a cars one kit. It was special made for the 2 door as they only made green for the 4 door models. They had to make the door panels, rear sides and rear armrests in the green material. I actually found a brighter green close to the shimiron green that is on the car that I may be doing the interior in next winter. It will still be in the OG pattern too.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:49 AM~16657921
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i fucken love your tre'


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2010, 12:46 PM~16662536
> *i fucken love your tre'
> *


x63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the props


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn roy now i wanna see er'thing :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520+Feb 18 2010, 07:51 PM~16655473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 19 2010, 04:08 PM~16664064
> *CUSTOM MADE!
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


Nice Rides period,very nicely detailed


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

today im gonna start doing the setup in my car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Make sure to post pics :thumbsup:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 19 2010, 05:19 PM~16664951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice ride,almost looks like a hardtop version of mine :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST C.C.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 19 2010, 06:01 PM~16665388
> *FAMILY FIRST C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Your Rag is Bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by diggs1870_@Sep 21 2005, 09:32 AM~3856733
> *
> *


CLEAN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WAITING FOR A SUNNY DAY


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Feb 11 2010, 08:58 AM~16581662
> *Very nice!! was this a frame of resto??? i think i saw a frame the same color!! CopperNine i think?? :biggrin:
> *


Yes, the frame is fully wrapped. Ground up car.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 19 2010, 06:19 PM~16664951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is a Firme Ass 63 Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 03:18 PM~16663649
> *Thanks for the props
> 
> 
> ...


all about the details :thumbsup:
sweeet


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Drew
Can't wait to see your next ride homie


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 19 2010, 05:01 PM~16665388
> *FAMILY FIRST C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2010, 11:46 AM~16662014
> *Yes, it's a cars one kit. It was special made for the 2 door as they only made green for the 4 door models. They had to make the door panels, rear sides and rear armrests in the green material. I actually found a brighter green close to the shimiron green that is on the car that I may be doing the interior in next winter. It will still be in the OG pattern too.
> *


That's what I tought... I was looking for an OG sport coupe 62 impala green int and all I could find was the seat upholstery in that color...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

doesn't estilo have that silver and purple 63 ht too? :wow: 

that green one is clean - i freakin' love that hard top though.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> FAMILY FIRST
> CLEAN 63 RAG :0


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> > FAMILY FIRST
> > CLEAN 63 RAG :0
> 
> 
> THAMKS JEFF :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> FAMILY FIRST C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> > FAMILY FIRST C.C.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 20 2010, 11:23 AM~16670257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color, what is it?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 20 2010, 10:48 AM~16670424
> *love that color, what is it?
> *


Looks like stock 1963 Silver Blue


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 20 2010, 11:16 AM~16670221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad as fuck.. my dream ride right there, color and everything    :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 20 2010, 11:16 AM~16670221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Family First in da house.... :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

another Family First car... :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres mine lookin good with the 2 kids seats in the back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Feb 20 2010, 10:44 AM~16670037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Feb 20 2010, 10:44 AM~16670037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes y'all :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 20 2010, 10:48 AM~16670424
> *love that color, what is it?
> *


Its actually off of a volvo car color I liked it because it has a lil pearl to it :biggrin:


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 20 2010, 04:56 PM~16672717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is the other two drop 63s for FAMILY FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 20 2010, 05:55 PM~16672713
> *Its actually off of a volvo car color I liked it because it has a lil pearl to it :biggrin:
> *


nice, do you know the color?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 20 2010, 06:56 PM~16672717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag+Feb 19 2010, 05:01 PM~16665388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: FAMILY . FIRST C.C :h5:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 20 2010, 06:09 PM~16672813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like we're all sporting Riverside Red :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 20 2010, 04:56 PM~16672717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That mofo is clean as fuck


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:44 PM~16668240
> *Thanks Drew
> Can't wait to see your next ride homie
> *


cheers bro, not sure if i want to do one or buy one done, i dont subscribe to the "built not bought" phrase

theres a couple out there i love but you never know 

any leads appreciated :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 20 2010, 06:09 PM~16672813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Family First C.C Sacramento ca.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 19 2010, 06:01 PM~16665388
> *FAMILY FIRST C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic! anymore pics of the kandy red ht?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

a few from the show this weekend


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

The homie DANNY


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

MY TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 24 2010, 01:58 PM~16712533
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 22 2010, 05:57 PM~16692354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 22 2010, 12:08 PM~16688750
> *a few from the show this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


not normally a big fan of the hardtop but thats beautiful bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

pics of my nos door edge gaurds  then on my 63  :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by losdelfonics6363_@Feb 25 2010, 11:09 PM~16730445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:biggrin: looks like mine, 

Still has more to go but its gettin there!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

good pic


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Got my car done...started friday finished it monday, kept on running into little shit like always :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by losdelfonics6363_@Feb 26 2010, 08:09 AM~16730445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Came out nice, clean trey!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 08:28 PM~16737971
> *Came out nice, clean trey!
> *


X63


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*EL AMO / PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 28 2010, 03:42 PM~16751328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALWAYS LIKE THIS 63 :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 28 2010, 03:30 PM~16751230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

MY 6T3 ALL MOST DONE.....


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

MY POOR MAN SHOP WERE I BUILD IT....


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 20 2010, 03:33 PM~16671713
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for some clean ass 63's :wow:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 2 2010, 11:44 AM~16772093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 26 2010, 02:12 AM~16730960
> *good pic
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 2 2010, 11:45 AM~16772106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's coming out sick bro,reminds me of a yellow Deuce I use to own....
Can't go wrong with Yellow :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:17 PM~16774375
> *That's coming out sick bro,reminds me of a yellow Deuce I use to own....
> Can't go wrong with Yellow :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO ...I LOVE THAT 62


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Threw the skirts back on...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 2 2010, 12:44 PM~16772093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that grille looks nice on there


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 2 2010, 09:08 PM~16777939
> *Damn that grille looks nice on there
> *


THANKS TO YOU BRO YOU THE MAN


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 2 2010, 08:58 PM~16777747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the color


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT for the 63


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2010, 06:51 PM~16775933
> *Threw the skirts back on...
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love ss


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 3 2010, 03:11 PM~16786065
> *gotta love ss
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 3 2010, 03:11 PM~16786065
> *gotta love ss
> *


Wish i had an ss :happysad:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> HERE'S MY MOTIVATION :biggrin:


[/quote]
uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

uffin:
[/quote]
Cracker's 6Trey definately snapping necks and hurting feelings.....and this was before the makeover :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> uffin:


Cracker's 6Trey definately snapping necks and hurting feelings.....and this was before the makeover :0
[/quote]
Here is the makeover....Big Ups cracker :thumbsup:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=321713


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 3 2010, 04:14 PM~16786540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you got a rag so its all good :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

uffin:
[/quote]
thanks homie


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> uffin:


Cracker's 6Trey definately snapping necks and hurting feelings.....and this was before the makeover :0
[/quote]
:biggrin: thanks holmes she will be in phoenix this weekend with a few more upgrades


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 04:26 PM~16786649
> *Wish i had an ss  :happysad:
> *


Trade u my SS for ur rag :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 3 2010, 04:50 PM~16786872
> *i got me an ss
> well you got a rag so its all good :biggrin:
> *


any 63 is badass in my opinion SS or Impala  :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 3 2010, 06:40 PM~16788563
> *any 63 is badass in my opinion SS or Impala    :biggrin:
> *


I agree.  I remember years ago, most people were into the Super Sports. Once Japan got into it, they wanted the Impalas. It seems like the SS and Impala are more equal nowadays. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ganeone_@Jan 26 2010, 12:22 AM~16412927
> *i need those damn chrome bumber guard plugs
> *


DID YOU FIND THE BILLET NIPPLES 

MY FELLOW MEMBER SELLS THEM MRFIFTY7


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

heres mine coming together for now after this one i will start


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 04:35 PM~16785294
> *TTT  for the 63
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:   :worship: :worship: :worship: 


so beautiful it just brings :tears: to my eyes..


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 22 2009, 01:22 PM~15744883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO THE HELL IS THAT DUDE LEANIN ON YOU CAR hno: :dunno:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 3 2010, 09:42 PM~16789272
> *WHO THE HELL IS THAT DUDE LEANIN ON YOU CAR  hno:  :dunno:
> *


 DAMN IT BRANDON


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 3 2010, 08:42 PM~16789272
> *WHO THE HELL IS THAT DUDE LEANIN ON YOU CAR  hno:  :dunno:
> *



:twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Nov 11 2009, 01:11 PM~15633905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS BAD ASS ID ROCK THAT SHIT


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 3 2010, 07:46 PM~16789334
> *:0
> THATS BAD ASS  ID ROCK THAT SHIT
> *



Like your Nova


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 3 2010, 07:49 PM~16788657
> *I agree.    I remember years ago, most people were into the Super Sports.  Once Japan got into it, they wanted the Impalas.  It seems like the SS and Impala are more equal nowadays.  :0  :biggrin:
> *



i agree, i just sold my 63 rag SS and dont think its as good or better than an Impala.
I actually prefer the Impala a bit more if it was a rag, the bench is where its at  

Im gonna be in the market for another soon so any good leads much appreciated. Anything considered


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

double post because i love it so :biggrin: 

anyone know if this is for sale? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 3 2010, 07:40 PM~16788563
> *any 63 is badass in my opinion SS or Impala    :biggrin:
> *


x2
im an ss person myself,but i like impalas too


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 3 2010, 08:16 PM~16788940
> *DID YOU FIND THE BILLET NIPPLES
> 
> MY FELLOW MEMBER  SELLS THEM    MRFIFTY7
> *


how much


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16789512
> *double post because i love it so  :biggrin:
> 
> anyone know if this is for sale? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


Don't we all wish :wow:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Mar 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16789072
> *heres mine coming together for now after this one i will start
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

THE HOMIE TWOTONZ SHOOT THIS ONE


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63+Mar 4 2010, 09:06 AM~16794826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

RABBITS CAFE 63


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

CAPTAIN CEROTE S TRAY


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice one

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=38091954


----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1625128163.html

:wow:


----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 4 2010, 04:52 PM~16797501
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1625128163.html
> 
> :wow:
> *


Little fella wants $60k just in case you missed it. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 4 2010, 04:06 PM~16797614
> *Little fella wants $60k just in case you missed it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 2 2010, 11:45 AM~16772106
> *
> 
> 
> ...










this is my first 63 impala that i build and also my first air craft set up me and my homei put together not bad for a north east homei thanks to all the fellas on here with all positive props


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 5 2010, 10:05 AM~16804945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE HOMIE.....REAL NICE....... :biggrin:


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

my 63 really dirty but you get the idea. let me know what yall think still got a lot more to do.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calicruising_@Mar 5 2010, 10:36 AM~16805207
> *my 63 really dirty but you get the idea. let me know what yall think still got a lot more to do.
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :cheesy:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

This one look like my 63


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Has someone pix for me of this section sandblaste?????
Witout bumper only bar metal in good and bad shape please


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 5 2010, 10:05 AM~16804945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 5 2010, 12:45 PM~16806088
> *real nice  :thumbsup:
> *


X63 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 01:18 PM~16806305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
nice pics!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 01:18 PM~16806305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 4 2008, 11:22 PM~12340534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 5 2010, 12:37 PM~16806045
> *Has someone pix for me of this section sandblaste?????
> Witout bumper only bar metal in good and bad shape please
> 
> ...



here you go hope this helps mine was cracked before if your going to fix it no bondo will break do it right the first time. sweet car they look the same. got more pics before i just got to look for them.


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

my trey


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calicruising_@Mar 5 2010, 06:52 PM~16808739
> *here you go hope this helps mine was cracked before if your going to fix it no bondo will break do it right the first time. sweet car they look the same. got more pics before i just got to look for them.
> 
> 
> ...


x2 mine are cracked a lil


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Mar 5 2010, 07:41 PM~16809056
> *my trey
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Mar 5 2010, 07:41 PM~16809056
> *my trey
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats my favorite color...got the felix plate on it too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Mar 5 2010, 07:41 PM~16809056
> *my trey
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats my favorite color...got the felix plate on it too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Mar 5 2010, 06:41 PM~16809056
> *my trey
> 
> 
> ...


More pics :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 5 2010, 09:45 PM~16810049
> *More pics  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=449926&st=0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 5 2010, 10:04 PM~16810233
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=449926&st=0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:08 PM~16810252
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine ten years ago can't find any good pic's of it just this one


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Mar 5 2010, 10:51 PM~16810666
> *Mine ten years ago can't find any good pic's of it just this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16789512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 08:42 AM~16812768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Me and my lil nephew cleaned up mine today...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calicruising_@Mar 6 2010, 01:52 AM~16808739
> *here you go hope this helps mine was cracked before if your going to fix it no bondo will break do it right the first time. sweet car they look the same. got more pics before i just got to look for them.
> 
> 
> ...


Any moor pix????

A bit closer please


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

You gotta did out the factory seam sealer in those corners and put all new seam sealer there! That will work out good for ya without the use of body filler/bondo!


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

Oops i meant Dig out the factory seam sealer.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GM LOWS_@Mar 6 2010, 07:02 PM~16815548
> *Oops i meant Dig out the factory seam sealer.
> *


that makes more sense


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 09:42 AM~16812768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean!!!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Mar 6 2010, 08:16 PM~16816107
> *very clean!!!
> *


x2 gotta love black '63s


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 6 2010, 08:50 PM~16816395
> *x2 gotta love black '63s
> *


X3 black looks sick on any car but is also one of the hardest colors too take care of everything shows up on that color, but when new and wet they look real good


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 09:10 PM~16816582
> *X3 black looks sick on any car but is also one of the hardest colors too take care of everything shows up on that color, but when new and wet they look real good
> *


i think black on '63s look the best
yea you gotta keep buffing it.thats why im not painting my cars black


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 6 2010, 09:35 PM~16816773
> *i think black on '63s look the best
> yea you gotta keep buffing it.thats why im not painting my cars black
> *


I dont know i think Laurel green looks the best on 63s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 09:37 PM~16816789
> *I dont know i think Laurel green looks the best on 63s :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:

:nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think a ragtop looks best on a 63 :happysad:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Mar 6 2010, 09:57 PM~16816964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 09:56 PM~16816951
> *I think a ragtop looks best on a 63 :happysad:
> *


i agree :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

my first impala mid 90's


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 09:58 PM~16816972
> *:worship:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 6 2010, 10:08 PM~16817065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn mid 90's :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 09:18 PM~16806305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic! 
Trey looks good too!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 6 2010, 10:22 PM~16817163
> *Bad ass pic!
> Trey looks good too!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-AIRCR...=item4a9f257462 TWO PUMP PESCO SET UP HELLA DEAL


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 7 2010, 07:52 AM~16818959
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-AIRCR...=item4a9f257462            TWO PUMP PESCO SET UP HELLA DEAL
> *


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 09:56 PM~16816951
> *I think a ragtop looks best on a 63 :happysad:
> *


x63 but hardtops are still nice too


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

1963 CHEVROLET IMPALA GRILLE GUARD CHROME BUMPERS - PR.







http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-CHEVRO...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16809250
> *damn thats my favorite color...got the felix plate on it too :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks pimpin! just tryin to keep up with everybody!


63's TTT


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 7 2010, 07:56 AM~16818983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.SICK_T_3_@Mar 7 2010, 08:46 PM~16823556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16806045
> *Has someone pix for me of this section sandblaste?????
> Witout bumper only bar metal in good and bad shape please
> 
> ...


Anyone can help me???


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 7 2010, 09:53 PM~16824357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 7 2010, 09:53 PM~16824357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 7 2010, 11:53 PM~16824357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my fav. 63s out there!


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 7 2010, 09:26 PM~16824082
> *:thumbsup:
> *



gracias bro


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 7 2010, 09:53 PM~16824357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 01:18 PM~16806305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good mr roy :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 9 2010, 05:55 PM~16842604
> *car looks good mr roy  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you sir
She's getting there.....one part at a time :happysad:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Single Pump...stock trailing arms...hittin bumper at 70"+ in 3-4 licks!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16843575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah boyee
been following your topic on it
the details is fkkkn beautiful man
nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 PM~16844971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16843575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:
My new favorite 63 HT


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 10 2010, 02:13 AM~16843523
> *Single Pump...stock trailing arms...hittin bumper at 70"+ in 3-4 licks!
> 
> 
> ...


Post mooooore pix :0 :0 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 9 2010, 07:13 PM~16843523
> *Single Pump...stock trailing arms...hittin bumper at 70"+ in 3-4 licks!
> 
> 
> ...


kickass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 10 2010, 03:17 AM~16843575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 10 2010, 02:09 PM~16851523
> *kickass!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Mar 11 2010, 11:56 PM~16867233
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that front end is shiny cant wait till mine is as shiny as that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Snow White :biggrin: :biggrin: 







g]


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT  




> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 9 2010, 07:03 AM~16836875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 12 2010, 12:08 AM~16867336
> *Snow White :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 20 2010, 05:56 PM~16672717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

for sale 2.500 or best offer just built with nos part,s :thumbsupesco aircraft set up


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Mar 8 2010, 02:50 PM~16829573
> *One of my fav. 63s out there!
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 8 2010, 02:03 AM~16825766
> *how much shipped?  :biggrin:
> *


i would sell all of my other hot wheels before i sold this one. but thanks for the offer :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 13 2010, 08:11 PM~16883234
> *i would sell all of my other hot wheels before i sold this one. but thanks for the offer :biggrin:
> *


hahaha thought as much :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

MY FIRST CAR SHOW IN 4 YEARS WON BEST IN CLASS


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 14 2010, 06:53 AM~16884346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Car looks real good!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16884346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Holy chit that came out really nice bro


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16884346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats smooth, more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

PIC ARE COMMING OUT SMALL F#@#&*#K


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16884346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16884346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMEIS


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 14 2010, 02:15 PM~16887818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 14 2010, 01:15 PM~16887818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT,S A BAD ASS 63 .PAINT JOB A LONE COST MORE THAN SOME OF THESE RIDES IN HERE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 28 2010, 02:42 PM~16751328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 14 2010, 08:50 PM~16890940
> *NOW THAT,S A BAD ASS 63 .PAINT JOB A LONE COST MORE THAN SOME OF THESE RIDES IN HERE
> :thumbsup:
> *


my lil girl and a box of crayons :biggrin: thanks Rag Top Rob


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 14 2010, 02:15 PM~16887818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Mar 14 2010, 11:35 PM~16892823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS IS BADASS. LOVE A TRE ON THREE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

freeway ridin'!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Dont laugh at me, I know nothing about Impalas :happysad: 

One of my friend is looking to replace the front windshield of his 1963 Impala, he found a 4 door donor car that he has been getting parts off of and wasnt sure if the front windshield would fit. School me so I can pass the info on. Thanks for the help. :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 15 2010, 02:11 PM~16896930
> *Dont laugh at me, I know nothing about Impalas  :happysad:
> 
> One of my friend is looking to replace the front windshield of his 1963 Impala, he found a 4 door donor car that he has been getting parts off of and wasnt sure if the front windshield would fit. School me so I can pass the info on. Thanks for the help. :thumbsup:
> *


no, it won't work. 2dr and 4dr windshields are different.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 14 2010, 09:13 PM~16891973
> *my lil girl and a box of crayons :biggrin: thanks Rag Top Rob
> *


CAN YOU PAY ME NOW JUST KIDDING
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16843575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 1 clean imp


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16789512
> *double post because i love it so  :biggrin:
> 
> anyone know if this is for sale? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

took some photos of mine before it went off to its new owner

reasons why i love 63s


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 9 2010, 07:13 PM~16843523
> *Single Pump...stock trailing arms...hittin bumper at 70"+ in 3-4 licks!
> 
> 
> ...


this car is BAD seen it at westside picnic last year!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 15 2010, 08:40 AM~16894621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic looks good rollin


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Mar 14 2010, 11:35 PM~16892823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Mar 14 2010, 11:35 PM~16892823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 15 2010, 08:40 AM~16894621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rideing Clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 01:22 PM~16918024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 10 2010, 02:36 PM~16850788
> *Post mooooore pix :0  :0  :0
> *


Here's some more pics...you can see the complete buildup on our website: hitemuphydraulics.com


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 15 2010, 07:40 AM~16894621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

hey guys got a 63 up for sale in GA if anyone is interested pm me


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 19 2010, 03:15 PM~16939206
> *Here's some more pics...you can see the complete buildup on our website: hitemuphydraulics.com
> 
> 
> ...


    thats a beautiful SS!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Mar 20 2010, 07:24 PM~16948025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

13"s and skirts going on next week...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

awesome color


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 21 2010, 12:28 AM~16950378
> *13"s and skirts going on next week...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 19 2010, 04:15 PM~16939206
> *Here's some more pics...you can see the complete buildup on our website: hitemuphydraulics.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:wow: NICE!!!!


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 01:22 PM~16918024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 21 2010, 12:28 AM~16950378
> *13"s and skirts going on next week...
> 
> 
> ...



Are Those OG Seat covers???


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 19 2010, 03:15 PM~16939206
> *Here's some more pics...you can see the complete buildup on our website: hitemuphydraulics.com
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

is there a page for chop top 63 impalas. hno:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 25 2010, 09:34 PM~17004032
> *is there a page for chop top  63 impalas.  hno:
> *


who would do such a thing :wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Mar 25 2010, 11:35 PM~17004644
> *who would do such a thing :wow:
> *


 :wave: <----


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17013486
> *:wave:  <----
> *


C'mon Lando
Not after all that hard work :happysad: 
But you are in AZ


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

MY FIRST TRE ...HOPEFULLY NOT MY LAS...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 21 2010, 12:30 AM~16950401
> *awesome color
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

ME AND MY BRO HANGIN OUT ON HOOD RD....2 HOMIES 2 TRES 1 CITY


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 08:18 PM~17019487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:
Is that in P-Town?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 07:19 PM~17019496
> *:wow:
> Is that in P-Town?
> *


yes zir


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 08:29 PM~17019544
> *yes zir
> *


Nice ass Trey bro :thumbsup:
Are those rims Teal?
I use to have some exactly like that in the Springs :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 07:31 PM~17019556
> *Nice ass Trey bro :thumbsup:
> Are those rims Teal?
> I use to have some exactly like that in the Springs :biggrin:
> *


na candi green u got a badass tre 2 much props :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 08:34 PM~17019581
> *na candi green u got a badass tre 2 much props :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dog
I'm Roy btw nice to meet you
I'll see you down in P-Town this year


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 07:36 PM~17019594
> *Thanks dog
> I'm Roy btw nice to meet you
> I'll see you down in P-Town this year
> *


ku im manuel u wuldnt by any chance have any xtra chrome pieces wuld u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17019631
> *ku im manuel u wuldnt by any chance have any xtra chrome pieces wuld u
> *


I just about sold all my extra 63 stuff :happysad: 
What you need?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 07:50 PM~17019713
> *I just about sold all my extra 63 stuff :happysad:
> What you need?
> *


mainly jus the front chrome hoodlip moulding and chrome on the front of the fenders


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 27 2010, 12:46 PM~17017269
> *ME AND MY BRO HANGIN OUT ON HOOD RD....2 HOMIES 2 TRES 1 CITY
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hi my name is andrew and i am addicted to 63 impalas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17020079
> *hi my name is andrew and i am addicted to 63 impalas
> *


(group voice) Hi Andrew


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 08:59 PM~17019777
> *mainly jus the front chrome hoodlip moulding and chrome on the front of the fenders
> *


No I don't have those peices,but I will keep you in mind
I come across alot of chit


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 27 2010, 08:38 PM~17020079
> *hi my name is andrew and i am addicted to 63 impalas
> *


what up me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:45 PM~17020138
> *No I don't have those peices,but I will keep you in mind
> I come across alot of chit
> *


ku ku


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 08:59 PM~17020250
> *what up me 2 :biggrin:
> *


me 63.i mean 3 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 09:29 PM~17020495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn u got 2 tre's they both clean :h5:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 19 2010, 03:15 PM~16939206
> *Here's some more pics...you can see the complete buildup on our website: hitemuphydraulics.com
> 
> 
> ...


u changed out the banana bar for a y-bar? im assuming....so why you still have the panhard bar there....im tired of my rear shiftin and tryin to decide which step is betta ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Mar 27 2010, 11:39 PM~17021389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

63's ttt


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Mar 28 2010, 10:53 AM~17023574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u take the skirts off?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

one of the baddest 63s ever


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 28 2010, 03:53 PM~17025449
> *one of the baddest 63s ever
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the day I walked to 7 11 and bought this mag along with a slurpee. :cheesy: I must have stared at the layout of Black Cherry for hours.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 28 2010, 04:53 PM~17025449
> *one of the baddest 63s ever
> 
> 
> ...


Bootyfull :wow:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 09:29 PM~17020495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i was gonna do.add purple inserts :biggrin:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Mar 20 2010, 07:24 PM~16948025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice... love the color


----------



## latincruiser (May 30, 2007)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Mar 27 2010, 08:31 PM~17020023
> *SICK!!!!!
> *


thanks homie ....but this only the beginin both rides gettin upgrades for the summer


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:biggrin: 
*Clean,*


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 29 2010, 03:04 AM~17030812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukin clean :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 20 2010, 11:28 PM~16950378
> *13"s and skirts going on next week...
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE AND YOU RUNNIN ZAPCO PRICELESS :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 28 2010, 03:53 PM~17025449
> *one of the baddest 63s ever
> 
> 
> ...


*first i saw this 3 was at the sports arena in LA at the super show....this mutha was clean as fuck - i looked at this ride for about an hour. PRICELESS* :cheesy:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 29 2010, 03:04 AM~17030812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so simple but still bad ass


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Mar 30 2010, 08:55 PM~17051103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 the 916 was look'n good in the 619 :biggrin:
really nice pic


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 30 2010, 02:22 PM~17046369
> *THAT CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE AND YOU RUNNIN ZAPCO PRICELESS :biggrin:
> *


That's right homie...Zapco for that quality sound....Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Mar 25 2010, 06:21 AM~16995426
> *Are Those OG Seat covers???
> *


I have no fuckin idea homie my shit got done at Craps Inc in whittier.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Mar 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17051103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: BEAUTIFUL.. LOVE THAT PATTERN ON THE BOTTOM :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Mar 30 2010, 08:55 PM~17051103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

HERE IS MY TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone got pics of ICE-COLD from INDIVIDUALS ? thanks for the help.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 31 2010, 07:11 AM~17053262
> *:0  :wow: BEAUTIFUL.. LOVE THAT PATTERN ON THE BOTTOM :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

wait till you see the new & improved version :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 26 2010, 11:08 PM~17013712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i picked up some of those 63 items... ROy is a good person to deal with...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Update pic on my 63 imp .. 
My 63 impala got put on the back burner for a little cause i have no room at my new house to work on her anymore.
plus since i got back my 1&only - ROady i want to finish her up the cause she dont need much and than back to the my 63 impala ... 110% :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 31 2010, 06:16 PM~17058668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Mar 31 2010, 07:21 PM~17059284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep pushing dog,you don't need no roof in AZ,just a mist system :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

is there a topic on this ride on LIL?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...viewitem=#v4-36


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16992238
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 11:53 PM~17089518
> *Thank you sir,I try to be honest and reasonable,and I'll tell everyone you said what up on the 24th
> we are gonna have one hell of a time at the park
> 
> ...


happy late easter t all...

i gt my wife with a spray bottle as my personal mist system


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

about have picks of a baby blue tre? :x:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 4 2010, 05:31 PM~17095321
> *is there a topic on this ride on LIL?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...viewitem=#v4-36
> *


yeah dude wanted like 50k for it


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:0


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: TTT


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Apr 6 2010, 11:07 AM~17111991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OMG MORE PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Apr 6 2010, 09:07 AM~17111991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

damn nice treys homies


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Apr 6 2010, 10:07 AM~17111991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> bad ass car trunk pics please


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> > bad ass car trunk pics please
> 
> 
> I DONT HAVE ANY PICS OF THE TRUNK BUT ITS GETTING REDONE DUE TO A MINOR ACCIDENT :0


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 6 2010, 06:31 PM~17116290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE U GO SIN CITY THATS WAT THE GT IS TALKING ABOUT


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Apr 6 2010, 10:07 AM~17111991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 6 2010, 06:31 PM~17116287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass. where did you get the rug. i need one in blue


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 6 2010, 05:31 PM~17116290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn looks sick


----------



## antbo (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

In the works uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 6 2010, 07:57 PM~17117329
> *badass. where did you get the rug. i need one in blue
> *


thanks the rug i got at home depot


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> > bad ass car trunk pics please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17118105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:   :wow:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

x2


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15892763
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I love the patterns on this tre! any more pics of this car? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

MY TRE ..STILL NEEDS ALOT OF LOVE BUT SHE GETTIN THERE...


























LOWLYFE CC killen chapter


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 7 2010, 06:14 PM~17126964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17118105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECTION


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 14 2010, 06:48 PM~16889586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN TRE HOMIE....DIGGIN THE YELLOW ...HERES MINE...I WENT WITH THE ALL BLACK OG GUTS BUT THAT YELOOW & WHITE SETS IT OFF BIG TYME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 14 2010, 06:48 PM~16889586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN TRE HOMIE....DIGGIN THE YELLOW ...HERES MINE...I WENT WITH THE ALL BLACK OG GUTS BUT THAT YELOOW & WHITE SETS IT OFF BIG TYME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> I love the top :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 09:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 09:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fawker is sooo sick


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes+Apr 10 2010, 08:18 PM~17155462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers boys :thumbsup: 
sad day, my last drive before it sold  
it dont look good with the std springs in the back :thumbsdown:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat you goin to buy next ese? another trey :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Apr 11 2010, 12:42 AM~17157658
> *wat you goin to buy next ese? another trey :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro
you know it
trey rag that is
anyone have any leads? :biggrin:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 11 2010, 12:45 AM~17157682
> *yeah bro
> you know it
> trey rag that is
> ...


goodshit :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 11 2010, 09:26 AM~17159030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE TREY HOMIE


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT


> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 9 2010, 07:03 AM~16836875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 11 2010, 04:44 PM~17161083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*OLD PIC*


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*OLD PIC*


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

SEEN THESE IN THE WALT TOPIC SO HAD TO POST THEM HERE!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 11 2010, 07:47 PM~17163192
> *SEEN THESE IN THE WALT TOPIC SO HAD TO POST THEM HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


i like the colors


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 8 2010, 12:42 PM~17135111
> *MY TRE ..STILL NEEDS ALOT OF LOVE BUT SHE GETTIN THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


CLOSE UP OF TOP....


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> used to have a single piston and 14 batts in the trunk but changin iut up no more hopping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> bad ass car


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 11 2010, 07:47 PM~17163192
> *SEEN THESE IN THE WALT TOPIC SO HAD TO POST THEM HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 12:05 AM~17165699
> *CLOSE UP OF TOP....
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. top looks badass


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 12 2010, 02:59 PM~17170737
> *nice.. top looks badass
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> > I love the top :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my homies 63


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

im lovin that top


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's baad! Gotta be one of my favorite LIL pics so far!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17172439
> *my homies 63
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17172439
> *my homies 63
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! any more pics?


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 13 2010, 02:43 PM~17180956
> *nice!! any more pics?
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17181372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick as f*ck!!!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a 63 for sale under vehicales and also under craigslist in surprise az in phx under impala


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 10 2010, 11:06 PM~17155353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty jealous of you. Thats my dream color/year combo... I am on the hunt for one myself right now. Got any bigger pic sizes for wallpaper??? :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

this muthafuka is clean as fuk....doing thangs!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Watch before you speak

dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

sittin on 72 x


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 16 2010, 03:38 PM~17214704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick im thinkin bout paintin my coves now :wow:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 15 2010, 07:32 PM~17206611
> *I am pretty jealous of you. Thats my dream color/year combo... I am on the hunt for one myself right now. Got any bigger pic sizes for wallpaper???  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, yeah im in the market for another one too
sold that one the day after that drive  
i wouldnt get another black one tho, to keep it looking good was real hard
thats the biggest that pic comes, got loads more tho :biggrin: 

anyone got good leads on a 63 rag?


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

working on a new paint job,





































b4 the airbrush


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 17 2010, 10:07 PM~17223715
> *thanks bro, yeah im in the market for another one too
> sold that one the day after that drive
> i wouldnt get another black one tho, to keep it looking good was real hard
> ...



did it stay local to you?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.SICK_T_3_@Apr 17 2010, 07:12 PM~17223749
> *working on a new paint job,
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.SICK_T_3_@Apr 17 2010, 07:12 PM~17223749
> *working on a new paint job,
> 
> 
> ...




 I LIKE IT ALOT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Apr 17 2010, 04:19 PM~17222632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Closeup of the TOP :wow:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> > used to have a single piston and 14 batts in the trunk but changin iut up no more hopping :biggrin:
> > bad ass car
> 
> 
> thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Apr 17 2010, 08:07 PM~17224133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies i just finish it now working on the undercarriage need some chrome


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

behind the scenes from lrm girls january issue


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Apr 17 2010, 04:19 PM~17222632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

GOT THIS FOR MY SON TODAY


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 13 2010, 04:27 PM~17181372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can any body tell me were i can find dem rear visors for da 63 tailights....an also a doublebar c- kit....thx :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:43 PM~17232223
> *GOT THIS FOR MY SON TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


NICE... THATS SUPER CLEAN :wow:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 13 2010, 03:27 PM~17181372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie... that rides badass!!!


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 19 2010, 05:05 PM~17240130
> *FAMILY FIRST
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good pic,I like the way it says play place in the back for Low Lows.


----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)

uffin: Cant go wrong with a 63


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Trust that there's a rag


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Not so famous Clip

found on youtube,

dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Apr 19 2010, 06:17 PM~17240923
> *Thats a good pic,I like the way it says play place in the back for Low Lows.
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 17 2010, 07:49 PM~17223973
> *did it stay local to you?
> *


same country, to a dude in my old club
couple hours away, ill still see it around tho
have to get a new one to stop thinking about that one now :biggrin:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 19 2010, 05:05 PM~17240130
> *FAMILY FIRST
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 12:05 AM~17165699
> *CLOSE UP OF TOP....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

my homies old 63 just befor he sold it.


----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/IMG_4716.JPG


----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)

OG 63


----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1963Impalarider_@Apr 22 2010, 03:02 PM~17272963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1963Impalarider_@Apr 22 2010, 02:51 PM~17272859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 327


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 19 2010, 04:05 PM~17240130
> *FAMILY FIRST
> 
> 
> ...


Right On 
:h5:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1963Impalarider_@Apr 27 2010, 04:31 PM~17321468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice trey!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 26 2010, 09:54 PM~17313351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

what color is that?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 27 2010, 07:55 PM~17323907
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> what color is that?
> *


green :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 27 2010, 08:01 PM~17323999
> *green  :biggrin:
> *


funny guy :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 27 2010, 07:02 PM~17324027
> *funny guy  :biggrin:
> *


He beat me too it..... :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 27 2010, 08:18 PM~17324286
> *He beat me too it..... :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


jokers, the lot of ya! :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont know but I had to use 3 diffrent paint supply stores to match the right color for the trunk.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

My new project. And finally its a 63...


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

my tre with new chrome wires...debating on center gold z's? :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT for the treys!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17392142
> *TTT for the treys!
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17392142
> *TTT for the treys!
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

bad ass six-f0s


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@May 4 2010, 09:49 PM~17392167
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


You know I have to represent for the 3's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 4 2010, 09:02 PM~17393479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice more pics! :cheesy:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 4 2010, 09:23 PM~17393776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice you guys build that one?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 4 2010, 09:23 PM~17393776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color :cheesy:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 4 2010, 09:02 PM~17393479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color,its gonna be a while before i start on my 63 but really thinking of going green


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2010, 09:35 PM~17393937
> *Real nice  you guys build that one?
> *


yes sir


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 4 2010, 09:02 PM~17393479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT* :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 5 2010, 02:24 PM~17400961
> *yes sir
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 WOW. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

work in progress!!!!


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 5 2010, 02:24 PM~17400961
> *yes sir
> 
> 
> ...


dam, now thats clean


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@May 7 2010, 03:57 AM~17416597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63SAL951 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 63SAL951 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

is that ragtop petes old one?


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

holy crap bro
that was awesome
thanks for posting them :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

63 rags are the greatest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 10 2010, 02:30 PM~17444492
> *63 rags are the greatest!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeen know...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 01:21 PM~17444413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 01:19 PM~17444386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:wow: blu&grey


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 10 2010, 11:03 AM~17443271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 10 2010, 10:03 AM~17443271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

im so glad i own a 63.

cobra


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 10 2010, 01:30 PM~17444492
> *holy crap bro
> that was awesome
> thanks for posting them  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


63 hard top/rag top doesnt matter they are all badass


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 11 2010, 05:07 PM~17458049
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Luv that tripple black


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 08:13 PM~17460164
> *Luv that tripple black
> *


x2


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 08:13 PM~17460164
> *Luv that tripple black
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jiri63Impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 01:30 PM~17444499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 01:30 PM~17444499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


diggin that yellow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17461746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice color


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

:c


























ool: just got last week vanity mirror(comb) and colorbar


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 11 2010, 11:16 PM~17461746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: your ride is moving along pretty quick. looks good.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 12 2010, 03:23 AM~17462779
> *:thumbsup:  your ride is moving along pretty quick. looks good.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 10:20 PM~17461787
> *nice color
> *


Cosign :0


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 12 2010, 09:46 PM~17471241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 16 2010, 07:32 PM~17509830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el checo_@May 13 2010, 05:45 PM~17481829
> *
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17509830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17509830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 17 2010, 04:21 PM~17518669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 17 2010, 05:22 PM~17519264
> *good shit  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 17 2010, 07:41 PM~17520904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn! i want that :biggrin: 

do you remember what club it was from?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 17 2010, 06:44 PM~17520965
> *oh damn!  i want that  :biggrin:
> 
> do you remember what club it was from?
> *


didnt have a plaque


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 17 2010, 04:21 PM~17518669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :run:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

Just got my 63 a month ago. Needs a bit of work to get it where I want it....


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

OUT OF MIAMI


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17556748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!! :0 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAT COLOR IS DAT?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17556748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17509830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+May 17 2010, 04:21 PM~17518669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17556748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


~DADE COUNTY~


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ra8drfan_@May 20 2010, 08:38 PM~17557079
> *NICE!!!!!!!! :0  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WAT COLOR IS DAT?
> *


speedway blue of a toyota tacoma truck


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@May 20 2010, 10:03 PM~17558133
> *speedway blue of a toyota tacoma truck
> *


Who would know better than THE MAN himself!
Speedway blue is the color.
What's good Cracker, hows it going?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17556748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

A few more shots from today...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17556748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!!!!!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 21 2010, 07:36 AM~17560755
> *Who would know better than THE MAN himself!
> Speedway blue is the color.
> What's good Cracker, hows it going?
> ...


 :biggrin: whats up homie did u get the interior done on that sexy rag yet


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 17 2010, 07:41 PM~17520904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know if this is a RAG top or a VINYL top? Looking for same color but cloth top not vinyl...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 25 2010, 06:58 AM~17596834
> *Anyone know if this is a RAG top or a VINYL top? Looking for same color but cloth top not vinyl...
> *


 :0 :0 SUP MONDO!


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 2 2010, 11:44 AM~16772085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car.... Where'd you get your interior done up?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 29 2010, 01:32 PM~17642054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: even got a busted tail light lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol props to my homie caprice on dz for it, hes a member on here :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@May 29 2010, 02:15 PM~17642265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

> hey do you know what those wires coming off the firewall next to the throttle linkage are for?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> > hey do you know what those wires coming off the firewall next to the throttle linkage are for?
> 
> 
> 
> talkin bout the purple one? if this car is an SS, its for the neutral safety switch


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

i got a '63 ss a/c car for sale.its a running project


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@May 29 2010, 04:15 PM~17642265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 30 2010, 08:28 PM~17649792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 30 2010, 08:28 PM~17649792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 30 2010, 10:28 PM~17649792
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@May 25 2010, 10:13 PM~17605988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 4 2010, 09:17 PM~17699875
> *LOVE THAT COLOR :biggrin:
> *


X 63


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jun 6 2010, 08:54 AM~17708177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

had a productive weekend. got all the trim around the windshield on, took the rack out for a new look, and finished the rear suspension...


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jun 6 2010, 08:54 AM~17708177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jun 6 2010, 08:54 AM~17708177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man that's beautiful


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jun 6 2010, 05:32 PM~17710807
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jun 6 2010, 08:54 AM~17708177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el checo_@May 13 2010, 05:45 PM~17481829
> *
> *


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 01:06 PM~17444296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 11:37 AM~17727899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this '63 
one of my favorite hardtops :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 10:53 AM~17727536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 10:47 AM~17727471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 30 2010, 08:28 PM~17649792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking Tre's :wow:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Anybody need a y bone with bushings and bracket. 










located in Orange County


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17645054
> *talkin bout the purple one?  if this car is an SS, its for the neutral safety switch
> *


 :yes: It is an SS and :yes: that's the wiring for the neutral safety switch...have had quite a bit of progress since that pic was taken :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

here's mine i'll get better pic's later


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 10 2010, 08:42 PM~17754348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 4 2010, 11:05 PM~17700722
> *X 63
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Anybody got MORE PICS of that platinum silver body/ w candy blu pattern hardtop tre? That mug N I I I I C E !!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 06:48 PM~17770127
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

he lives!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 12 2010, 07:50 PM~17770136
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> he lives!!  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Been working bro,how you doing?



Almost that time to put a twist on this Raggety Trey :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 06:51 PM~17770147
> *Been working bro,how you doing?
> Almost that time to put a twist on this Raggety Trey :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah i was having a look to see if its been in the shop

still looks good :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 12 2010, 07:53 PM~17770156
> *haha yeah i was having a look to see if its been in the shop
> 
> still looks good  :biggrin:
> *


It's that time almost.After our first snow Imma start putting in work on her.I gave up on the idea of a Bubble,this is my dream car just need to liven her up


----------



## bagged63chev (Apr 19, 2010)

im looking for some pictures of a 2 door 63 in an origonal colour called AZURE AQUA, if anyone can help me would be great


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagged63chev_@Jun 12 2010, 07:56 PM~17770172
> *im looking for some pictures of a 2 door 63 in an origonal colour called AZURE AQUA, if anyone can help me would be great
> *


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagged63chev_@Jun 12 2010, 05:56 PM~17770172
> *im looking for some pictures of a 2 door 63 in an origonal colour called AZURE AQUA, if anyone can help me would be great
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

my new shit...... never sellin this one.. i cant WAIT to get to work on it


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 13 2010, 05:26 PM~17776069
> *my new shit...... never sellin this one.. i cant WAIT to get to work on it
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :wow: SUPER CLEAN


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 13 2010, 05:26 PM~17776069
> *my new shit...... never sellin this one.. i cant WAIT to get to work on it
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TREY HOMIE


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 13 2010, 05:26 PM~17776069
> *my new shit...... never sellin this one.. i cant WAIT to get to work on it
> 
> 
> ...



great looking car bro :thumbsup:


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KUMPULA_@Jun 16 2010, 02:04 PM~17805832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that it looks tight :wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@May 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17605988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jun 6 2010, 10:09 PM~17713749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 13 2010, 06:26 PM~17776069
> *my new shit...... never sellin this one.. i cant WAIT to get to work on it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks like a real clean ride bro.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 09:48 PM~17770127
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



*i love me some white on white...* :biggrin:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

*One of our members clean 63. Impalas C.C Salinas Valley Chapter*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala builder_@Jun 17 2010, 09:07 AM~17814226
> *One of our members clean 63. Impalas C.C Salinas Valley Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Impala builder_@Jun 17 2010, 08:07 AM~17814226
> *One of our members clean 63. Impalas C.C Salinas Valley Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 06:48 PM~17770127
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


i like dis :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impala builder_@Jun 17 2010, 09:07 AM~17814226
> *One of our members clean 63. Impalas C.C Salinas Valley Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


damn man this is a real nice '63.im lovin the color


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Impala builder_@Jun 17 2010, 09:07 AM~17814226
> *One of our members clean 63. Impalas C.C Salinas Valley Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


MAN!THIS IS CLEAN!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jun 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17868696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a molding on the trunk lid on the right side?if so does any1 know what it is cause i have holes for a molding there,but i dont know what should go there.


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 24 2010, 12:45 PM~17876834
> *is that a molding on the trunk lid on the right side?if so does any1 know what it is cause i have holes for a molding there,but i dont know what should go there.
> *


The holes u have there on your trunk lid are most likley from an original dealer name plate. some car dealers used to apply these back then.. kinda like advertising..the one i have on there is a replica felix chevrolet dealer name plate from Jagster..


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jun 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17868696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jun 24 2010, 02:13 PM~17877543
> *The holes u have there on your trunk lid are most likley from an original dealer name plate. some car dealers used to apply these back then.. kinda like advertising..the one i have on there is a replica felix chevrolet dealer name plate from Jagster..
> *


ok cool.i want one,but i wasnt sure which one should go on,but i dont think it matters


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jun 23 2010, 09:46 PM~17871375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean ride bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Found these flicks archived in my PC...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

B4


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jun 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17911760
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS ALL HOMEIS


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 28 2010, 07:46 PM~17911506






















THANKS FOR THE PICS!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 28 2010, 07:46 PM~17911506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn this is a badass '63 :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY+Jun 28 2010, 08:29 PM~17912016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!! thats clean!! :0


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jun 28 2010, 08:02 PM~17911728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS TREY ....


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

WORK IN PROGRESS...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 28 2010, 07:46 PM~17911506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:

NICE COLOR! 

:biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Family First tre's.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jun 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17868696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Mexicali!*


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jul 5 2010, 10:49 PM~17968638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice, any more pics?


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jul 5 2010, 08:49 PM~17968638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2010, 08:51 PM~17968659
> *nice, any more pics?
> *


ONLY ONE BRO


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jul 5 2010, 08:31 PM~17968442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jul 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17968638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Nice


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 5 2010, 06:05 PM~17966441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ride homie,  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

4 SALE 25GS .I HAVE 56GS IN TO IT


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 13 2010, 05:26 PM~17776069
> *my new shit...... never sellin this one.. i cant WAIT to get to work on it
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride dude. My 63 is originally white with red interior. It was painted a champagne after a while then faded away. I'm really liking how the OG white looks all done up and clean. some good motivation! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

finally did my headliner 
















:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jul 10 2010, 11:22 PM~18014753
> *finally did my headliner
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 11 2010, 12:18 AM~18014305
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where she goin bro? :0


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: slickpanther, cut_six_tre

:h5: 

What up Daygo! You gettin ideas?


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jul 11 2010, 07:59 PM~18020121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this black 63 drop is baaaaddddd!!!!!!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

THIS ONE TOOK 1ST AT THE IMPERIAL CONGRATS CAMARON :thumbsup


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jul 14 2010, 09:40 PM~18049970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this one!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jul 11 2010, 06:59 PM~18020121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I love the look of this one


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 11 2010, 09:59 PM~18020711
> *where she goin bro?  :0
> *


Nowhere....broke down on me :angry: 



But turned out to be just a hole in a fuel line....easy fix :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 11:13 AM~18073811
> *Nowhere....broke down on me :angry:
> But turned out to be just a hole in a fuel line....easy fix :biggrin:
> *



happens homie :biggrin: 

hey i got #2 in for paint bro, haven't quite decided on the color yet. :happysad: after it gets out of there, i'm gonna put the new tan canvas top and some other little things here and there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 18 2010, 02:03 PM~18075293
> *happens homie :biggrin:
> 
> hey i got #2 in for paint bro, haven't quite decided on the color yet. :happysad: after it gets out of there, i'm gonna put the new tan canvas top and some other little things here and there :biggrin:
> *


Gonna be sick dog...big ups...can't wait to see her


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18085998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18085998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your Doin' it big in "washifas!" :0 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 20 2010, 12:22 PM~18092999
> *Your Doin' it big in "washifas!" :0  :cheesy:
> *


"Washifas" :biggrin: there not all mine just the one on the far right, the middle one was my cousins but it went to Canada yesterday then the one on the left is my pops


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2010, 12:23 PM~18093016
> *"Washifas" :biggrin: there not all mine just the one on the far right, the middle one was my cousins but it went to Canada yesterday then the one on the left is my pops
> *


Nice!
but why did he sell it to canada??
:dunno: :run: 
he should of kept it! :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 20 2010, 12:28 PM~18093051
> *Nice!
> but why did he sell it to canada??
> :dunno:  :run:
> ...


Money Talks and i guess it was a pretty good at it :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2010, 12:33 PM~18093101
> *Money Talks and i guess it was a pretty good at it :biggrin:
> *


True!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

yup now theres 2 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2010, 12:36 PM~18093133
> *yup now theres 2 :tears:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 17 2010, 09:23 PM~18071691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Clean, love that color....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 28 2010, 07:46 PM~17911506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ONE BAD CREATION


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2010, 12:36 PM~18093133
> *yup now theres 2 :tears:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you could always buy mine and have 3 again :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jul 21 2010, 04:27 PM~18104915
> *you could always buy mine and have 3 again :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: naw im cool, they werent all mine one is my pops the other is my cousins then the one layed out is mine...i can barely manage to build 1 car i'd be fucked trying to build 2 haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2010, 04:55 PM~18105069
> *:biggrin: naw im cool, they werent all mine one is my pops the other is my cousins then the one layed out is mine...i can barely manage to build 1 car i'd be fucked trying to build 2 haha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i feel ya.im tryin to build up three,but i need to sell my hardtop so i can buy another rag top :cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 17 2010, 09:23 PM~18071691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i love that color bro* :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jul 22 2010, 08:49 PM~18117658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jul 11 2010, 06:59 PM~18020121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mando T (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Mando T (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 15 2008, 10:51 PM~10427272
> *Are those 72-spokes?
> *


looks like those knock offs are on the wrong side........


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK OF ONE FROM SALT LAKE


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jul 22 2010, 09:49 PM~18117658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damnit i need to get me some skirts


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

Any one interested in a 63 ss project car going to sell been sitting to long, it has new qtrs, floor and trunk floor was a complete car before tear down all there just needs to be finished hit me up with a pm


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is my 63 coming together, should be done next week


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18085998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18155398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: MORE PICS


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

(Quote)makinmoney


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 31 2010, 09:56 AM~18193359
> *(Quote)makinmoney
> 
> 
> ...


4dr conversion :scrutinize: 

anymore pics of this one?


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 31 2010, 09:56 AM~18193359
> *(Quote)makinmoney
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 31 2010, 10:23 AM~18193481
> *4dr conversion  :scrutinize:
> 
> anymore pics of this one?
> *



Makin' money deleted it :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

just saw a bunch of pics of it on photobucket?!?!?!

http://s784.photobucket.com/albums/yy126/t.../impala%201963/


crazy... looks cool as hell, except for the bottom of the door


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote-makingmoney


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool european 63, not getting the shag carpet though. Other than that nice.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

british or australian? never seen a dashboard like that.


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*trying to bring a throw back..... back.......EL AMO*


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Imp1963 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Imp1963 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 31 2010, 07:45 AM~18192541
> *:wow:  MORE PICS
> *


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 11:55 AM~18015615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking for the chrome inner door panel divider! 
The long chrome piece on the interior that goes from on side of the door to the other.

Someone PLEASE help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jul 31 2010, 06:56 PM~18195666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18085998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Aug 3 2010, 10:50 AM~18215546
> *Looking for the chrome inner door panel divider!
> The long chrome piece on the interior that goes from on side of the door to the other.
> 
> ...



you talkin bout the trim that separates the top and bottom half of the door panel?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18221511
> *you talkin bout the trim that separates the top and bottom half of the door panel?
> *



pat.........I found you


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18221511
> *you talkin bout the trim that separates the top and bottom half of the door panel?
> *


Yes sir, trying to get a hold of one!
ANYBODY?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Aug 3 2010, 10:19 PM~18221524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i got some, lemme look in the garage.


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 31 2010, 11:45 AM~18193581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

IMPALAS C.C.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

nice 3-wheel


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

candy and pearl patterns coming soon..


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 4 2010, 12:10 AM~18223875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my lost twin


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 6 2010, 04:38 PM~18247723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 7 2010, 07:12 PM~18253630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"wearing out tires, not keyboards"  



nice rides homie


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

For those who missed the Montreal LuxuriouS BBQ this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

GGG


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Once again... from the Big LuX Montreal BBQ last weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Aug 6 2010, 01:42 PM~18246968
> *my lost twin
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

NEVA EVA C.C


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 6 2010, 03:38 PM~18247723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice line up


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Aug 13 2010, 02:52 PM~18303372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love 63 rags in this color


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 12 2010, 05:33 PM~18296099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i love this one


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 12 2010, 09:36 PM~18298268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majestix61 (Jan 13, 2006)

Check out the sixty-three: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556273&st=0&p=18308917&#entry18308917


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

LOVE ONES RIP C.C


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 12 2010, 10:36 PM~18298268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Aug 13 2010, 03:52 PM~18303372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is this


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 17 2010, 09:09 AM~18331831
> *LOVE ONES RIP C.C
> 
> 
> ...



ooooh Weeee


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 19 2010, 09:49 AM~18351287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin like a dealership :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Almost there :x: hno:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

street version of my ride... one day ill get paint and all redone... a show version.. but ill stick with the old school theme


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

To The Top for 63's


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

:0 :0 :cheesy: putting it down in the east side nc. ss 63


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 25 2010, 08:28 PM~18407558
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: I'm speechless


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

ttt for the 63s


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Aug 27 2010, 07:28 AM~18419313
> *:worship:  :worship: I'm speechless
> *


x2 :0


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Aug 27 2010, 06:53 PM~18423670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F///////////////////////////////CK SWEET BRO.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## d3znut5 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 25 2010, 08:28 PM~18407558
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lovin the rags


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO ALL THE 63s in here


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 1 2010, 06:10 PM~18463912
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *speechless* :0


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 1 2010, 07:10 PM~18463912
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :0 bad ass 63


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 1 2010, 06:10 PM~18463912
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :0


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> > *speechless* :0
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice.... gotta love those chromed out coves...


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

heres a tray from LEGACY








central cal car club owner clem


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 1 2010, 07:10 PM~18463912
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


JUST HAD A MILD HEARTATTACK.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 1 2010, 06:10 PM~18463912
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


That looks so fucking dope laid out in the back like that. 

I'm surprised no one is hating on the 14's yet.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 1 2010, 05:10 PM~18463912
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


Love the color.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Kelvin Conerly's '63 Impala SS-Champaign, Illinois


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 03:07 PM~18526291
> *Kelvin Conerly's '63 Impala SS-Champaign, Illinois
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclo (Aug 24, 2010)

*Independent CC Chicago, IL*


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

my baby again


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 11 2010, 06:27 AM~18540141
> *my baby again
> 
> 
> ...


    

what tires are you rolling on?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

175-75s til the new 520s come out


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: anyone have more pics of this car


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:happysad: mines just there waiting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 12 2010, 08:21 AM~18546457
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Clean as fuck!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem+Aug 1 2010, 06:45 AM~18193581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like australian/new zealand
all the new zealand right hand drive assembled implalas had pontiac dashes i recall someone telling me


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 11 2010, 06:57 PM~18543608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice,, like the color


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

>


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 6 2010, 12:59 PM~18498862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  GT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> Bad ass pic!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 16 2010, 10:06 AM~18582916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 17 2010, 05:06 AM~18582916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Sep 15 2010, 08:38 PM~18579516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

beautiful f'ing car....


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 11 2010, 08:05 PM~18543349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean six fo


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 20 2010, 11:31 AM~16670309
> *THAMKS JEFF :biggrin:
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 16 2010, 10:06 AM~18582916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click and save!! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 17 2010, 01:00 PM~18590833
> *clean six fo
> *



64 ????? 

Check topic again please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Sep 18 2010, 09:25 PM~18601300
> *Right click and save!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT

i start mine after Vegas gunna need some ideas :biggrin: 



















any one know were i can get a good stamped right 1/4 panel cuz the one on there was half assed by another owner and they used a aftermarket 1/4 and it fits like shit.


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Sep 21 2010, 03:36 PM~18625093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 17 2010, 10:00 AM~18590833
> *clean six fo
> *


 :0 :biggrin: i know that car


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Sep 21 2010, 05:36 PM~18625093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Sep 21 2010, 03:36 PM~18625093
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is a bad MF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics from '07 Super Show.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

any four door 63 sports coupes out there? i'm working on a 4 door hardtop and need ideas


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 12 2010, 10:14 PM~18550744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT For ^^^


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Aug 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18303372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
All it needs is the "Mack Daddy" plaque in the back deck & it would be nearly identical!!!


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Sep 15 2010, 08:38 PM~18579516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS IS ONE BAD 63 OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Aug 27 2010, 08:08 PM~18423746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Sep 16 2010, 03:38 AM~18579516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best on Lil


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

any treys for sale between 10-15 gees?
Im going to california for a few weeks so Im talking cash in hand on pickup, pm me.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Sep 15 2010, 07:38 PM~18579516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Sep 22 2010, 04:26 PM~18634507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like everyone had full tanks :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 25 2010, 04:45 PM~18658325
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 26 2010, 05:59 PM~18667065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 08:00 AM~18658392
> *Looks like everyone had full tanks :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 26 2010, 08:59 PM~18667065
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats one clean 63!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

MONEYGREEN=========TRAFFIC


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 27 2010, 03:17 PM~18673822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any better pics of the setup


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

MONEY GREEN.........BAD ASS TRE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Sep 27 2010, 02:57 PM~18674665
> *MONEY GREEN.........BAD ASS TRE BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2010, 05:40 PM~18674988
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 
bad ass


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: MY 63


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 28 2010, 11:17 AM~18682010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: beautiful..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18674988
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this one is hard as fuck!! (no ****)


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@Sep 28 2010, 06:07 PM~18685866
> *:thumbsup: beautiful..
> *


thank you


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> :biggrin: MY 63
> 
> damn homie thats fresh, its come a long way from when u first got it homie.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

WHAT CAR!? 

that tattoo'd (in the middle) bish is killin' me. :happysad:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> > :biggrin: MY 63
> >
> > damn homie thats fresh, its come a long way from when u first got it homie.
> 
> ...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

sad times :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 28 2010, 08:10 PM~18687297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18674988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS CLEAN ASS HELL AND DONE WITH CLEAN TASTE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2010, 02:40 PM~18674988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 29 2010, 08:01 AM~18691339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 08:15 PM~18686547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know what happen to this car


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g4swUnTBXQ


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

From this.........








To this..............


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

HARD HITTING LOWS CAR SHOW


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

my 3


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 2 2010, 08:05 PM~18721227
> *my 3
> 
> 
> ...


I saw you car in Woodland... Real nice homie


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

my '63 ss project


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 2 2010, 09:24 PM~18721676
> *I saw you car in Woodland...  Real nice homie
> *


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS A LOT...AND AMERICAN GANGSTER IS AN AWESOME CAR...COULDNT STOP STARING!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 2 2010, 08:05 PM~18721227
> *my 3
> 
> 
> ...



Nice

:thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

NORTH EAST


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 2 2010, 08:05 PM~18721227
> *my 3
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn!! You mean business with this setup!! :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Oct 4 2010, 08:57 PM~18736905
> *:wow: Damn!! You mean business with this setup!! :0
> *



No shit right?! I saw that in woodland. I was WTF! :wow:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 4 2010, 09:22 PM~18737244
> *No shit right?!  I saw that in woodland.  I was WTF!  :wow:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 5 2010, 11:59 PM~18748245
> *:naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 5 2010, 10:59 PM~18748245
> *:naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 6 2010, 12:59 AM~18748245
> *:naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


I like!!! :0


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

one of our cars chicago car club.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 8 2010, 01:14 PM~18767578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 8 2010, 01:14 PM~18767578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DANMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 8 2010, 01:17 PM~18767601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Classic and clean, Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 2 2010, 09:05 PM~18721227
> *my 3
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 19 2010, 08:49 AM~18351287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a beautiful sight!!!!


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 9 2010, 03:05 AM~18771351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i get some rear spats for my 63? :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 8 2010, 03:14 PM~18767578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you guys do the chrome on it?


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Oct 10 2010, 09:24 AM~18776181
> *Did you guys do the chrome on it?
> *


yes we did


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Oct 9 2010, 03:05 AM~18771351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind telling what's the paint code for this blue?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Las Vegas LowRider Car Show 2010


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 06:31 PM~18794651
> *Las Vegas LowRider Car Show 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: so nice and clean!! bad as fuck!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 06:31 PM~18794651
> *Las Vegas LowRider Car Show 2010</span>
> <img src=\'http://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu224/FISHEYEFLIX/DSC_7831.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *





<span style=\'color:green\'>NICE...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..

BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!

car is gettin there slowly


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 10:13 PM~18897443
> *just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..
> 
> BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 03:24 PM~18800861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 07:13 PM~18897443
> *just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..
> 
> BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!
> ...


bad ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 21 2010, 09:09 PM~18872201
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn this is a nice colore.

What is it???
Candy brandywine over?????


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 26 2010, 01:12 PM~18913354
> *Damn this is a nice colore.
> 
> What is it???
> ...


 brandywine :yes: but I dont know whats under :dunno:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

from today.... 

need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 03:05 PM~18942390
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> ...


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

mine :nicoderm:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 05:05 PM~18942390
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 26 2010, 09:57 AM~18911866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING SHORT OF AWESOME HOMIE


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

my car at the funkflex car show


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

best in show that day not bad for the north east


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

my 63


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 31 2010, 12:50 AM~18950141
> *my car at the funkflex car show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 63, and Congrats on the win.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Took this pics few yrs ago at El Paso TX...


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 30 2010, 11:43 PM~18950087
> *NOTHING SHORT OF AWESOME HOMIE
> *


thanxs


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Oct 31 2010, 04:08 PM~18954187
> *Nice 63, and Congrats on the win.
> *


thank you


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 30 2010, 08:54 PM~18950160
> *best in show that day not bad for the north  east
> 
> 
> ...



your car is bad bro. Love that pic with your little girl. Reminds me of mine :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 1 2010, 08:39 AM~18957849
> *your car is bad bro. Love that pic with your little girl. Reminds me of mine :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro. she keeps it clean for me :biggrin: thats my baby


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 06:05 PM~18942390
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> ...


*Nice blinds! :cheesy: Roof looks good homie!  *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 10:13 PM~18897443
> *just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..
> 
> BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!
> ...


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 2 2010, 12:31 AM~18964894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is absolutely fucn crazy! By far my favorite car at SS. I know everyone has their own tases, but i thought it would be sic if there were headlights behind that grill. just my .02.... but damn :thumbsup: that is a car that people will be talking about for years to come.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thre will be headlights behind the grill.. hes puttin em in.. just ran outta time before the show


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Nov 2 2010, 08:22 AM~18966733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas. My club push me to get it done. I didnt get headlights, or power windows/ vents wired. Still needs a couple things :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 31 2010, 12:26 AM~18950302
> *my 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: clean


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 07:43 PM~18961822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2010, 11:08 AM~18967491
> *Thanks Fellas. My club push me to get it done. I didnt get headlights, or power windows/ vents wired. Still needs a couple things :biggrin:
> *


YOU CHANGED THE GAME WITH HER BRANDON THAT BIATCH IS FN SIC AS HELL LOOKING GOOD I WANT A RAG NOW :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 2 2010, 09:24 PM~18972787
> *YOU CHANGED THE GAME WITH HER BRANDON THAT BIATCH IS FN SIC AS HELL  LOOKING GOOD I WANT A RAG NOW :biggrin:
> *



Thanks JD :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

brandon u alraedy know i LOVE the car.. Abel and i were talkin about it the other day ;0)

the grill is my favorite part, but honestly since i come from a hot rod background somewhat, the engine is the SHIT to me... i love to see those parts in there.. and done SO clean... 

damn man, id give my left arm for my car to end up 1/4 that clean.. 

amazing car.. LR of the year to me.. and to MANY others


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 3 2010, 05:14 AM~18973883
> *brandon u alraedy know i LOVE the car.. Abel and i were talkin about it the other day ;0)
> 
> the grill is my favorite part, but honestly since i come from a hot rod background somewhat, the engine is the SHIT to me... i love to see those parts in there.. and done SO clean...
> ...


Thanks brother. I am white so I have a Hot Rod background also :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 1 2010, 10:44 PM~18964316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! i thought the signal lights were the headlight with some hi tech L.E.D bulbs or something...ha ha ha :biggrin: very nicely done nonetheless!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 3 2010, 07:18 AM~18974504
> *damn! i thought the signal lights were the headlight with some hi tech L.E.D bulbs or something...ha ha ha :biggrin:  very nicely done nonetheless!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I was actually going to do something like that or someone mentioned where the bumper bullets are, but it will still look like lights are missing :biggrin: I might put them this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 3 2010, 07:18 AM~18974504
> *damn! i thought the signal lights were the headlight with some hi tech L.E.D bulbs or something...ha ha ha :biggrin:  very nicely done nonetheless!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I talked with you at the show. Your 63 is SICK :0


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 2 2010, 12:31 AM~18964894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: thats bad ass bro.god bless it


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63+Nov 3 2010, 04:09 PM~18977850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Nov 2 2010, 12:11 PM~18967520
> *:wow: clean
> *


thanks


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Sin Sixty  Nov 2 2010, 01:44 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure its just me. But I think the absence of headlights gives it a unique aesthetic. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 4 2010, 07:47 AM~18983008
> *I'm sure its just me. But I think the absence of headlights gives it a unique aesthetic. :biggrin:
> *


maybe :dunno: be cul to see what it liiks like with them there, but you might be right.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

SORRY FOR THE BAD PIC


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

in the prosess at the moment getn it ready


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 5 2010, 02:38 AM~18991440
> *SORRY FOR THE BAD PIC
> 
> 
> ...





DAMN NIKKI AND A 63 DEADLY COMBO......... :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Nov 5 2010, 03:59 AM~18992188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does any body got parts for 63 pm me wat u got im n need of all the chrome let me know prices thanx locos


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Nov 8 2010, 10:01 AM~19015472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those rims killed it :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME cc


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Nov 9 2010, 10:42 PM~19030879
> *those rims killed it  :uh:
> *











Judging from this pic, I'm betting this killed the rims.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2010, 06:26 PM~19037461
> *SHOWTIME cc
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 10 2010, 09:58 PM~19039124
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: :nosad: :barf:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AmericanBully4Life_@Jul 30 2010, 07:40 PM~18189663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 10 2010, 09:58 PM~19039124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope so


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

hers a pic from my old photoshoot :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Nov 11 2010, 08:46 PM~19047675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Nov 11 2010, 08:46 PM~19047675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:wow: 

TTT


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

THANKS TO LRM


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:0


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *what color is this brotha? - it's beautiful*


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2010, 09:26 PM~19037461
> *SHOWTIME cc
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that paint is awesome


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 2 2010, 12:44 AM~18964316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that grill a one off? nice and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

:cheesy: my 63 at the super show 2010  :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

My old car


----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUTRUTH_@Nov 22 2010, 07:24 PM~19136084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :yes: 


mine :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 23 2010, 12:39 PM~19142925
> *nice :thumbsup:  :yes:
> mine :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :boink: Thx homie


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 30 2010, 09:50 PM~18950141
> *my car at the funkflex car show
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: congrats on the spread in LRM..


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 21 2010, 12:46 PM~19124838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@Nov 24 2010, 10:14 AM~19152152
> *:thumbsup: congrats on the spread in LRM..
> *


thank you bro


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 21 2010, 11:46 AM~19124838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/Biden_vp.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

This right here is the reason I love 63 Impala's this is one awesome off the hook ride.











[/quote]


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

my 63


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Nov 28 2010, 02:58 PM~19183036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Trey


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks homie benn workin hard 4 mine ans still not done .


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

oops ! my bad spelling need 2 take my ass back 2 school


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Clean ride Bro


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Should have mine looking good by the first of the year  










Been putting alot of time into her.


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn homie thats what i want 4 my son a rag nice ride doggy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Nov 28 2010, 04:34 PM~19183592
> *Damn homie thats what i want 4 my son a rag nice ride doggy!
> *


is that the ride you traded for your White Caddy?


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

Still need new rims hook up trunk and pinstripe and sounds


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn homie u remeber simon came up on this 63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Nov 28 2010, 04:46 PM~19183646
> *Damn homie u remeber simon came up on this 63
> *


Yeah I member lol
Was gonna trade you this Trey for the Caddy years ago :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

caddy sold 2 dude in San Diego wanna trade my 63 4 your rag jk


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

finishing up this one, its on the road now. just got it repainted, new top, trim and wheels.


before












after


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZMR3OwPdmM


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 12:47 PM~19201317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICTURE :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 2 2010, 09:00 AM~19218379
> *THANKS FOR THE PICTURE :thumbsup:
> *


*no prob* :biggrin:


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 03:31 PM~18800934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ANYMORE PICTURES OF THIS 63 ? WHAT'S THE NAME OF IT ? THANKS GUYS.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 12:46 PM~19201309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 clean!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigbodymodelo_@Nov 28 2010, 03:02 PM~19183431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 09:21 PM~19185898
> *finishing up this one, its on the road now.  just got it repainted, new top, trim and wheels.
> before
> 
> ...


bump 4 da tre


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnI3aXNJVns HERE IS A LITTLE SAMPLE OF MY SOUNDSYSTEM IN MY 63 :biggrin:


----------



## SiD6 (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

I remember one time I saw this pic on that topic:










Can anyone tell me on what page was it?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 5 2010, 05:06 PM~19246605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick flick! :h5:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

ttt :yes:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

TTT
nnI3aXNJVns?fs


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 6 2010, 11:32 AM~19253484
> *TTT
> nnI3aXNJVns?fs
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 6 2010, 01:32 PM~19253484
> *TTT
> nnI3aXNJVns?fs
> *



i like this one....i was thinkin this combo for the other one


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

one day  :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 9 2010, 03:24 PM~19284759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



come on now homie, make that 'one day' into 'next month' or 'by summer time' :biggrin: 

stay motivated


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 9 2010, 04:24 PM~19284759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



me too :happysad:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63+Dec 9 2010, 01:24 PM~19284759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 9 2010, 02:24 PM~19284759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


body looks strait!! good luck.


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 9 2010, 10:48 PM~19287589
> *body looks strait!!  good luck.
> *


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2010, 07:40 PM~19258150
> *i like this one....i was thinkin this combo for the other one
> *


THANKYOU :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 10:23 PM~19381101
> *THANKYOU  :biggrin:
> *


 I REALLY LIKE UR CAR SUPER NICE ONE OF MY FAVROIT RAGTOPS


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Dec 20 2010, 09:45 PM~19381347
> *I  REALLY  LIKE  UR  CAR  SUPER  NICE ONE  OF  MY  FAVROIT  RAGTOPS
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

MY 63 SS PROJECT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Dec 20 2010, 09:47 PM~19381377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLEAN ASS 63 HOMIE I LIKE THAT COLOR THATS THE OTHER COLOR I WANTED TO GO WITH :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 10:47 PM~19381369
> *THANK YOU HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT
> *


 YOU DESERVE THE COMPLAMENT S BRO ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY WHEN I DO GET MY RAG IMMA GO WITH THE SAME COLOR I SEEN A 20 SEC VIDEO ON YOU TUBE WERE U DROP THE BACK WITH THE AIR BAGS THAT REALL TIGHT


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 10:50 PM~19381397
> *THATS A CLEAN ASS 63 HOMIE I LIKE THAT COLOR THATS THE OTHER COLOR I WANTED TO GO WITH :biggrin:
> *


 IM JUS USING THAT GOLD ONE ITS NOT MINE IT S MY HOMIE SAM S


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 10:47 PM~19381369
> *THANK YOU HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT
> *


 SOMEONE WAS SHOWING ME A PCTURE OF UR TRUCK TODAY FROM A SHOW IT S ALL WHITE RIGHT WITH 2 OR 3 AMPS AND A CHEVE LOGO ON THE TOP RIGHT THAT UR CAR


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Dec 20 2010, 09:50 PM~19381402
> *YOU  DESERVE  THE COMPLAMENT S  BRO  ALOT  OF  TIME  AND  MONEY  WHEN  I  DO  GET  MY  RAG  IMMA  GO  WITH  THE  SAME  COLOR  I  SEEN  A  20  SEC  VIDEO  ON  YOU  TUBE  WERE  U  DROP  THE  BACK  WITH  THE  AIR  BAGS  THAT  REALL  TIGHT
> *


THANKS AGAIN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOURS DONE


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 10:53 PM~19381429
> *THANKS AGAIN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOURS DONE
> *


 ME 2 BRO WELL NICE TALKING TO YOU BRO


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

nice talking to you to is this the pic :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 09:58 PM~19381487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 10:58 PM~19381487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT IT DIFFRENT PICTURE BUT YEAH THAT WOULD BE THR TRUCK WHO DID IT NICE JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 20 2010, 10:00 PM~19381512
> *:thumbsup: NICE!
> *


THANKS MONEY GREEN YOU AN YOUR CLUB IS DOING IT HOMIE AN ALSO CLEAN ASS TRE :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 10:58 PM~19381487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 CAN YOU POST SOME OF THOSE PICTURE ON MY HOME PAGE SANTA MARIA 805 SO I COULD SHOW MY HOMIE UR CAR THEY ALL HAVE RAGS TOO


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Dec 20 2010, 10:00 PM~19381520
> *THAT  IT  DIFFRENT PICTURE  BUT  YEAH  THAT  WOULD  BE  THR  TRUCK  WHO  DID  IT  NICE  JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


A SHOP IN SAC THAT CLOSED DOWN JUST AFTER THEY FINISHED IT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Dec 20 2010, 10:02 PM~19381543
> *CAN  YOU  POST  SOME  OF  THOSE  PICTURE ON MY  HOME PAGE SANTA  MARIA  805  SO  I  COULD  SHOW  MY  HOMIE  UR  CAR  THEY  ALL  HAVE  RAGS  TOO
> *


IS THAT ON LAYITLOW


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Dec 20 2010, 11:05 PM~19381566
> *IS THAT ON LAYITLOW
> *


 YEAH POST UR RIDE S LOOK ON THE TOP SANTA MARIA 805


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 22 2010, 10:31 PM~19399549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAMN 


:worship:



Fuckin love this car....Big Ups


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 PM~19525738
> *DAAAAAAAAMN
> :worship:
> Fuckin love this car....Big Ups
> *




You took the words right out of my mouth for your car...... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks :cheesy: 
Changing mine up soon
Just paint and guts for now 
Hopefully it comes out Good :happysad:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 6 2011, 07:08 PM~19525738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 09:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Beautiful Ride. Like the Set-up Homie....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 09:07 PM~19525723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S ONE BAD ASS TRE HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is immaculate


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as fuck


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79+Jan 7 2011, 04:47 AM~19528914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no vent windows :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 AM~19539634
> *no vent windows  :0
> *


:wow:
I just noticed that too
Windows Custom?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63+Jan 8 2011, 09:55 AM~19539634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Jan 8 2011, 02:26 PM~19541138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass :thumbsup:


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Jan 8 2011, 01:26 PM~19541138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Jan 8 2011, 03:26 PM~19541138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats fuckin clean homie


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TTT
mines finally on its way :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone got new fender trims ( the top 2 for each side) 
also a front bumper guard....?


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 10 2005, 09:58 AM~3788103
> *WERE THE 63 IMPALA'S AT POST YOUR 63 IMPALA HERE THANK'S uffin:
> *


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 31 2010, 09:56 AM~18193359
> *(Quote)makinmoney
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Jan 8 2011, 02:26 PM~19541138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship:  :run: 
BAD MOTHAFUKA RIGHT THERE


----------



## ntrudrs (Jan 13, 2010)

THIS IS HOW I ROLL IN THE AZ SIDE



THIS IS SWEET AND LOW IMPALA


----------



## ntrudrs (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 9 2011, 11:02 PM~19553510
> * MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 03:29 PM~19541169
> *Bad Ass :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

6treys ttt ese


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ntrudrs_@Jan 10 2011, 01:36 PM~19556903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHEELS


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ntrudrs_@Jan 10 2011, 01:29 PM~19556864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sill lookin clean eddie


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Jan 11 2011, 12:12 AM~19561609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: just an all around beautiful car
Paint, interior, engine, trunk, and undies...very nice!!!


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Jan 12 2011, 11:20 PM~19580788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: nice vert!


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass double q-vo q-vo good job David


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRICELESS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> TRAFFIC 63 T T T T LOOKING GOOD MONEY GREEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 08:07 PM~19525723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIME 4
A lil Change up :yes:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

my 63ss :biggrin: :cheesy:  








just put a wash and a wax for the new year hahahahhaha :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag+Jan 12 2011, 09:20 PM~19580788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LIKE THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 13 2011, 10:13 PM~19590668
> *:0 BEAUTIFULLLLLL
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LIKE THE COLOR :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> TIME 4
> A lil Change up :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> > TRAFFIC 63 T T T T LOOKING GOOD MONEY GREEN
> 
> 
> Dam... Shit is cleeeaaan, hands down!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUANCHO63_@Jan 13 2011, 08:34 PM~19591836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD JOHN!


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

mean looks like mine bro


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)




----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Jan 14 2011, 02:31 AM~19593638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah real close in color and interior but mine is a ss and yours is a coupe hahahah looking good my brother


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how wer you able to hide ur wiring in the motor compartment?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 08:21 AM~19586692
> *TIME 4
> A lil Change up :yes:
> 
> ...


What you gonna do?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

freind of mine 63 impala out of ny built in ny.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 14 2011, 06:39 PM~19599402
> *freind of mine 63 impala out of ny built in ny.
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS OF THE GIRL PLEASE :wow:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

GETING A NEW FACE LIFT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Jan 14 2011, 06:36 PM~19599384
> *What you gonna do?
> *


First Guts

















Then Paint,Leafing.striping.Undies,and lifts


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 14 2011, 06:39 PM~19599402
> *freind of mine 63 impala out of ny built in ny.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 14 2011, 05:21 PM~19599292
> *how wer you able to hide ur wiring in the motor compartment?
> *


I SEE YOU ARE ONE OF THEM FEW THAT DO PAY ATTENTION TO DETAIL! 
YEAH I HIDE ALL WIRES IN THE ENGINE AND OTHER AREAS OF THE CAR. 
JUST GOTTA GET CREATIVE. SOME LENGTHENING OF SOME WIRES MIGHT REQUIER TO MAKE HAPPEN! :biggrin: 

THANKS FOR THE PROP TO YOU AND ALL THEM FOLKS! 
CRITICISM WELCOME TOO. HELPS IMPROVE!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 14 2011, 07:28 PM~19599844
> *I SEE YOU ARE ONE OF THEM FEW THAT DO PAY ATTENTION TO DETAIL!
> YEAH I HIDE ALL WIRES IN THE ENGINE AND OTHER AREAS OF THE CAR.
> JUST GOTTA GET CREATIVE. SOME LENGTHENING OF SOME WIRES MIGHT REQUIER TO MAKE HAPPEN!  :biggrin:
> ...


just askin homie if thats no problem


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 15 2011, 09:33 AM~19604731
> *just askin homie, am building a high caliber 63 as well
> *


:thumbsup: keep us updated!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 01:48 PM~19599472
> *First Guts
> 
> 
> ...



keep us updated. 
you know how lil love pics :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Love that color!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 15 2011, 10:36 AM~19604757
> *:thumbsup: keep us updated!
> *


rite on homie, detail is everything on these ranflas  , give u alota props on your ride its come along ways


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 13 2011, 09:21 PM~19592526
> *:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD JOHN!
> *


GRACIAS BRO! YOURS LOOKS SIK TOO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 17 2011, 12:58 PM~19620636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE RIDE S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

A 409 tre I saw at lost in the 50's in Idaho


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 5 2011, 10:23 PM~19517156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Jan 24 2011, 01:53 AM~19680340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Jan 24 2011, 01:53 AM~19680340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 15 2011, 01:39 AM~19599402
> *freind of mine 63 impala out of ny built in ny.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Jan 8 2011, 09:26 PM~19541138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 7 2010, 05:08 AM~16817065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Aug 21 2009, 04:32 AM~14834509
> *invisible hoods... thats gangsta...  I WANT ONE... </span>
> <img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/DSC_0229.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/davidm63/DSC_0231.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



Oh my god.. love this one! Beautiful one!


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 24 2011, 01:21 PM~19683285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: nice rear end....... the car is nice too.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Jan 24 2011, 12:53 AM~19680340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS DIFFERENT!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Jan 24 2011, 12:53 AM~19680340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

x63!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Jan 15 2011, 05:15 PM~19606965
> *keep us updated.
> you know how lil love pics :biggrin:
> *


Lil progress on da guts
:0


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

its getting a makeover :wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Jan 26 2011, 09:48 AM~19702716
> *its getting a makeover  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Jan 24 2011, 02:53 AM~19680340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats clean homie


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 05:27 AM~19702536
> *Lil progress on da guts
> :0
> 
> ...



looking good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[/quote
[/quote


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 27 2011, 11:10 AM~19711914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 24 2011, 02:21 PM~19683285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

First time my project car has been on four inflated tires and rolling(just under my carport) in 28 years! Can't wait to really teardown my '63 S.S.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

heres mine almost done


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Jan 31 2011, 07:33 PM~19750879
> *heres mine almost done
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice color combo too...


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 26 2011, 04:53 PM~19705549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 14 2011, 07:28 PM~19599844
> *I SEE YOU ARE ONE OF THEM FEW THAT DO PAY ATTENTION TO DETAIL!
> YEAH I HIDE ALL WIRES IN THE ENGINE AND OTHER AREAS OF THE CAR.
> JUST GOTTA GET CREATIVE. SOME LENGTHENING OF SOME WIRES MIGHT REQUIER TO MAKE HAPPEN!  :biggrin:
> ...


i plan to do that homie, it will be my 1st time and wont be my last


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:biggrin: best topic ever :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Jan 24 2011, 01:21 PM~19683285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WADDUP WES....when we trading the 67 for the 63????*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1+Jan 24 2011, 01:53 AM~19680340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: What up Veronika, I see your still giving them sneak peeks :biggrin:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 1 2011, 03:17 PM~19758028
> *she's nice....and so is the car :biggrin:
> WADDUP WES....when we trading the 67 for the 63????
> *


Waddup Big Rasta. The next time you see the 63 you might not recognize it :wow:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Feb 1 2011, 11:00 AM~19755611
> *:biggrin: best topic ever :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

My 63 Daily
Still working on it....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HERES MINE OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Just picked her up yesterday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2011, 06:48 PM~19759411
> *Just picked her up yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



yessir :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 1 2011, 05:01 PM~19758909
> *HERES MINE OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   AND HE AINT SCARED TO HIT DA SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Jan 24 2011, 01:53 AM~19680340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ah damn some one beat me to my idea! looks CLEAN tho


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 1 2011, 09:54 PM~19760112
> *   AND HE AINT SCARED TO HIT DA SWITCH  :biggrin:
> *




Yeap broke a ball joint doing it..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2011, 04:48 PM~19759411
> *Just picked her up yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 1 2011, 10:21 PM~19762212
> *beautiful
> *


Thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2011, 05:40 PM~19779802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2011, 06:48 PM~19759411
> *Just picked her up yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


lucky sumbish :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2011, 05:48 PM~19759411
> *Just picked her up yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice


What you give for her if you don't mind me asking?

Just wondering what a nice Trey Rag is going for nowadays.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 05:51 PM~19779894
> *Very Nice
> What you give for her if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> ...



the homie nick got a helluva deal on it bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 24 2011, 01:21 PM~19683285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: bad ass pick :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
cool ass topic


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

i'm looking for a hood and a passenger fender, hit me up if you have these :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

For my fellow 63 SS owners.


----------



## yowza63 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yowza63_@Feb 4 2011, 01:04 PM~19787591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yowza63_@Feb 4 2011, 11:04 AM~19787591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looks good!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Feb 1 2011, 10:42 PM~19758217
> *That sh!ts fresh as f#%k   All black trim like that red 64' out in japan, but he had some chrome accents.
> :nicoderm:  What up Veronika, I see your still giving them sneak peeks  :biggrin:
> *



What up homie :biggrin: oh yeah until the new ones will come out I have to keep them warm  

How is in the paradise btw?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 10:54 PM~19799061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucn beautiful car :biggrin: Looks just like mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2011, 05:32 PM~19790093
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


Damn that muhfuckas clean! kinda looks like one we got running around up here


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 6 2011, 11:16 AM~19801026
> *Fucn beautiful car  :biggrin:  Looks just like mine  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


mine 3


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

here are some other 63 ive had


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Feb 6 2011, 06:24 PM~19804073
> *mine 3
> 
> 
> ...



nothing like triple black


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Feb 6 2011, 07:30 PM~19804122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD ASS BRO LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Shadow703 (Jan 3, 2011)

can someone tell me the price range it would cost to get a clean 63 impala with the dayton wires and white wall tires? i know it varies but any number would help to atleast get an idea


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shadow703_@Feb 7 2011, 05:07 PM~19811264
> *can someone tell me the price range it would cost to get a clean 63 impala with the dayton wires and white wall tires?  i know it varies but any number would help to atleast get an idea
> *


30GS THAKES THIS ONE NAME IT ITS NEW


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Feb 6 2011, 08:30 PM~19804122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like mine... What colour green is that?


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

1963 impala front end 1700 


























parts are located @ Jusst Chrome...1929 e 28thst city of signal hill ca 90755


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

nice 63


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2011, 12:54 AM~19799061
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I got the front bumper guard for it, should be on in the next few days.


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Feb 3 2011, 06:55 PM~19780874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THAT LOOKS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

CANDYMAN JUST PAINTED THE ROOF LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK?








PEARLS GOLD LEAF WITH A HINT A CANDY


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 9 2011, 02:11 AM~19824538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: NICE! I likes!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 9 2011, 12:11 AM~19824538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

:biggrin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 30 2010, 09:14 AM~18946420
> *mine :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: TTT


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 9 2011, 02:11 AM~19824538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!! The colors flow perfectly together.  This pic shows that flow perfectly


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

G


> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 9 2011, 09:29 PM~19830977
> *Beautiful!! The colors flow perfectly together.    This pic shows that flow perfectly
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 9 2011, 01:11 AM~19824538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: much better than the white top!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 9 2011, 12:11 AM~19824538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *your ride is sweet brah....all your lines are pretty straight* :biggrin:


----------



## zues213 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Feb 6 2011, 07:24 PM~19804073
> *mine 3
> 
> 
> ...


for sale


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2011, 06:32 PM~19790093
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


IS THAT FOR SALE?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 8 2011, 11:11 PM~19824538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!
:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 01:24 PM~18800861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 7 2011, 09:22 PM~19811864
> *30GS THAKES THIS ONE NAME IT ITS NEW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 7 2011, 05:22 PM~19811864
> *30GS THAKES THIS ONE NAME IT ITS NEW
> 
> 
> ...


im sure someone is gonna fork out 30 g's for a hard top :nicoderm:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 14 2011, 01:04 AM~19863438
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 13 2011, 10:04 PM~19863438
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: NICE!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

GRACIAS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 13 2011, 11:04 PM~19863438
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean as hell


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 05:39 PM~19869651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite HT Treys
Very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 14 2011, 12:04 AM~19863438
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice homie!

what's been goin on?


----------



## hodaddy (Jan 31, 2010)

Before and after


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR FLAMBOYANT_@Feb 13 2011, 04:45 PM~19859655
> *im sure someone is gonna fork out 30 g's for a hard top :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 12:49 AM~19824412
> *I got the front bumper guard for it, should be on in the next few days.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2011, 02:08 AM~19873640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my boy nick tray lookin good


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2011, 04:08 AM~19873640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i want 63 vert :happysad:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1963_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13682188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ride


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

bump for the 63s


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2011, 01:08 AM~19873640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 13 2011, 11:04 PM~19863438
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 05:39 PM~19869651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 13 2011, 11:04 PM~19863438
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!

Before









the panels painted and in place









placement of pumps and hardlines started









car club "3d" etched plexiglass with green LED lighting









few of the car


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

_*WATCH THIS SHIT IT S HELLA FUNNY LAYITLOW ,COM*_


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 06:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


LOOKS GOOD
:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Feb 19 2011, 08:06 PM~19912186
> *
> WATCH  THIS  SHIT  IT S  HELLA  FUNNY  LAYITLOW ,COM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 07:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


this one keeps getting better and better
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blvd Classics C.C. (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by diggs1870_@Sep 21 2005, 05:43 PM~3860435
> *
> *


clean


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Feb 19 2011, 06:06 PM~19912186
> *
> WATCH  THIS  SHIT  IT S  HELLA  FUNNY  LAYITLOW ,COM
> *


lol


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 05:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 06:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


63 LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 08:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


THIS IS WHERE I WANT TO BE IN MY SIX TREY PROPS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 05:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 06:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


dammn loookn good
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

A little something im tryna put together


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Feb 27 2011, 02:46 AM~19970815
> *A little something im tryna put together
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

family first cc


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 27 2011, 11:39 PM~19977011
> *family first cc
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaaaayyyyyuuuummmm ya'll got it on lock


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2011, 09:41 PM~19977030
> *daaaaaaaaaayyyyyuuuummmm ya'll got it on lock
> *


WERE TRYING :biggrin: BUT YOU GUYS HAVE SOME BADASS RIDES TOO HOMIE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 27 2011, 11:42 PM~19977042
> *WERE TRYING :biggrin:  BUT YOU GUYS HAVE SOME BADASS RIDES TOO HOMIE
> *



gracias homie  


i'm gettin the plans for Rag #1 "The AfterLife" laid out now should start crankin on it again in a couple weeks.

jus tryin to run with the big dogs :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2011, 10:46 PM~19977089
> *gracias homie
> i'm gettin the plans for Rag #1 "The AfterLife" laid out now should start crankin on it again in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


sup homie :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 27 2011, 11:47 PM~19977095
> *sup homie  :wave:
> *



que onda sñr. red63rag :biggrin: 


we're just here tryin to get ready for the show season. we have our club show coming in april, we gotta shine cus its gonna be good!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2011, 10:49 PM~19977117
> *que onda sñr. red63rag :biggrin:
> we're just here tryin to get ready for the show season.  we have our club show coming in april, we gotta shine cus its gonna be good!
> *


Yeah im trying to get my car ready for summer too!!!!! good luck on your show!!!!! LATIN KUSTOMS doing big thangs!!!!! :0


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FAMILY FIRST 63'S
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin: :rofl: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 27 2011, 11:58 PM~19977186
> *Yeah im trying to get my car ready for summer too!!!!! good luck on your show!!!!! LATIN KUSTOMS doing big thangs!!!!! :0
> *



thanks for the props FAMILY FIRST C.C.  

ya'll keep doin your thang out there :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2011, 06:31 PM~19983566
> *thanks for the props FAMILY FIRST C.C.
> 
> ya'll keep doin your thang out there :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU SAME TOO YOU..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 27 2011, 10:39 PM~19977011
> *family first cc
> 
> 
> ...


anymore of this champagne one? love all the gold on it :biggrin:


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 27 2011, 10:39 PM~19977011
> *family first cc
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Mar 1 2011, 07:47 PM~19992625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Mar 1 2011, 07:41 PM~19992563
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE TRE HOMIE!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Mar 1 2011, 07:47 PM~19992625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 08:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


All the hardlines are done and polished


















A few from Carl Casper last week


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's a few of a show we hit up on sunday, my boy Hugo hookin up the pics :biggrin: 

my homie Nick's black rag


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 7 2011, 06:42 PM~20038637
> *here's a few of a show we hit up on sunday, my boy Hugo hookin up the pics :biggrin:
> 
> my homie Nick's black rag
> ...


BADASS HELLA WET.YOU GUYS ARE DOING IT :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Favorites!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 25 2011, 05:39 PM~19961281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

REBORN..Just started


----------



## tito63 (Mar 7, 2009)

orange county klique car club


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

MINE SHOULD LOOK LIKE THAT WEN DONE ..I HOPE :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 7 2011, 12:01 AM~20032763
> *All the hardlines are done and polished
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad ass tre :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

ANYBODY KNOW IF THEY MAKE AND WHERE I CAN GET DELETE PLATES FOR AC N HEATER HOLES IN THE FIREWALL? APPRECIATE THE HELP HOMIES THANKS


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 9 2011, 04:24 PM~20052800
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:44 PM~20064605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice!!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

63 non SS interior $500 with exchange of your old one front n back seats with all four panels going different color on mine


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Parliament cc san jose ca


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 7 2011, 11:11 PM~20039786
> *BADASS HELLA WET.YOU GUYS ARE DOING IT :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2...someone get that guy a chamois...damn that thing looks wet :thumbsup: That's why I love black, but I could never paint mine black. I'm too lazy to keep it up.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

READY FOR 2011 SEASON!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 12 2011, 09:55 PM~20078402
> *very nice!!
> *


thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

both are for sale


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Mar 15 2011, 04:26 PM~20098644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 PM~20093732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 PM~20064605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is a bad bitch!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 PM~20093732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie cars lookin f*#kin cleen


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 14 2011, 11:49 PM~20094217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 21 2011, 05:44 PM~20145236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 21 2011, 05:44 PM~20145236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorite treys


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Cream of wheat (Mar 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 10 2005, 09:58 AM~3788103
> *WERE THE 63 IMPALA'S AT POST YOUR 63 IMPALA HERE THANK'S uffin:
> *


----------



## Cream of wheat (Mar 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Mar 22 2011, 11:32 AM~20152102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 21 2011, 05:44 PM~20145236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOMIE DMACK CAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

this my 63...fresh paint...interior...and few upgrades


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

>


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 09:36 PM~20165677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 19 2011, 06:59 PM~19912139
> *in the process of getting my trunk redone. Almost finished!
> 
> Before
> ...


Keep doing your thang Homie


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5557417357_0910b90403_b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<a href=\'http://definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>SHOP NOW!</a>​*


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 09:36 PM~20165677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD  

CHINGON


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 25 2011, 07:36 PM~20181547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that 63 is fuckin' bad


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 24 2011, 05:36 AM~20165677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@Mar 23 2011, 11:46 PM~20162646
> *this my 63...fresh paint...interior...and few upgrades
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats fresh!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 28 2011, 09:04 AM~20200014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 28 2011, 09:04 AM~20200014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 25 2011, 09:36 PM~20181547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 25 2011, 07:36 PM~20181547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody got any more pics of this car??
these are the only 2 pics of this car that seem to be around :dunno:


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 28 2011, 10:40 AM~20200230
> *Damn thats fresh!
> *


thanks! its for sale or trade for 61 rag!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Mar 29 2011, 03:50 PM~20211013
> *anybody got any more pics of this car??
> these are the only 2 pics of this car that seem to be around :dunno:
> *


Here you go, and your welcome.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 25 2011, 08:38 PM~20182714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 29 2011, 11:38 PM~20215832
> *Here you go, and your welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks G :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:worship: :0 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 31 2011, 12:24 AM~20225242
> *:worship:  :0  :cheesy:  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride! Lovin those rims!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 1 2011, 03:53 PM~20238117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 28 2011, 10:58 PM~20206531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 1 2011, 05:50 PM~20238508
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!
> *


 thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 1 2011, 03:53 PM~20238117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum leave it like that


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 1 2011, 08:55 PM~20239781
> *dayum leave it like that
> *


just might :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*MY 63 SS VERT* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 2 2011, 09:27 PM~20245338
> *MY 63 SS VERT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 more pics


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 1 2011, 06:53 PM~20238117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam looking good Big Dog! Loving that chrome Rack!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Apr 4 2011, 12:09 PM~20256173
> *Dam looking good Big Dog! Loving that chrome Rack!
> *


 :cheesy: thank you


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 30 2011, 12:38 AM~20215832
> *Here you go, and your welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


  Clean ass trey, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 10:36 PM~20165677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 9 2011, 01:11 AM~19824538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful patterned top.  Nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*EL AMO..... *


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 2 2011, 08:27 PM~20245338
> *MY 63 SS VERT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


More pixs of the girl in the back seat! :wow: please :happysad:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

********* M I A M I ************


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20315111
> ********** M I A M I ************
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20315111
> ********** M I A M I ************
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20315111
> ********** M I A M I ************
> 
> 
> ...


Nice blue,


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20315111
> ********** M I A M I ************
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20315111
> ********** M I A M I ************
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 10 2011, 04:43 PM~20305152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Apr 12 2011, 09:32 AM~20319010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Apr 11 2011, 01:04 PM~20311701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> ********* M I A M I ************
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Any pics of that 63: the body is light grey. The lower quarter of car has blue patterns & hard top patterned too!! That joint NICE!! pics pics pics??????????? i seen it out N VEGAS SUPER SHOW couple yrs ago


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 29 2011, 11:38 PM~20215832
> *Here you go, and your welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the trunk or the engine bay, but from what I have seen in my opinion this fucker is the baddest hardtop out right now. Love it.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Mar 31 2011, 05:04 PM~20229974
> *Nice ride! Lovin those rims!
> *


:yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 10 2011, 03:43 PM~20305152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS HAS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE NICE'S HARD TOP OUT THERE MUST SEE IN PERSON 
:thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20315111
> ********** M I A M I ************
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! i love the color on this


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58_@Apr 13 2011, 05:36 PM~20331912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the setup?


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Apr 14 2011, 04:58 PM~20340657
> *any pics of the setup?
> *


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58_@Apr 14 2011, 05:10 PM~20340729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Apr 11 2011, 01:04 PM~20311701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Apr 13 2011, 07:12 PM~20331680
> *I haven't seen the trunk or the engine bay, but from what I have seen in my opinion this fucker is the baddest hardtop out right now. Love it.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :tears: 


























































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

OUR MEMBERS 63 SS JOHNNYS RIDE FROM CLASSIC STYLE CC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 1 2011, 04:53 PM~20238117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 29 2011, 11:38 PM~20215832
> *Here you go, and your welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58_@Apr 13 2011, 05:36 PM~20331912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tre!


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 10 2011, 04:43 PM~20305152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theebassplayer1 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by diggs1870_@Sep 21 2005, 05:46 PM~3860471
> *
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :banghead: hno:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

My SS Vert :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 25 2011, 08:07 PM~20419178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: VERY NICE!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 25 2011, 08:07 PM~20419178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: love the black with black top


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Apr 25 2011, 09:17 PM~20419282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 










my new and improved engine compartment


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 12 2011, 03:29 PM~20315111
> ********** M I A M I ************
> 
> 
> ...


noob question. just seen this, has no window lever, arm rest, nothing! how come?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 25 2011, 08:24 PM~20419364
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice and shiny :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20419178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride! Love the black the black on black ...


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

donna texas


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~ (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 23 2011, 10:36 PM~20165677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Apr 25 2011, 08:35 PM~20419481
> *noob question. just seen this, has no window lever, arm rest, nothing!  how come?
> *


still finishing the interior. just dropped them in to see how they looked!
there are also no kick panels or conv top.

hope to finish soon and post more pics!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leg46y+Apr 25 2011, 08:35 PM~20419481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT! I DONT HAVE WINDOWS NOR HANDLES. NEVER CRUISE WITH WINDOWS UP WHY HAVE'M! :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 27 2011, 08:17 PM~20435711
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT! I DONT HAVE WINDOWS NOR HANDLES. NEVER CRUISE WITH WINDOWS UP WHY HAVE'M!  :biggrin:
> *


what if it rains :dunno:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 27 2011, 08:35 PM~20435874
> *what if it rains  :dunno:
> *


ITS ONLY WATER! :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 27 2011, 08:38 PM~20435919
> *ITS ONLY WATER!  :biggrin:
> *


i like your attitude :biggrin:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 28 2011, 11:19 AM~20433718
> *still finishing the interior. just dropped them in to see how they looked!
> there are also no kick panels or conv top.
> 
> ...


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 28 2011, 03:17 PM~20435711
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT! I DONT HAVE WINDOWS NOR HANDLES. NEVER CRUISE WITH WINDOWS UP WHY HAVE'M!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

My homies from GOODTIMES DFW


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Apr 27 2011, 08:27 PM~20436378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im in Love :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 28 2011, 06:37 PM~20443498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this car, 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 28 2011, 07:29 PM~20443424
> *My homies from GOODTIMES DFW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 28 2011, 07:37 PM~20443498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 25 2011, 07:07 PM~20419178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

6 Trey I just traded for a few weeks ago.


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 3 2011, 11:12 AM~20475346
> *6 Trey I just traded for a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...:thumbsup: but them Honda wheels gotta go!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _______________@May 3 2011, 02:51 PM~20476064
> *Nice...:thumbsup: but them Honda wheels gotta go!
> *


Saving up for my 72 spokes right now.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 3 2011, 02:16 PM~20476625
> *Saving up for my 72 spokes right now.
> *


sell the big wheels and use that bread


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Apr 27 2011, 10:27 PM~20436378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 3 2011, 04:20 PM~20476652
> *sell the big wheels and use that bread
> *


Its my only car right now and I don't have any other wheels. Can't have the car sitting on blocks after I sell the wheels. :biggrin: I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 25 2011, 08:54 PM~20419684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 what color is this??


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 3 2011, 08:02 PM~20479407
> *Its my only car right now and I don't have any other wheels. Can't have the car sitting on blocks after I sell the wheels. :biggrin:  I'll just have to wait it out.
> *


shes a clean looking 63, cant wait to see her on some spokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 3 2011, 08:19 PM~20479604
> *:0  :0 what color is this??
> *


STOCK PAINT! :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 3 2011, 10:23 PM~20479641
> *shes a clean looking 63, cant wait to see her on some spokes. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. I'll post some pics when I get her on some 13's


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 3 2011, 11:00 PM~20481002
> *STOCK PAINT!  :biggrin:
> *


Color code would look good on my glasshouse


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2011, 10:29 AM~20483107
> *Color code would look  good on my glasshouse
> *


I wanna say is code 905.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 4 2011, 12:35 PM~20483818
> *I wanna say is code 905.
> *


 :thumbsup: thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 25 2011, 08:54 PM~20419684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS 63 IT'S CLEAN AS HELL HOMIE.!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@May 5 2011, 09:30 AM~20489896
> *LOVE THIS 63 IT'S CLEAN AS HELL HOMIE.!!! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: THANKS!... HOPE TO SEE U GUYS ON JUN 5. AT SANTA BARBARA'S SHOW!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 5 2011, 11:18 AM~20490583
> *:thumbsup: THANKS!... HOPE TO SEE U GUYS ON JUN 5. AT SANTA BARBARA'S SHOW!
> *


Hell ya homie for sure we will be there. You taking the tre? Like to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@May 5 2011, 11:51 AM~20490774
> *Hell ya homie for sure we will be there. You taking the tre? Like to see it in person  :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS THE PLAN BROTHA! :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 5 2011, 12:46 PM~20491078
> *THAT IS THE PLAN BROTHA!  :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 05:01 PM~20499139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 08:18 PM~20518332
> *No trim,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: no lights, scary.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 08:18 PM~20518332
> *No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 08:18 PM~20518332
> *NICE COLOR! :thumbsup:*


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 10:18 PM~20518332
> *No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!*


Left out the best part NO TOP!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FAMILY FIRST 
RED RAG 63 
IN THE L R M MAG









:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2011, 10:29 AM~20483107
> *Color code would look  good on my glasshouse
> *


it's a bad ass color all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@May 12 2011, 08:30 PM~20541811
> *FAMILY FIRST
> RED RAG 63
> IN THE  L R M MAG
> ...


:thumbsup:congrats!


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@May 12 2011, 09:57 PM~20542718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

something different
pic from barret jackson


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@May 14 2011, 04:45 AM~20550596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@May 14 2011, 04:45 AM~20550596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@May 14 2011, 03:45 AM~20550596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 6 2011, 08:06 PM~20500457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this 63!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 6 2011, 08:06 PM~20500457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Saw this trey cruising the streets up at twin peaks in SF back in 2008.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@May 16 2011, 10:57 AM~20562962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@May 16 2011, 12:57 PM~20562962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 show me how to get it done like that homie :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@May 14 2011, 04:45 AM~20550596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too much free time? :dunno: 
one ruined 63


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 20 2011, 09:50 AM~20380716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

That's some old school right there.  


















[/quote]


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 24 2011, 11:52 AM~20618685
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MOFO CLEAN!
:nicoderm:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 24 2011, 12:52 PM~20619062
> *MOFO CLEAN!
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@May 24 2011, 02:59 PM~20619950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good start.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@May 24 2011, 02:59 PM~20619950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see the rest of this drop top


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 11:18 PM~20518332
> *No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 11:18 PM~20518332
> *No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats some shit I'll do lol


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 25 2011, 07:55 PM~20630131
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 25 2011, 07:56 PM~20630139
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUANCHO63_@May 25 2011, 09:09 PM~20630250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@May 29 2011, 02:55 PM~20652271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 06:14 PM~20652565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum homie, thats hard as fuck! 

hey wait a minute, i jus noticed.......you're RAG3ROY with a new screen name :biggrin: 

so that was the white one? badass homie!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@May 12 2011, 10:30 PM~20541811
> *FAMILY FIRST
> RED RAG 63
> IN THE  L R M MAG
> ...



i seen that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah that's the White one homie
Lil change up


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

looking for pics of 63-64 impalas with factory spotlights. anybody got some?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I've got to get me one of these. Maybe one day someone will want to trade my Caddy for a decent 63.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

red63rag said:


>


 Look Good Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

I like it a lot better like this!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

vynetyme said:


>


Looking real nice Roy! Im really feeling that color :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tage said:


> Looking real nice Roy! Im really feeling that color :thumbsup:


Thanks dog it's a big change from the White....more to come soon hopefully :happysad:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks dog it's a big change from the White....more to come soon hopefully :happysad:


The white was nice, but the green is real nice eye catcher  Any plans for lifts?


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

vynetyme said:


>


very clean look. good job


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

TKeeby79 said:


> Look Good Homie! :thumbsup:


thanks homie!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


:thumbsup: NICE COLOR!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

red63rag said:


> very clean look. good job





CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :thumbsup: NICE COLOR!


Thanks guys still trying to catch up to yous guys' bad ass rides ...getting there ...a part at a Time :happysad:

:biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

vynetyme said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

leg46y said:


>


 Nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

vynetyme said:


> *Thanks guys still trying to catch up to yous guys' bad ass rides ...getting there ...a part at a Time* :happysad:
> 
> :biggrin:




your modesty is impressive homie


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

ttt for the 63s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> your modesty is impressive homie


Homie I am just happy as hell to own my dream car,let alone it be nice.

How the hell you and that bad ass Raggy of yours doing doggie?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

vynetyme said:


> Homie I am just happy as hell to own my dream car,let alone it be nice.
> 
> How the hell you and that *bad ass Raggy* of yours doing doggie?


please, man, i'm just tryin to have a little something.:happysad:

i'm cool, tryin to get squared away from a break-in at my casa. took all the good shit, but didn't fuck with the car or the frame i'm building in the garage. there was a set of daytons in there laying on the floor too, but i know they went in there and looked.

still tryin to get the other rag done, long road ahead on that one though

but that rag is lookin badass bro, the colors stand out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> please, man, i'm just tryin to have a little something.:happysad:
> 
> i'm cool, tryin to get squared away from a break-in at my casa. took all the good shit, but didn't fuck with the car or the frame i'm building in the garage. there was a set of daytons in there laying on the floor too, but i know they went in there and looked.
> 
> ...


You doing it though
Yeah that break in chit really sucks.
My chit just got broke into last year when we went outta town for a show
I have a feeling it was my 11yo sons friends cause all they took was a ps3 xbox 360 and some alcohol
Didn't take no jewelry,autograghed chit or laptops and flatscreens and such....and thank god they didn't find the guns
What was the bitch is we have an alarm on the house too just never use it :happysad:
Anyways guess I'll chalk that one up to karma of what I did when I was a youngsta
Got any recent pics of the Raggy?
And thanks for the props on mines,it goes in on Friday for leafing and striping and the trunk should be done soon enough.Then to put all the goodies on the engine and take a lil break until next year :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Para ariba uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

chosen one said:


>





chosen one said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

chosen one said:


>


LOVE YOUR THREE CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

anyone have a center console for sale? just the console..


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Cinco de mayo festival in santa rosa ca, took a pic of my whipp as some hoes were walking by, and my homie sitting in the front seat, making sure haters dont scratch my car,


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

At a car show a few months after i got the chevy,


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

on my way to this spot, the car blew out a water pump gasket.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

on the trailer,


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

my 63 and my homies 62


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

bottom left cornner you catch my homies 62


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

it aint no garage whore


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

pumping petro


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

before i put switches


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

driving it home after i bought it.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

my interior


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

ICEE*63 said:


> LOVE YOUR THREE CLEAN AS FUCK


THANK,S DAWG YOUR RIDE CLEAN TO NICE 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

88spokes said:


>



Very nice! I like how your ride lays out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

I picked this up a few months back. There's nothing like owning a classic ride. She needs help but dammit she's a 63. One project at a time...:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude thats nics man.


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude thats nics man.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


 HOTT-DAMMMMM!!!!!!!! :wow::nicoderm::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


  clean as f***


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


damn i guess i never ealized how clean your ride is. this is one bad ass 63.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

can someone tell me if the dash bezels for 63 and 64 are interchangeable? thanks


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


fuk this is nice, very motivating!


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

*T T T :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

this is my 63 impala 4 door hardtop. my daily driver is a lil flashy from what the cop that pulled me over last week hahaha


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


 :worship:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

sweet


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Big Body Caddi said:


> Keep doing your thang Homie


 clean 63


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


NICE!


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

*MY 63*


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks real GOOD, GoodTimer :thumbsup:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> > New screensaver. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> can someone tell me if the dash bezels for 63 and 64 are interchangeable? thanks


:nosad:They are not interchangeable.


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


WOW! thats beautifil!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> THE HOMIE DMACK CAR!!! :thumbsup:


Anybody know what color this is ,color code ?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Laurel Green Poly 905


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Took the 20 and 22's off my 63 over the weekend...Went with something a little more traditional.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

GOOT said:


> Took the 20 and 22's off my 63 over the weekend...Went with something a little more traditional.


looks really nice!!!!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 325905



:wow: Dam Roy, the leafing and striping came out really NICE! Simple, plain and elegant! Just how it should be :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>



This is a sweet effen pic! :thumbsup: Nice Ride homie!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


NOW THATS KILLEN"EM!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


 this picture almost doesn't even look real....its so clean and perfect, kinda looks like a painting


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

chosen one said:


>


Good look, RAG TOP ROB


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Homies 63 almost done.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tage said:


> :wow: Dam Roy, the leafing and striping came out really NICE! Simple, plain and elegant! Just how it should be :thumbsup:


Thanks dog it's getting there :happysad:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


any pics of the 1 on the right?

is there a build topic?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

leg46y said:


> any pics of the 1 on the right?
> 
> is there a build topic?












No build topic. It's just a daily ride!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


LOVE YOUR CAR HOMIE I SEEN IT IN SANTA BARBARA VERY CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

KDM66 said:


>


 not hating at all! but ur fender trims are put wrong homie


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

bunch of firme 6treys


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> LOVE YOUR CAR HOMIE I SEEN IT IN SANTA BARBARA VERY CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


Thanks!  yeah Santa Barbara was a good show... Too bad rain stopped many from attending. Will be there next year for sure hopefully weather turns out better!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


I can't wait til my shit looks like this underneath



Very inspirational


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> I can't wait til my shit looks like this underneath
> 
> 
> 
> Very inspirational


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

my work in progress...all the trim just needs to be put back on, its all at the shop getting chromed


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

GOOT said:


> Took the 20 and 22's off my 63 over the weekend...Went with something a little more traditional.


 looking nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


TTT


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Anybody looking for a Hotwheels Replica of their 63, let me know
I can paint it to match any car
If interested PM me


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Not mine no more, miss her....


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:....super super clean azz muther.....bad azz pic...."CALIFORNIA 63" IS NOTHIN BUT DETAIL....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

PATRON GOLD said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm:....super super clean azz muther.....bad azz pic...."CALIFORNIA 63" IS NOTHIN BUT DETAIL....:thumbsup::thumbsup:





PATRON GOLD said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





______________ said:


> :thumbsup:


 
:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Just wanted to share one of the 63 Impalas that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made. 
Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:

More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showt...OLORING-BOOK**


















Heres the official trailer for the book:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

i just got my 63 and i bought skirts... is there anything i should know or watch out for before i put them on..i am running 13x7 s thanks


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

$ 68 $ said:


> i just got my 63 and i bought skirts... is there anything i should know or watch out for before i put them on..i am running 13x7 s thanks


If you plan on juicing it you HAVE to put a narrowed rearend on it. I recommend a Ford 9" with a wishbone. I have that in mine, and have no issues with any type of rubbing, with either locking up or 3 wheeling.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's my build so far. Are 2 ton pre-cut springs ok for the 63 or which ones should I use for my hydro setup 8's up front 10's on the rear?Thanx.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> If you plan on juicing it you HAVE to put a narrowed rearend on it. I recommend a Ford 9" with a wishbone. I have that in mine, and have no issues with any type of rubbing, with either locking up or 3 wheeling.


Thankx bro for the help...


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone gota wishbone for a 63 for sale..?i gota alot parts for trade or pm me a price..thx


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


post up some pics of your car, that thing looks mint.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Damn:0:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

from a car show over the weekend


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

pic of my homies lil boy checking out a 63 ragg


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

red63rag said:


> :yes:



One of my favorite impalas!


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

does anyone know wich steering conversion is the best one to do and what and where i can get all the parts thanks


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

$ 68 $ said:


> does anyone know wich steering conversion is the best one to do and what and where i can get all the parts thanks


If you are talking about the 605 conversion the place to go is abspowerbrake.com. This is where myself and a few other people I know have gotten all our 605 conversion kits and they are very reputable. They have them in both chrome and black. I have it on my 63 and the difference is night and day. 

Here is the link to the catalog
ABS Power Brake, Inc.

Go to page 30 for the 58-70 impala. It shows everything included.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sparky said:


> pic of my homies lil boy checking out a 63 ragg


I bet me and him have the same looks on our faces when we see them :wow::wow: lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JINXED32 said:


> CALIFORNIA 63 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

same car


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My 63


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


badass


----------



## WKKLASSICS (Jul 15, 2011)

HERES MY LITTLE BRO'S 63 RAG JUST COMPLETED FRAME OFF HERE IN AZ AND SENT IT TO SEATTLE FOR HIM


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> If you are talking about the 605 conversion the place to go is abspowerbrake.com. This is where myself and a few other people I know have gotten all our 605 conversion kits and they are very reputable. They have them in both chrome and black. I have it on my 63 and the difference is night and day.
> 
> Here is the link to the catalog
> ABS Power Brake, Inc.
> ...




thanks again for the help bro...uffin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

old school


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


:wow:
juice it.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

mine


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

KINGCADILLAC said:


> And of coarse who could forget this 63.


throw back!:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


rare option?! :wow:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

NICE ]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

06]







PADRINOS ABOVE THE LAW................[/QUOTE PADRINOS CC


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

JUST GOT THE TOP DONE YESTERDAY!!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

huesone said:


> JUST GOT THE TOP DONE YESTERDAY!!!!!
> View attachment 345341


Looking good, I like the matching top to the paint! :thumbsup: Did you go with a Gangsta Back Window?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

huesone said:


> JUST GOT THE TOP DONE YESTERDAY!!!!!
> View attachment 345341



:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: VERY NICE!


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking good, I like the matching top to the paint! :thumbsup: Did you go with a Gangsta Back Window?


APPRECIATE THE THUMBS UP! NO GANGSTA BACK WINDOW THOUGH....


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking good, I like the matching top to the paint! <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg" border="0"> Did you go with a Gangsta Back Window?


<br><br>APPRECIATE THE THUMBS UP! NO GANGSTA BACK WINDOW THOUGH....


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

WESIDE63 said:


> View attachment 345935
> View attachment 345937
> View attachment 345939
> View attachment 345941
> ...


*you still looking clean wes* :thumbsup:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

cool runnings said:


> *you still looking clean wes* :thumbsup:


*What up Brotha? Where's my 67?*


----------



## WKKLASSICS (Jul 15, 2011)

MY LITTLE BROTHERS 63 RAG AT CHEHALIS CAR SHOW 1ST PLACE


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

WKKLASSICS said:


> MY LITTLE BROTHERS 63 RAG AT CHEHALIS CAR SHOW 1ST PLACE


 Very nice any more pics........?


----------



## WKKLASSICS (Jul 15, 2011)

JUST THESE FROM ANOTHER COLUMN, I BUILT THE CAR HERE IN A.Z. FOR MY LITTLE BROTHER THAT WAS HIS 3RD SHOW WITH THE CAR. FULL FRAME OFF RESTORATION


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


>


NICE SHOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

ragtopman63 said:


>


looking good hope to see your tre out this weekend uffin::h5:


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


heartofthacity said:


> JINXED32 said:
> 
> 
> > Definition of clean!! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

... My 63'


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

impalaserg said:


>


STILL CAN BE FIXED!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

huesone said:


> JUST GOT THE TOP DONE YESTERDAY!!!!!
> View attachment 345341


:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

SURE CAN $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

WESIDE63 said:


> *What up Brotha? Where's my 67?*


*waddup brah....the 67 is being worked on right now. changing colors, interior and motor - trying to be on your status! - good to see you bradah....much love* uffin:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:... i have always loved this car. I met you at the DUB show. I had the grn /wht 63.



A&Rplating said:


> View attachment 348117
> View attachment 348118


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* Looking for pictures of patterned tops on a 63..... can you post some pics of you top if you have patterns

thanks *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


*CLEAN!!!*


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Loco Low Tucson 520 said:


> * Looking for pictures of patterned tops on a 63..... can you post some pics of you top if you have patterns
> 
> thanks *


*Here ya go bro. *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/11876-61-64-impalas-w-roof-patterns.html


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

impalaserg said:


> [/QUOTE
> /////////\\\\\\\\\\
> 
> DAMM THATS FUCKED UP


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

malomonte said:


> NICE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WKKLASSICS said:


> MY LITTLE BROTHERS 63 RAG AT CHEHALIS CAR SHOW 1ST PLACE[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ss63panic said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin: uffin:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

impalaserg said:


>


Sorry Bro :nosad:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

NM46ER said:


>


amazing, who did this?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Silentdawg said:


> amazing, who did this?


By the looks of it I would say Vanderslice


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

NM46ER said:


>


OOOH WEEE


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Cal Blast is now offering custom made third brake lights for Impalas made out of the rear trunk emblems. Just send us your emblem and we will convert it to a third brake light, we use very bright LEDs and can make them in red, clear, or any other color you like and they will still light up RED.

We are doing them for $150, if you would like to have one made or have any question hit us up at (909)949-9505.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> By the looks of it I would say Vanderslice


YA ITS ANOTHER VANDERSLICE CREATION


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I know its a bel air not an impala. Sorry the pics are soo big :uh:

















































My boy is selling this '62 Bel air wagon for $7000 o.b.o. It's super clean with a nice 355sbc now but has the original complete good running 283 too. Car just went over 100k and the 283 was swapped out around 96k. Car only has a small spot of surface rust on the lower back drivers side quarter panel. Paint stripper was spilled on the passenger side so it was stripped down and then primered. Og jack is still in the spare compartment. Here's a video. Sorry for how choppy it is, my phone is stupid :uh:http://static.photobucket.com/playe...jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110817_122616-1.mp4


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

NM46ER said:


> YA ITS ANOTHER VANDERSLICE CREATION


Yup :yes:What's up homie? Good meeting you today. See you next month.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Elite64 said:


> Cal Blast is now offering custom made third brake lights for Impalas made out of the rear trunk emblems. Just send us your emblem and we will convert it to a third brake light, we use very bright LEDs and can make them in red, clear, or any other color you like and they will still light up RED.
> 
> We are doing them for $150, if you would like to have one made or have any question hit us up at (909)949-9505.


This is very cool.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

StreetNShow said:


> Yup :yes:What's up homie? Good meeting you today. See you next month.


SAME HERE VATO CANT WAIT TO SEE THE RIDE ALL CHROMED OUT!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


AHHH, that lovely generator light. I have GOT to pull mine out. It drives me insane.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

impalaserg said:


>


any parts homie


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

NM46ER said:


>


Ah inspiration....can't wait to start throwing all my money towards my 63


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

NM46ER said:


> SAME HERE VATO CANT WAIT TO SEE THE RIDE ALL CHROMED OUT!


Thanks bro. I'm almost there homie. It's been a long time but it'll be well worth it in the end. I got a good team and a good group of people behind me. I can't wait to start working on my 63. That'll be a true investment. Im getting shit for it little by little as a headstart.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Cal Blast is now offering custom made third brake lights for Impalas made out of the rear trunk emblems. Just send us your emblem and we will convert it to a third brake light, we use very bright LEDs and can make them in red, clear, or any other color you like and they will still light up RED.We are doing them for $150, if you would like to have one made or have any question hit us up at (909)949-9505.


Hmmm...Thats some cool custom shit. Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

NM46ER said:


>


WOW!!!! I 've never seen a '63 done in '59 Gothic Gold before.....Super Nice!:run:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ANY ONE NEED 63 PARTS? HERES THE LINK TO MY THREAD. I HAVE 63 AND 65 PARTS LISTED.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/310346-63-65-impala-parts-sale.html


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT FOR 6 TREYS


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good Homie. 


huesone said:


> View attachment 357354
> 
> View attachment 357355
> 
> ...


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

TTT FOR THE 63S


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ICEE*63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

huesone said:


> View attachment 357354
> 
> View attachment 357355
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

red63rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

THE DAILY...


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

P A R L I A M E N T cc


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

red63rag said:


>


clean as fuck


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks homie!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:shocked::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

damn those are a couple of clean 63s


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

DELGADO58 said:


> P A R L I A M E N T cc


How much for the woman shipped?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

NM46ER said:


>


VERY CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CAR CLUB ............CALIFAS...............














PADRINOS














alexs 1963 tone locs 63 reasons PADRINOS CAR CLUB







RAUL MALDONADOS WIKED 63 REDWOOD CITY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## rb619 (Mar 10, 2009)

MI SANCHA INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

chosen one said:


>


Seen your trey at the L.A show, clean!!!!!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

red63rag said:


> Seen your trey at the L.A show, clean!!!!!


THANKS DAWG YOUR RIDE LOOKS GOOD TO. NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

HERE IS MINE BEFORE I STARTED MY FRAME OFF AGAIN


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

ICEE*63 said:


> HERE IS MINE BEFORE I STARTED MY FRAME OFF AGAIN


Damn frame off again, car is clean as fuck what are you doin to it now?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

$piff said:


> Damn frame off again, car is clean as fuck what are you doin to it now?


THANK YOU HOMIE JUST WANT TO STEP IT UP A LIL MORE :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ANOTHER THROWBACK LOL.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

red63rag said:


> Seen your trey at the L.A show, clean!!!!!


NICE!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ICEE*63 said:


> HERE IS MINE BEFORE I STARTED MY FRAME OFF AGAIN


Can't wait to see it done....


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

skan91 said:


> Can't wait to see it done....


ME TOO TAKING TO LONG I HATE BEING DOWN BUT ALMOST THERE


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

chosen one said:


> [/
> QUOTE]
> :nicoderm::yes::werd:


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

Damn i miss my six trey!!!!!! :banghead: :tears:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 378342
> View attachment 378343


:wow:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BIG COUNTRY said:


> chosen one said:
> 
> 
> > CLEAN RAG :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

vegas super show 11


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ICEE*63 said:


> ANOTHER THROWBACK LOL.[/QUOTE
> ................
> .......................
> .................................
> ...........................................


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

NM46ER said:


>


nice set up 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

chosen one said:


>





chosen one said:


>





red63rag said:


> Seen your trey at the L.A show, clean!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

THANKS DAWG GOOD LOOKING OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

88spokes said:


>


sits really nice:worship:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

...USO MIAMI...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


Clean ride!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

huesone said:


> View attachment 385774
> 
> View attachment 385775
> 
> ...


Seen this one in person!!! SICK!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


Super clean! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

88spokes said:


>


That's a real nice pic of this ride, what color blue is that?


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


 NOW THAT'S A BAD ASS PIC!!!! ONE OF THE NICEST 63 OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

NM46ER said:


>


Sweet color on this


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

88spokes said:


>


Thats shit Gangsta there great pose bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> TTT


cleaan!!!!! :yes:


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

great pics!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

skan91 said:


>


:thumbsup: THAT IS NICE RIGHT THERE!


----------



## CALI LAC 209 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## CALI LAC 209 (Jun 18, 2011)

my old 63 sold it like 5 years ago


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

65riviera said:


> :thumbsup:


:nicoderm: Woodland!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

TTT for the sixty threes :worship:

anyone got a kickass rag for sale?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT for my favorite year.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> TTT


This ride is badass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

skan91 said:


> WOW :wow:. BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

thats tight!!!


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone got an OG tissue dispenser for sale?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 
Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## -64impala (Mar 21, 2010)

My 63 from Sweden, work in progress


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

tearing into this real soon new paint and interior


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

View attachment 405107

View attachment 405109

View attachment 405110

View attachment 405111

View attachment 405112

View attachment 405113

View attachment 405108

View attachment 405106


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## JasonVoorhees (Oct 16, 2011)

Wtf? Page 6?!? :nono:
TTT


----------



## JasonVoorhees (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Eazy's three was clean.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

found this in a dry ass barn in texas, working on tryn to get this..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

interior still has og bubble seat covers..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

clean


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

has 45k og miles..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

body and trim are straight!!! pics suck car is super dusty


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

my 63s motor


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

my 63 ss 4spd/posi pw, a/c, cruise control, etc. im building has lots of factory options hopeefully be done this sumer


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

bad ass, i love the 4-speed. nice car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

antwonee63 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > Drive by spy shot :rofl:
> ...


----------



## Soccer63SS (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 417327
> View attachment 417326
> View attachment 417325


Sweet ride


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

To the top!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 417327
> View attachment 417326
> View attachment 417325


ARE THOSE 13'S ?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

BLOODY MARY FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


63hardtoprider said:


>


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 427527


more pictures damn that car is nice!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> more pictures damn that car is nice!!!


 THANKS HOME


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> THANKS HOME


 SORRY I MEANT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys :wave:we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in SoCal with a big turn out, Click link below for all info

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

wsup guys...anybody here got piks of they're frame off of da kar and assembled...? if do kan u guys pm me sum piks pls im tryin to assemble my kar back together...lol..thx in advance


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i just got a 63 SS, and it has the holes for the rocker panel molding, is this original or where they added on later? im not a fan of the rocker panel molding but dont want to shave if its original


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> i just got a 63 SS, and it has the holes for the rocker panel molding, is this original or where they added on later? im not a fan of the rocker panel molding but dont want to shave if its original


:nosad: Not original, and in my opinion they look terrible. :facepalm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Ant63ss said:


> :nosad: Not original, and in my opinion they look terrible. :facepalm:


Thanks,

I feel better now about welding them up!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*BUMP FOR SOME CLEAN ASS TRE'S....:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 427526


*LOOKS WAY DIFFERENT FROM THE LAST TIME I SAW IT MY BOY, LOOKEN CLEAN RAYMOND!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


> vegas super show 11


:facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK63 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## BLACK63 (Jan 9, 2012)

<img id="vbattach_433432" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=433432&stc=1" attachmentid="433432">


----------



## BLACK63 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

For Sale
27K












model not included


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

heres my trey, all original paint too


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

clean trey!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

lays nice, and locks up!!! priceless.......


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>



:nicoderm: VERY NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> For Sale
> 27K
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

rollin down 75th after the picnic last sunday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

one last one for now


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

SUMMER MADNESS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT for the TREs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SW713 said:


> one last one for now


Car has came a long way.Big ups on the build.


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

getting ready for easter 2012!!!!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> View attachment 443934



nice ride homie!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

vynetyme said:


> Car has came a long way.Big ups on the build.


thanks homie, but it still has a way to go. its missing a few touches, this is probably the one that will never be done there will always be something to do to it.

but for now, i'm on the hunt for the right hardtop. and everybody says "why do you want a hardtop when you have a vert?":dunno:

can't believe you wanna sell vynetime.....you should lift it, get it over with, and you'll be in love again


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

TTT FOR THE SIX THREES


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice ride homie!


thanks homeboy!


----------



## superlearner (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*1963 Impala highly optioned convertible

Power Windows,Power Seats,Power Top,Power brakes,Power Steering,Factory Green Tint,Dual exhaust,bumperguards,paded dash,dual antenna,AC car.
Paint and interior less than 7 months old along with alot of trim
Loaded Trim Tag!



1992 Iroc Z-28 350 TPI 
Chrome
220 amp alternator
Brake booster
Lower steering Shaft
Steering Column Housing
Fan Shroud
Water Pump
Power Steering Pump
Heater/fan Box
Gas door
Gold
Intake
Valve covers
Knuckle Guards
Instrument Bezel
several outter Moldings
Dayton Knock Offs on 88 spoke D's with Gold Nips and Hubs(pre-stamped)
Window switches and Interior trim
Buttons
pinch moldings

New
Alternator
gas tank
Brake Booster
Bumpers Freshly Dipped
Floor Mats
paint
Interior
Leafing
Striping
Amp
Steering Wheel Restore(OG)....currently getting done
Skirts....Currently getting done
80% of Molding 
Top Boot

Everything works except the Speedometer and AC.....All pinstriping and Leafing is over 4 Clear but Under 1 so can be taken off
Probably alot I'm forgetting but this can always be edited.Will be in Mesa.No rush to sell and will only consider trades from 58-63or Tri 5's.car runs excellent and will travel anywhere.Really looking to trade and especially for a Bubbletop.
Cash Price $27K 














































































































































*Only rust is on outside and very Bottom of Trunk pan and I have an extra one .I haven't put it in yet because I was going to Chrome it before Welding it in........Also have complete Rear Chrome Suspension minus the trailing Arms that can go with it.....Including a Chrome and Gold Engraved Rear Axle housing..







More pics can be seen through PM and questions can be answered through signature details .....
*Roy 719-650-1617 [email protected]~*


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

ive seen some people put the tissue disp in middle and some put it under the glove box. Is there a OG place for it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 445360
> 
> 
> ive seen some people put the tissue disp in middle and some put it under the glove box. Is there a OG place for it?


I believe it is right here for the 63 and 64,and to the right for the 62 .I could be wrong though.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

mario805 said:


> View attachment 445357
> 
> 
> :fool2:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> I believe it is right here for the 63 and 64,and to the right for the 62 .I could be wrong though.


coz with the 63 the ac lever is there in the middle.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

oh wait yours is ac too. . . . . where is the lever on yours? to the left?

btw nice ride


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump cause im gettin another 63 .. back in the game homies


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

touchdowntodd said:


> bump cause im gettin another 63 .. back in the game homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone need a og spotlight? Have this one for sale.

$450 obo


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

nice spot ...

hopefully i have some pics soon  ... should be done and to me in a couple weeks!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Just got a solid 63ss,can't wait to get started.I'll post pics later.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry for the big pic,threw some 65 hubcaps for the pic,og 91 thousand mile car,black plates,og 327,true supersport.


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

*63 SS HT*

Here's my whip. Peace.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Clean.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

They look badass in red,clean car bro.


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

oldsoul said:


> They look badass in red,clean car bro.


Thanks braddah


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuk...I need a 63 SS vert in my life.


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

And a 63 Wagon


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

ragtopman63 said:


>



Bad ass!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

ICEE*63 said:


>


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

keep in mind they are hard to find and not alot people have them.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


I hope you still got the other one homie :ugh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Silentdawg said:


> I hope you still got the other one homie :ugh:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chris g said:


>




FIRST FEW PICS I WAS LIKE :thumbsup:THEN THE BIG RIMS I WAS LIKE :tears:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

:rofl: those r old pics dont have switches yet so i jus roll how ever i feel but for now im rollin 3teens till i blow out the tires again:biggrin:


MISTER ED said:


> FIRST FEW PICS I WAS LIKE :thumbsup:THEN THE BIG RIMS I WAS LIKE :tears:


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a video of my 63 burning out.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bqj1050q4Fc


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ully-chromed-undercarage-frame-off-resto.htmlwuts up 63 fam i got this 64 impala that i am looking to trade for a 63 impala ss or ht bagged or stock gots to be clean just throwing it out there pm me or get at me on my thred if interested in a trade thanx


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :biggrin:


U da man :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


>


nice trey!!! anymore pics???


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone did a # on that red 63 up there, was nice.


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> View attachment 464195
> View attachment 464196
> View attachment 464197
> View attachment 464198


Any more pics of the saddle one(3d)


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

This might be the same one posted in #41. One of my San Diego favorites.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes yes. Im lucky


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> This might be the same one posted in #41. One of my San Diego favorites.
> View attachment 464548


Bad ass!


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

A few crappy iPhone pics


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Barba said:


> :drama:



Very nice! :yes:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> A few crappy iPhone pics


yeah!
still love that sixty 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Barba said:


> :drama:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

RAG TOP ROB....WITH "EL TRESE"


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Popo had me sitting on the curb last nite. Fuck the law


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


Do you have any video of your LO ROD?

Here's one of mine


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

sickthree said:


> Do you have any video of your LO ROD?
> 
> Here's one of mine


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> BLOODY MARY FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO
> View attachment 426797


uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

sickthree said:


> Do you have any video of your LO ROD?
> 
> Here's one of mine



No burn out... but here's a short vid of it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G2wfpaNrw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> No burn out... but here's a short vid of it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G2wfpaNrw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> No burn out... but here's a short vid of it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G2wfpaNrw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

saw this on google, thought i'd share it.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

red63rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

red63rag said:


>


wowzers
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*HERE IS ARE
LAYITLOW LINK
** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **
*
*FACEBOOK LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760/*​


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 485018


Nice pics Carnal


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

:boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 485018


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Lunas64 said:


>


anymore pics??


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

RdnLow63 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


clean ride!!


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

BigDeep said:


> a few 63's(one or two may be a 64 my bad)from a show "scrape by the lake" in St Catherines, ontario canada. [attachmentid=280474][attachmentid=280464][attachmentid=280466][attachmentid=280468][attachmentid=280471]


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

88spokes said:


>


NICE TRES :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

skan91 said:


>


SIK ASS TRES HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

RdnLow63 said:


>


TTMFT FOR THIS CLEAN 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Had to move my 63 SS project last year because the city said said something to me about it so I had to put inflated tires on it and roll it under my carport. In this pic it was the first time this car had rolled on tires since 1983.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*== FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO ==*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*== FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO ==
*


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Frankie1 (Oct 31, 2011)

^:thumbsup:Bad ass car and pics!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## CAPONE79 (Jun 10, 2012)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Damnnnn!!!!!! Thats A Nice Ride:thumbsup:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragtopman63 said:


>



CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

PICTURES BY THE HOMIE DREAM ON.


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


that's effin sick !


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

MR. MARS said:


>


Got any more of these????.?.


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

a shit load


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

MR. MARS said:


> a shit load


Bust them out, there sick as fuck.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


 Very Nice Thats My Dads Car


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *== FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO ==*
> View attachment 490757


bad ass picture


----------



## Davis63 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Davis63 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> PICTURES BY THE HOMIE DREAM ON.


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey whatsup homies, Eazy E's old mint green 63 impala is gonna be shown for the first time at the LA convention center at the supershow on Spet 2nd if you wanna check it out. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/340326-recent-pics-eazy-es-mint-green-63-impala.html


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> HERES MY NEW 63 THAT USE TO BELONG TO EAZY E
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-recent-pics-eazy-e-mint-green-63-impala.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

mine... reppin STYLISTICS LA INC .. the real deal mother chapter ... (but living in Milwaukee, WI)

lemme know what u guys think..


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

1963 impala OEM insert cloth green. Approximately a square yard 4' x 3-1/2' 



























For sale!


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

me an my ride .. big SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTYLISTICS!


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

touchdowntodd said:


> mine... reppin STYLISTICS LA INC .. the real deal mother chapter ... (but living in Milwaukee, WI)
> 
> lemme know what u guys think..


bad ass homei


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## screech858 (Jun 14, 2012)

my homie hitting 3 wheel in his 63' on AIR RIDE

CLICK PICTURE TO WATCH VIDEO


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

wats up fellows anybody have a pair of skirts they want 2 sale pm me thanks...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

small show yesterday ... first place for STYLISTICS INC


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


WESTSIDE do it right!!


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

BigLos said:


>


:facepalmAMM :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

touchdowntodd said:


> small show yesterday ... first place for STYLISTICS INC


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. MARS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

E-Dizzle said:


> View attachment 516231


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

E-Dizzle said:


> View attachment 516231


:thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

1963 impala billet dash trims. Polished finish. 
Up for grabs!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Got some chrome for a 63


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

ragtopman63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>



best of both worlds


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> 1963 impala billet dash trims. Polished finish.
> Up for grabs!


whats the ticket???


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

USwO-ORLANDO;15775621]









Got some chrome for a 63[/QUOTE]


whats the ticket homie for all


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ragtopman63 said:


>


:worship:



CAN GO WRONG W/BLACK ON BLACK N BLACK :thumbsup: ....














































IM'A CALL THIS 1, "EL MAYATE"


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

1961 1962 1963 1964 impala hardtop trunk hinges. In good perfect condition, never installed since chromed! 



















1963 impala billet dash trims. Polished finish. 


















































63 impala trunk lid!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

touchdowntodd said:


> mine... reppin STYLISTICS LA INC .. the real deal mother chapter ... (but living in Milwaukee, WI)
> 
> lemme know what u guys think..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## scrizzy (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

leavin a local show .. 

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES INC ...............................


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

touchdowntodd said:


> leavin a local show ..
> 
> STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES INC ...............................


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

got a 64 id like to trade for a tree hard top or rag. my car worth about 8 to 11 gs to me.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

L.1s


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

anyone have anymore pictures of this car ? thanks fellas !


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Got me again


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

All og only 1 repaint


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

San jo,califas....


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

pg. 5? aw HELL NO TTMFT!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there any rearend swap u can do for skirts


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT FOR TREYZ!!!!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is there any rearend swap u can do for skirts


77-79 Lincoln Versailles
Toyota Tacoma
G body ( regal etc)

or shorten the stock one.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is there any rearend swap u can do for skirts


I use a narrowed Ford 9". The axles are MUCH better than that of a stock Impala. There is about 1/2" girth difference in diameter between the Ford and Impala axles. You have to do NO reenforcement on the Ford rearend, so if you chrome it, it is much cleaner. I can 3 wheel, and ride all the way down with no issues with my skirts. I am also using a wishbone to eliminate the banana bar, so when you raise the car it stays straight and it doesn't jock the rearend to the side.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> I use a narrowed Ford 9". The axles are MUCH better than that of a stock Impala. There is about 1/2" girth difference in diameter between the Ford and Impala axles. You have to do NO reenforcement on the Ford rearend, so if you chrome it, it is much cleaner. I can 3 wheel, and ride all the way down with no issues with my skirts. I am also using a wishbone to eliminate the banana bar, so when you raise the car it stays straight and it doesn't jock the rearend to the side.


shortened by how much?

Versailes?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

leg46y said:


> shortened by how much?
> 
> Versailes?


I BELIEVE it was 1 1/2" on both sides. My rearend came out of a late 70's Ford Bronco.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

F


63hardtoprider said:


> I use a narrowed Ford 9". The axles are MUCH better than that of a stock Impala. There is about 1/2" girth difference in diameter between the Ford and Impala axles. You have to do NO reenforcement on the Ford rearend, so if you chrome it, it is much cleaner. I can 3 wheel, and ride all the way down with no issues with my skirts. I am also using a wishbone to eliminate the banana bar, so when you raise the car it stays straight and it doesn't jock the rearend to the side.


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> I use a narrowed Ford 9". The axles are MUCH better than that of a stock Impala. There is about 1/2" girth difference in diameter between the Ford and Impala axles. You have to do NO reenforcement on the Ford rearend, so if you chrome it, it is much cleaner. I can 3 wheel, and ride all the way down with no issues with my skirts. I am also using a wishbone to eliminate the banana bar, so when you raise the car it stays straight and it doesn't jock the rearend to the side.


I love it. That is clean homie.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

halfasskustoms said:


> I love it. That is clean homie.


X63


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I love it. That is clean homie.


Here is a few other pics too.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

63hardtoprider said:


> Here is a few other pics too.


It's a great creation :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

EBAY said:


> 77-79 Lincoln Versailles
> Toyota Tacoma
> G body ( regal etc)
> 
> or shorten the stock one.


Would an 87 Monte rear end fit? It's a g body.....:dunno:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> Here is a few other pics too.


I'm in love with this one. I want it. Great lookin car bro. It's sweet lookin.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> I BELIEVE it was 1 1/2" on both sides. My rearend came out of a late 70's Ford Bronco.


How can you tell if it's a ford 9 incher... Or do all ford broncos come with that rear end?


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

A&R said:


> View attachment 545839


This is a nice ass 63


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

Ea$t $ide Oakl4nd Daily driver


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> I use a narrowed Ford 9". The axles are MUCH better than that of a stock Impala. There is about 1/2" girth difference in diameter between the Ford and Impala axles. You have to do NO reenforcement on the Ford rearend, so if you chrome it, it is much cleaner. I can 3 wheel, and ride all the way down with no issues with my skirts. I am also using a wishbone to eliminate the banana bar, so when you raise the car it stays straight and it doesn't jock the rearend to the side.


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

bomber said:


> Ea$t $ide Oakl4nd Daily driver


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> Here is a few other pics too.


:thumbsup: CLEAN


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


> anyone have anymore pictures of this car ? thanks fellas !


:guns:NICE


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

chosen one said:


>


uffin:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:guns:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

A&R said:


> View attachment 545837


:thumbsup: *TTT*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

JUST A SNEAK PEEK! UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!


----------



## nort[email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

would you wanna sell that car? is that a root beer brown? i had a rootbeer brown 63 ss as a teenager and want one again, i have a 64 ss now but i would need another impala for my youngest son. my oldest son already staked claim on the 64


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> would you wanna sell that car? is that a root beer brown? i had a rootbeer brown 63 ss as a teenager and want one again, i have a 64 ss now but i would need another impala for my youngest son. my oldest son already staked claim on the 64


It's not root beer but its clean as hell and you can have it for 20k hit me up!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

bomber said:


> Ea$t $ide Oakl4nd Daily driver


Chingon


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 550048
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 550048
> 
> 
> 
> JUST A SNEAK PEEK! UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!


The homie was sellin that here in LA, paint is hella clean, just needs an OG interior kit uffin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

chosen one said:


>


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

chosen one said:


>


Nice setup


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MRGONZO69 (Feb 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

chosen one said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

THUMBS-UP!!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


>


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone know the paint color or paintcode for this green]
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## 6loco3 (Jun 29, 2012)

View attachment 554338
View attachment 554339
View attachment 554340
JUST GOT THIS ONE , ORIGINAL , NEVER BEEN TOUCH


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


>


Laid on hubcaps...YES :boink:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

bomber said:


> Ea$t $ide Oakl4nd Daily driver


:thumbsup:Nice


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

here is a couple shots of my 63ss


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> > EXCANDALOW said:
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful car homie...^^^^^^


----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)

[/


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I bought this.........





















And when it showed up I got laid off from my job the same day!!!


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats a v-nice colour


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Willie V. said:


> Here's a few of mine.


Is this car black or a really dark grey


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

biggie84 said:


> Is this car black or a really dark grey


it's a dark gray. I first seen it on the 2009 z06 vette. GM Cyber metalic gray is the name. Has really nice pearls in it.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Willie V. said:


> Here's a few of mine.


Damn, that's nice!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

Willie V. said:


> Here's a few of mine.


MUST BE NICE


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Willie V. said:


> it's a dark gray. I first seen it on the 2009 z06 vette. GM Cyber metalic gray is the name. Has really nice pearls in it.


That's bad ass bro I ask cuz im going with a similar gm color got any interior pics


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

View attachment 565443

View attachment 565444

View attachment 565445

View attachment 565446


here is a couple shots of mine SAN JO'S TREQUILA


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

here is a couple shots of mine SAN JO'S TREQUILA


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

biggie84 said:


> That's bad ass bro I ask cuz im going with a similar gm color got any interior pics


Thanks, this is the only interior pic I have. All new ciadellas kit. Not bad for the price. Just took a long time to get.


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

R.O.VILLE said:


> MUST BE NICE


 It must be nice to have one with a top that goes down


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Willie V. said:


> Thanks, this is the only interior pic I have. All new ciadellas kit. Not bad for the price. Just took a long time to get.


Very clean bro I hope to get mine there soon


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

BLUTRUTH said:


> [/
> View attachment 556465
> 
> View attachment 556468
> ...


Seen this car in person, pics and vids can't be compared, it's a great build and beautiful ride


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

Willie V. said:


> It must be nice to have one with a top that goes down


It's alright, you know..


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 565540
> 
> View attachment 565541
> 
> ...


damn thats a beautiful 63 bro :thumbsup: nice!!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

cuate64 said:


> damn thats a beautiful 63 bro :thumbsup: nice!!


thank you bro


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]Bad ass


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


my ride


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

looks like your 63 is pulling that trailor.......











That 63 is damn sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

well, in the smaller pic it does


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

skan91 said:


> View attachment 566416


any engine pics?


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT FOR THEM 63's


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

here's a couple of my rides....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


>





dukecityrider said:


>



This Impala looks really good, but I believe it just need some wires, however it is sweet :thumbsup:






luxurysport87 said:


> anyone know the paint color or paintcode for this green]


[/QUOTE]

Love the colors:thumbsup:






landshark 68 said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> > EXCANDALOW said:
> ...


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)

working on polishing the exhaust over the winter


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Any info on this one? Tire/rim size? Bags/juice?




[email protected] said:


>


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

Holy shitt!!


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

skan91 said:


> View attachment 566418
> View attachment 566420
> View attachment 566421


nasty!! Love it ttt,,


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Nice:bowrofl:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

R.O.VILLE said:


>


I think you should get rid of this! Let me take it off your hands!


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

love the pic of it driving.


----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)

Willie V. said:


>


love the pic of it driving.[/QUOTE]

was thinking the same thing :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

BLUTRUTH said:


> [/
> View attachment 556465
> 
> View attachment 556468
> ...



 T T T!!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

Willie V. said:


> I think you should get rid of this! Let me take it off your hands!


I'm starting to like this one. Might hold on to this one for now. Lol


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

[/QUOTE]

love the pic of it driving.[/QUOTE]

Yea this one I took on tge highway, when we were coming back from a show. Always drives it everywhere in the city.


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


siccck, love it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BLUTRUTH said:


> View attachment 568293
> 
> 
> working on polishing the exhaust over the winter


:thumbsupost up more clean 63


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Willie V. said:


> Here's a few of mine.


GM Cyber metalic gray :thumbsup:klean


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> GM Cyber metalic gray :thumbsup:klean


Thanks.


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

R.O.VILLE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

skan91 said:


> View attachment 570284


:thumbsup: bad


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

R.O.VILLE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

leg46y said:


> looks like your 63 is pulling that trailor.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

510rag64ss said:


> View attachment 568125


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

a shot of my ss


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

A COUPLE PICS OF EAZY"S OLD TRE I TOOK DAYS AGO


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


this car is from around my kneck of the woods, it's super clean.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 576824


LOOKING GOOD RAYMOND


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 576824


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

anyone have more pics of this one??


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

63 impala Built to Ryde...CHEVROLET C.C. at Torres Empire LA Super Show...









thanks to the homie Callejero for the picture...


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

front view


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


hey homie, any more pics of the white '63? It looks good with the dog dish caps.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

i miss my 63 :nosad: never should have sold it


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


fucker is clean:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> fucker is clean:thumbsup:


YUP IT IS.....THATS THE WAY I LIKE TO SEE RIDES...NOT ALL TORN APART ON JACK STANDS....LIKE AT CARSHOWS...THATS MY OPINION THO......:biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

They look sick in black...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

My 63


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

SOUTH SIDE
FOXY BROWN


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

909vert63 said:


> SOUTH SIDE
> FOXY BROWN
> 
> View attachment 580437


clean 63:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

909vert63 said:


> SOUTH SIDE
> FOXY BROWN
> 
> View attachment 580437


always liked this car


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

heres another shot off my ss on stockys with hubbys


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

909vert63 said:


> SOUTH SIDE
> FOXY BROWN
> 
> View attachment 580437



chin-FUCKIN-gon


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

landshark 68 said:


> heres another shot off my ss on stockys with hubbys


looks sic on stocks.

any pics with wires?


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

R.O.VILLE said:


>






:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Love the plates.


----------



## S.S. Rider (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looking good :thumbsup:*


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

L.I.U.cc SOUTH CAROLINA :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito  SoCal  OldSchool


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

x2


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LiL La pinta (Dec 22, 2012)

510rag64ss said:


> View attachment 571095
> 
> 
> View attachment 571096
> ...




:worship:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Work in progress


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

my trey


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

landshark 68 said:


> heres another shot off my ss on stockys with hubbys


Love it!


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

ragtopman63 said:


>


:wow: ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sup?? Is this gonna be a calender?? It should, i needs a copy!!!


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NFL1 said:


> Sup?? Is this gonna be a calender?? It should, i needs a copy!!!


NO CALENDER IT'S A POSTER...FOR SALE..


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

PM me some more details....Thanks!


oneofakind said:


> NO CALENDER IT'S A POSTER...FOR SALE..


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

81cutty said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 581002


Any more pics


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Lowrrid3 (Jan 12, 2012)

red63rag said:


>


Does any one no what color code this is.. I want to paint my Trey like this


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

REGAL81 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

19Sexe3 said:


>


:thumbsup:
I know someone with the almost exact same personalized license plate.


----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Different look


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

19Sexe3 said:


> thats a weird Space he has between the 19 and the S .. shouldnt be a space???
> View attachment 591346
> 
> 
> ..I think my car is sexier ...lol


I'm sure he would feel the same.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)

any of those your cars??...


----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)

wish i had cheer leaders for my car!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

19Sexe3 said:


> any of those your cars??...


Green one is mine


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

19Sexe3 said:


> wish i had cheer leaders for my car!!! :roflmao:


Cheerleaders? Cheerleaders don't participate. No cheer leading over here homie.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

19Sexe3 said:


> Clean homie. Your San Diego Chapter dudes were giving me offers for my shit on new years day .....i passed .


I think they have two different guys on the lookout for a 63 rag.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

You running juice, bags or stock? 


19Sexe3 said:


> Different look


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Ant63ss said:


> Green one is mine


Nice love that last pic


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Nice love that last pic


Thanks man. I appreciate the compliment. :thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ant63ss said:


> Green one is mine


Looking good bro! When you going to bring it out?


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

ramiro6687 said:


> Looking good bro! When you going to bring it out?


Thanks bro. It's drivable. I've taken it out around locally a few times. There's still a lot I want to do to it and I told myself I wasn't gonna bring it out until it was 100% done, but I don't think I'm gonna be able to stick to it. :angry:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ant63ss said:


> Thanks bro. It's drivable. I've taken it out around locally a few times. There's still a lot I want to do to it and I told myself I wasn't gonna bring it out until it was 100% done, but I don't think I'm gonna be able to stick to it. :angry:


I know what you mean but just drive it, mine needs a lot of detail work but you only live once, enjoy it, it looks just about complete from the pics.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

ramiro6687 said:


> I know what you mean but just drive it, mine needs a lot of detail work but you only live once, enjoy it, it looks just about complete from the pics.


That's probably what I'll end up doing. I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

My old trey in action


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

crackers63 said:


> View attachment 591667
> View attachment 591669
> 
> My old trey in action



:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

leg46y said:


>


 was this ib atlanta and was the previous owner killed?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

juICE805 said:


> uffin:[/QUOTE. Thanks


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> was this ib atlanta and was the previous owner killed?


not that i know of. got it from washington S


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

crackers63 said:


> View attachment 591667
> View attachment 591669
> 
> My old trey in action


:nicoderm:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


[/QUOTE]Bad ass[/QUOTE]

ANYONE KNOWS THE COLOR CODE OF THIS ONE?


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> was this ib atlanta and was the previous owner killed?


naw homie the one you talking about is from our Atlanta chapter originally built by my pops color is a little diferent


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Any one intrested in nice SS hubcaps?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

how much?


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

250$ shipped anywhere in the us.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> naw homie the one you talking about is from our Atlanta chapter originally built by my pops color is a little diferent


 is the care still in atlanta? I know a guy here in Nashville Tn says he owns it now. Said he also bought tge Fleetwood th e previous had.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

NICE TRE's FELLAS :thumbsup: DO DAILY'S COUNT UP IN HERE???I DONT THINK MY P.O.S. RAG QUALIFYS TO GRACE THIS THREAD BUT HERES MY CONTRIBUTION...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

^^^ p.o.s I dream about homie!!


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

image.jpg (269.5 KB)


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ragtopman63 said:


>



:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Nice ride.


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


ragtopman63 said:


>


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Bajito OG said:


>


VERY NICE


----------



## moonie62 (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

moonie62 said:


> View attachment 597436


Dam that's cool right there. I remember being a little kid a seeing a 63 this color combo green with white. Finally got a 63 and that's the plan.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## moonie62 (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

moonie62 said:


> View attachment 597791


He get that thing back on the road yet?


----------



## moonie62 (Feb 3, 2007)

soon ant put on a new trunk lock and door locks next also needs some new tires


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

image.jpg (269.5 KB)


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)

im new to a 63.what axle swap is most popular with skirts.also need info on caprice spindles for disc brake coversion.is thier a topic for suspension work for impalas


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Picked this baby up lastnight!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Badass deal on it!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

87'luxury said:


> Picked this baby up lastnight!



:thumbsup: :h5: NICE


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mario805 said:


> View attachment 595318


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ramiro6687 said:


>


these plates are fucking bad:thumbsup:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 6loco3 (Jun 29, 2012)

View attachment 599366


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> these plates are fucking bad:thumbsup:


Thanks, did them myself.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ramiro6687 said:


> Thanks, did them myself.


i bet that was a real bitch painting the California huh?


----------



## whittier califorina (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## MISTYBLE65 (Mar 22, 2007)

picked up this 63 rag!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MISTYBLE65 said:


> picked up this 63 rag!!:thumbsup:


damn, that's clean! Love black og interiors on non ss '63s.


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragtopman63 said:


>


:thumbsup: CLEAN


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragtopman63 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

mario805 said:


> View attachment 595316


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

63 RAG SS.. 805


----------



## moonie62 (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Been enjoyin my new baby!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

juICE805 said:


> 63 RAG SS.. 805


:worship:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

87'luxury said:


> Been enjoyin my new baby!


 Nice looking 63 Martin


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

87'luxury said:


> Been enjoyin my new baby!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

6loco3 said:


> View attachment 599366


:barf:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Mine at Vegas in October....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

6loco3 said:


> View attachment 599366


is the color adobe beige or ermine white? Can't tell from the pic. I want to redo mine in adobe beige or maybe the og azure aqua.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

couple of random shots with my iPhone


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

tothetop


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

artisticdream63 said:


> Nice looking 63 Martin


Thanks guey! Got it for a good price...


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> couple of random shots with my iPhone


*:thumbsup: NICE*


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

87'luxury said:


> Been enjoyin my new baby!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's my 4 door 63. Just finished juicing the rear with lots of help from Kakalak. 2 Pump, 4 dump (soon to have 6 batteries!) 12's in the rear with 8's soon to be installed in the front.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

mario805 said:


> View attachment 595318


:wow:


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Kliquero63 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking bad ass homie


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

mario805 said:


> View attachment 601232


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

Kliquero63 said:


> Looking bad ass homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Love that ride Mario


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally on 13s


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

87'luxury said:


> Finally on 13s


TTT! LOOKIN GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

my fave


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

brett said:


> my fave


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ant63ss said:


>


Looking good! Next time you guys are out hit me up. Hilario has my number. Want to see your ride in person.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

ramiro6687 said:


> Looking good! Next time you guys are out hit me up. Hilario has my number. Want to see your ride in person.


We should hit up sam's or sonic one of these nights.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

theez ones too is good no


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

westsidehydros og63


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

tjs from t.o


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

oops


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Good looking rides minus the roofs.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Good looking rides minus the roofs.


ya i hear ya on that


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:


ttt


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

brett said:


> my fave





brett said:


> theez ones too is good no





brett said:


> westsidehydros og63





brett said:


> tjs from t.o





brett said:


> oops


Seen All those Rides in Person, THEY ARE CLEAN AND SICK RIDES :thumbsup:

TTT for all the 63s


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

indyzmosthated said:


> View attachment 603513


Looking good homie


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

83bluemagic said:


>


got damn:wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

''SABROSO'' FROM CHI-TOWN!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

RO68RAG said:


> ''SABROSO'' FROM CHI-TOWN!


:worship:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> :worship:


Looks funny without the two mouldings on the front fender...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> ''SABROSO'' FROM CHI-TOWN!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

a few more


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

baddest in this thread


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

Nice


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

X63


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Y U H8TIN said:


>


Well Said and Sick Ride :thumbsup:

TTMFT


----------



## Lowrrid3 (Jan 12, 2012)

red63rag said:


> clean ride!!


Duz any 1 no wut color code this is. I have a 63 and want to paint this color. Thanks for any info


----------



## Lowrrid3 (Jan 12, 2012)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


This color


----------



## itiswhatitis (Jun 1, 2011)

bad ass trey:yes:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Y U H8TIN said:


>


Nice tre


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

jjarez79 said:


> Looks funny without the two mouldings on the front fender...


i was thinking it looks a little odd to but other than that its :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

RO68RAG said:


> ''SABROSO'' FROM CHI-TOWN!


Damn that's a nice 63


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

anybody ever do a 63 in the beige/cream? 

seen 61 and 62 and 64 but never a 63........


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

damm those three rides are really clean......


----------



## MISTYBLE65 (Mar 22, 2007)

BAD ASS CORONA CREAM RAGS!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Ant63ss said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Bad azz right there...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

MikeJones said:


> Ant63ss said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

ragtopman63 said:


>





ragtopman63 said:


>





RdnLow63 said:


>


not bad


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

My favorite of all time... Before TWO FACE... I would of left it...
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2jzjeh41F1qzx86yo1_1280.jpg


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

View attachment 610875

View attachment 610876

View attachment 610877

couple pix of my ss 63 ttt for the 1963z


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 610864
> 
> View attachment 610866
> 
> ...


i like this car. 
bagged or juice?


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

leg46y said:


> i like this car.
> bagged or juice?


thanks homie its bagged:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN (Feb 27, 2013)

diggs1870 said:


>


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 615254


I actually saw this 63 rag on a tow truck here in LA on the 5 freeway a long time ago.


----------



## sixtrey88 (Mar 12, 2013)

What you guys think..? that's my super clean sixtrey from Finland!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

sixtrey88 said:


> View attachment 618714
> 
> 
> What you guys think..? that's my super clean sixtrey from Finland!


:thumbsup: more pics!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

sixtrey88 said:


> View attachment 618714
> 
> 
> What you guys think..? that's my super clean sixtrey from Finland!


looks clean.


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## sixtrey88 (Mar 12, 2013)

...


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

mario805 said:


> View attachment 618913


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

lilo said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 615254


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice:thumbsupminus the mud flaps)


sixtrey88 said:


> Heres few more:
> View attachment 619091
> View attachment 619092
> View attachment 619093
> ...


----------



## sixtrey88 (Mar 12, 2013)

HAHA! Mud flaps is "the thing" right now up in here North


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

brett said:


> tjs from t.o


Anybody know we're I can buy the visors for the tail lights??


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

George Lopez 2012


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: Daaaayum! This is clean. What color is that?


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## sixtrey88 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lookin good! How about King Tee's sixtrey from Dippin video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJPIv-gPMq4
Classic!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

here is a shot of my 63ss


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 621340
> 
> here is a shot of my 63ss


Clean Look :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

MikeJones said:


> Ant63ss said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT SAN DIEGO!!!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

has any1 used retrosound speakers do they sound good? I wanna put some tunes in my 63 but don't really feel like cutting the back dash any ideas ?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*BLACKZILLA '63*


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

viejitocencoast said:


> has any1 used retrosound speakers do they sound good? I wanna put some tunes in my 63 but don't really feel like cutting the back dash any ideas ?


Just buy some good speakers and put them where they were
When it came from the factory


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MAJESTIX said:


>


Damn I wanna trade my 4 rag fora 3 now lol. That's badass. Period.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

wats a good size glasspacks to run on a 63 something not annoying loud but not quiet either ? my car has a 350 stock exhaust manifold 2" pipe ? thanks


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

my rag


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

STLGHOUSEKID said:


> For the stl


Any know where I can get the valve covers on this 63?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Classic industries


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here they are

http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/vc632.html

They also make the matching air breather.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/acl9815.html


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/acl9814.html


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

NIX CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 632378


 wats up hoMie


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Here they are
> 
> http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/vc632.html
> 
> They also make the matching air breather.


Thanks bro. Will be running the Tpi so no need o air cleaner!!!!!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

NIX CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 632377


Bad a$$ bro!!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks cuz.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good in them Streets Homie...


CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good in them Streets Homie...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice and clean


*FRANCISCO* said:


>


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Badass pics of my old.hardtop homie


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's mine..."It's Not Easy Being Green"


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ant63ss said:


> Here's mine..."It's Not Easy Being Green"


thats a clean '63 man.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> thats a clean '63 man.


Thanks man


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Ant63ss said:


> Here's mine..."It's Not Easy Being Green"



Nice green! :nicoderm: 
TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Nice green! :nicoderm:
> TTT


Thanks


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


:thumbsup:nice!!


----------



## larquise19 (Dec 30, 2011)

Man just retire already u make your point every time u get a fuckin car u are a show stopper and a show winner got damn let one car in Vegas shine please and thank u LOL....NA I'm just fuckin with you keep killin the game like u been doing much love on the car tho clean as fuck


----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

Badass color bro.






crackers63 said:


> View attachment 629250
> my rag


----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice! :thumbsup:





chromeandpaint said:


>





chromeandpaint said:


>





chromeandpaint said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

:boink:







~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

*pics*

Forsale. My last Autronic. Eye complete. For 62,63,and 64 315 shipped. Pm me direct if interested


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

TtT


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=28wpjpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i40.tinypic.com/28wpjpg.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

87'luxury said:


>


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

mine at the mesa show


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

crackers63 said:


> View attachment 643046
> mine at the mesa show


:thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:


What up homie how u been


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

crackers63 said:


> View attachment 643048



she's a beaut clark


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

crackers63 said:


> View attachment 643048


any bigger pics?


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Don't know how to blow them up


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

whats up with these tiny photos lol


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

cinco de mayo!!!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Is that bigger


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

crackers63 said:


> View attachment 643503
> 
> Is that bigger


:yes:


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Chillin out at the wash, my babygirl in the driver seat, future owner!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres my new 63 ragtop build

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/365623-fuck-tha-police-rag-tre-build.html


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

crackers63 said:


> What up homie how u been


 IAM GOOD DAWG JUST BEEN CHILLING HOMIE CAR LOOKS GOOD DAWG THATS THE NICEST 63 ON VEGAS STREETS:h5:


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

trying to post pics of my rag tre


----------



## laid63 (May 6, 2013)

CAN SOME1 TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL THE FRONT LOWER IBROWS ? WHEN I SLIDE THEM UNDER THE UPPER PIECE AND PUT THE LOWER SCREW IT POPS UP FROM THE SIDE DOES IT REQUIRE CLIPS OR ?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

crackers63 said:


> View attachment 643503
> Is that bigger


 DAM HOMIE YOUR RAG 63 IS SICK....


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

cut_six_tre said:


> trying to post pics of my rag tre


Click the "go advance" button on the bottom of the thread and then try to post from the computer.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

artisticdream63 said:


> DAM HOMIE YOUR RAG 63 IS SICK....


Thanks goddtimer


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

HULKSTER13 said:


> IAM GOOD DAWG JUST BEEN CHILLING HOMIE CAR LOOKS GOOD DAWG THATS THE NICEST 63 ON VEGAS STREETS:h5:


Thanks homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got brand new skirts for sale if someone is interested pm me


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

PINK86REGAL said:


> got brand new skirts for sale if someone is interested pm me


how much


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: Daaaayum! This is clean. What color is that?


purple


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*just a little something to mark on them CALENDERS 
*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## C-A-B Ryan (Nov 19, 2012)

My '63... ''Gamblers Heart"


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

C-A-B Ryan said:


> My '63... ''Gamblers Heart"



I kinda like that, do it got bags ?


----------



## C-A-B Ryan (Nov 19, 2012)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I kinda like that, do it got bags ?


Yes it's bagged.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

C-A-B Ryan said:


> My '63... ''Gamblers Heart"


Thats CLEAN!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

C-A-B Ryan said:


> Yes it's bagged.


cool bruh thinkin bout bagging my shit but on treces :nicoderm:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just picked this up a week ago my first impala i got a project ahead of me but cant wait to finish it


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Just picked this up a week ago my first impala i got a project ahead of me but cant wait to finish it


:thumbsup:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Just picked this up a week ago my first impala i got a project ahead of me but cant wait to finish it


Is that the one from redding?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea got it frOm red bluff


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

C-A-B Ryan said:


> My '63... ''Gamblers Heart"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

my rag tre


----------



## C-A-B Ryan (Nov 19, 2012)

ABRAXASS said:


> Fucker looks nice on them Appliance's


Thanks!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MAJESTIX said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

my rag tre coming together

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/365623-fuck-tha-police-rag-tre-build.html


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

man i cant wait until my trey is ready:banghead:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

My holmies mannys 6tre


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

leg46y said:


> anybody ever do a 63 in the beige/cream?
> 
> seen 61 and 62 and 64 but never a 63........


A homie just got a 63 painted corona cream a few months back. Ill ask him if its cool to post pics


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Catalyzed said:


> A homie just got a 63 painted corona cream a few months back. Ill ask him if its cool to post pics


Sweet


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://imgur.com/LaKNVX9


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/2ikGK8V.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/zU34k6q.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Mines..


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

ttt:banghead:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

When I click on the website it showes up.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

oldsoul said:


> http://imgur.com/LaKNVX9


i like it:thumbsup:all original.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

mario805 said:


> View attachment 656941


Now she dressed for a night out on the town! Do you have a build topic?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/ZFmJYaV.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/y0YFhgr.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/qaPyJAv.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/ogbsoDd.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

New motor,new exhaust,new tires,new 3 core radiator, all new brake system. It's really fun to drive like this,gonna ride it like this till fall,then tear it all down and rebuild. I want to paint it either black with saddle interior,or the original blue,with blue interior. I have power windows and a tilt for it,next I'm getting a/c and bumper guards and grill guard.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

From last year. Our annual picnic









From the Lowrider shoot a while back









The 63, and the 82 Caddy "sleeping" together









Random pic of the caddy


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:fool2:


Bivos 64 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

oldsoul said:


> New motor,new exhaust,new tires,new 3 core radiator, all new brake system. It's really fun to drive like this,gonna ride it like this till fall,then tear it all down and rebuild. I want to paint it either black with saddle interior,or the original blue,with blue interior. I have power windows and a tilt for it,next I'm getting a/c and bumper guards and grill guard.


Looking good Homie


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you bro'.


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

GOODTIMES LAS VEGAS CHAPTER !!!!!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Lookin.good johnny bravo


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Couple.more 63s from goodtimes las vegas chapter


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

THANKS DAWGG 
BUT YOU KNOW YOUR KILLING THEM OUT HERE WITH THAT TREY!!


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Rico63 said:


> View attachment 661725


CHINGAO.....POST MORE OF THAT, OH THE 63 TOO IF U WANT.


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

DALLAS-G said:


> View attachment 662830


That looks clean bro my 63 ss we be the same!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

DALLAS-G said:


> View attachment 662830


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Catalyzed said:


>


very very nice. How much you selling that for?


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

DALLAS-G said:


> View attachment 662830


:thumbsup: Thats clean


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

How much?


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats the rim/tire size on this one?



CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

DJ63 said:


> Whats the rim/tire size on this one?


18/8's front 20/10's back.


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

fuck big rims !!!! Low rider 4 life :guns:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS LOWER THEN MOST LOWRIDERS?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ITS LOWER THEN MOST LOWRIDERS?


:inout:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rico63 said:


> View attachment 664643
> fuck big rims !!!! Low rider 4 life :guns:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

:twak:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOL :roflmao: LOL


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catalyzed said:


> A homie just got a 63 painted corona cream a few months back. Ill ask him if its cool to post pics


I painted my 63 corona cream I will see if I can post some pics.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Bivos 64 said:


>



nice


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


>


Nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this at a show and I'm in love with tha color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

It Is What It Is 63'


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Lowrider Magazine shoot last month


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

BigPit903 said:


> It Is What It Is 63'


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


>



badass :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

. My homies ride


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Danful1 (Mar 16, 2013)

WTB 1963 Impala convertible project. Does anyone know of anyone with a project they want to sell? Conversions are fine. Im in South Carolina so the closer the better but will travel. Thanks all.


----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

BLUTRUTH said:


> View attachment 671270
> View attachment 671272
> View attachment 671273


Real Nice!!


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## fuckin ED' (Sep 14, 2011)

RdnLow63 said:


>


Anyone have pics of this color green impala with some gold mixed in it??


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Any more pics if this car?? Bad ass!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Any more pics if this car?? Bad ass!!!


X2


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:yes: ! DAM esta chingon ¡ :yes:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Ok...you ain't playing with them.:wow:


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~ (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
nice...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

Here is mine. 1963 SS Impala Convertible. 90% original parts 100% back yard build.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

WEST COVINA'S G said:


> Here is mine. 1963 SS Impala Convertible. 90% original parts 100% back yard build.


Nice. It has a 283 in it?


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

206 edi NW....



heartofthacity said:


>


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

Ant63ss said:


> Nice. It has a 283 in it?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yes! Original 283 and Original Powerglide. 153k miles


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

WEST COVINA'S G said:


> Ant63ss said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. It has a 283 in it?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

Ant63ss said:


> WEST COVINA'S G said:
> 
> 
> > You don't see too many super sports without a 327. I have a buddy who had a 64 SS with a straight 6 in it. That was the only SS I have ever seen with a 6.
> ...


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice 63s


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1963 DEALER POSTERS
CONVERTIBLE
2 DR HDTP.

THEY MEASURE 32X18


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


Simple, clean and beautiful!


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:boink: and the car is :boink: to. Clean ass car!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

graham said:


> View attachment 683278
> View attachment 683278
> View attachment 683278
> View attachment 683279
> ...


how much?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:run:


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 63 after the pattern roof 
This is how we rep that GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Still not done 
Just a sneak peak


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

wicked posted up sunday afternoon.trinity park fort worth texas.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Wanted OG grille guard and top lid for SS console
Thanks


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

Johnny 64 said:


> View attachment 702665
> 
> 
> My 63 after the pattern roof
> This is how we rep that GOODTIMES!!!


:thumbsup:nice GT UP


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

uso cc


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


badass!


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:wow: :wow: that's a badass pic


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bad Azz Pic Homie!!


CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## sixtrey88 (Mar 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDfe4ljCGj8
Just beautiful..


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Trying to upload some pics of my dads ride.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Trying to upload some pics of my dads ride.


Here we go should work now.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

88spokes said:


> Mine


:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

TTT for them 63s


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## hd_txb (Nov 20, 2013)

waitng on 5.20's and looking for some crosslace


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


dam that was some solid ass hopping


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

My ride


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## SHINGO (Apr 17, 2013)

my63　from japan


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Bad ass 63' SHINGO...


----------



## SHINGO (Apr 17, 2013)

oldsoul said:


> Bad ass 63' SHINGO...


:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## str8 klwnn (Aug 28, 2011)

Unidos car show 2013


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

SHINGO said:


> View attachment 918546
> my63　from japan


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

This is my 63 hopefully it turns out good like some of these on here barely got not to long ago


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

SHINGO said:


> View attachment 918546
> my63　from japan


Can you post more picutures. What year of spot lights do you have on it? Caan you post interior pics of the spot light handles, I like them a lot but not sure about putting a set on.


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

my 63


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

korn606 said:


> my 63


nice


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

EL ESE 67 said:


> nice


Thanks Bro


----------



## bbar64 (Oct 3, 2005)

*My 63*








Ready for muffler shop


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

My bros 63 "DEAL EM UP"


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

88spokes said:


> Mine


:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 673059
> :wow:


This one is real nice.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

i have a 67 fastback but I got a homie that has a 63 he might trade me for it but needs the trunk pan anyone know where i could get one for cheap and what you guys prefer 67 fastback or 63 impala


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

My project.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

not on the streets yet.... but i'm getting there


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> not on the streets yet.... but i'm getting there


Looking good Homie cant wait too see it done


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Finally back out here in these streets. Just in time for winter. Haha. :facepalm:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Ant63ss said:


> Finally back out here in these streets. Just in time for winter. Haha. :facepalm:


Nice


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Coming soon


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Nice


Yours is really nice too. I wanted to buy that thing so bad but Texas was just too far away.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ant63ss said:


> Finally back out here in these streets. Just in time for winter. Haha. :facepalm:


Nice looks just like mine lol


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That fucker is nice..


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Have these if anyone is interested. $215 shipped. Pm me if interested.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

badass trey sweet color on it uffin:


----------



## sixtrey88 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice fender skirts! :nicoderm:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT for the 63s!


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ant63ss said:


> Finally back out here in these streets. Just in time for winter. Haha. :facepalm:


damn... This is beautiful!!!!


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

EL ESE 67 said:


> i have a 67 fastback but I got a homie that has a 63 he might trade me for it but needs the trunk pan anyone know where i could get one for cheap and what you guys prefer 67 fastback or 63 impala


I got both... 63' is my favorite!!


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

mr1987 said:


> My bros 63 "DEAL EM UP"


that's a clean mofo... Reppin that Midwest!!!!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

reese63 said:


> damn... This is beautiful!!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## chevrolet62 (Dec 5, 2013)

Luv that rag 63


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> badass trey sweet color on it uffin:


very nice. debating on color for my trey.


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

my trey


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

LowSupreme84 said:


> very nice. debating on color for my trey.


Check out my tre in progress just hooked up air ride today someone blow up this pic plz I can't figure it out lol


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

FOR SALE I GOT 63/64 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FRONT WINDOW TRIM MOLDINGS POLISH AND READY TO INSTALL 3 PIECES $400 IM IN LOS ANGELES 626 820 3563


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Og rag


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

remack65 said:


> Og rag


----------



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

remack65 said:


> Og rag


What size white walls are those anymore pics?


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

qpang.ss said:


> What size white walls are those anymore pics?


The tires are hankooks 175/70 r14 and the white walls are about 1in. half that I shaved myself.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


Nice pic homie


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bad ass 63


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


Badass!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Who's got skirts for a 63?.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


Nice tray.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

My 63 SS


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Willie V. said:


>


bring my car back bro


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Willie V. said:


>


More pics plz


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

RO68RAG said:


> bring my car back bro


Let me get that caddy.


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

This is one of my favorite pics of my tre.


----------



## S.S. Rider (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking good....:thumbsup:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

nice car


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Mine from this weekend. Just finished the ls swap


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

indyzmosthated said:


> Mine from this weekend. Just finished the ls swap


Man…that is really nice bro:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

indyzmosthated said:


> Mine from this weekend. Just finished the ls swap


That's a sweet 63 brother, hope mine can be on that type of level someday


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Willie V. said:


> This is one of my favorite pics of my tre.
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: Nice what color is it? Is it a factory color?


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> nice car


Thanks.


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

GM RIDER said:


> Willie V. said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of my favorite pics of my tre.
> ...


----------



## chevrolet62 (Dec 5, 2013)

CHEVROLET C.C.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

indyzmosthated said:


> Mine from this weekend. Just finished the ls swap


nice


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

Willie V. said:


> This is one of my favorite pics of my tre.


Beautiful car and the paint is very classy! I'm doing my trey in a similar color


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

bigbodylac said:


> Beautiful car and the paint is very classy! I'm doing my trey in a similar color


Thanks!


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Willie V. said:


> This is one of my favorite pics of my tre.


Beautiful car love the color


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

biggie84 said:


> Beautiful car love the color


Firme ramfla


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## SHINGO (Apr 17, 2013)

View attachment 1111042


DJ63 said:


> Can you post more picutures. What year of spot lights do you have on it? Caan you post interior pics of the spot light handles, I like them a lot but not sure about putting a set on.


Spotlight bracket number 171L, 171R 
Mounting issues a position by attaching to the vehicle body model year template.






:wave:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

SHINGO said:


> View attachment 1111042
> Spotlight bracket number 171L, 171R
> Mounting issues a position by attaching to the vehicle body model year template.
> View attachment 1110986
> ...


uffin:


----------



## msp177 (Mar 1, 2014)

Money Green,

What wheel and tire size ans make do you have on you '63? 

Thanks,
msp177


----------



## msp177 (Mar 1, 2014)

Money Green,

What wheel and tire size ans make do you have on you '63? 

Thanks,
msp177


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

msp177 said:


> Money Green,
> 
> What wheel and tire size ans make do you have on you '63?
> 
> ...




???


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SHINGO said:


> View attachment 918546
> my63　from japan










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Rico63 said:


> View attachment 661725


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DALLAS-G said:


> View attachment 648650










:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

WE are having our 4th Annual Driftin On A Memory Whittier Blvd Cruise and drive inn movies after on May 25th heres the link below with all details hope to see you guys there let us know in that topic if you will be attending thanks 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ry-whittier-blvd-cruise-drive-inn-movies.html


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Y U H8TIN said:


> not on the streets yet.... but i'm getting there


 Looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


NICE!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Rico63 said:


> View attachment 1127041
> uffin:


Clownin


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## northwestdrop63 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


badass


----------



## LWRIDR63 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know its a 4dr but i love it, RHD in Sydney Australia.
LOYALTY IV LIFE CC


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Ho Li Fuk


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


Really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


My old trey I miss her


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

JUST ME said:


>


MAH PATNAH CRACKERS OLD RAGG


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

solid, complete project.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice 63


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice 63 drag car


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

VANILLA PUDDING 63 CHEVROLET C.C.


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

View attachment 1149706
CHEVROLET C.C. VANILLA PUDDING 63


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

*1963 IMPALA VANILLA PUDDING CHEVROLET C.C.*


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

impalaish63 said:


> View attachment 1149826


VERY nice....looks like corona cream from 62's.


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the props homie,Yup that's exactly what color it is


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

impalaish63 said:


> View attachment 1149826


I like this one clean


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 63 ss rag all OG


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice 63


Like that wheel combo


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

pic from the southgate show


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

impalaish63 said:


> Thanks for the props homie,Yup that's exactly what color it is


That's my favorite color on 62's. Very classy color. Haven't seen it on a 63 before. Looks great.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Big Body Caddi said:


> I like this one clean


Thanks big body caddi


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ant63ss said:


> That's my favorite color on 62's. Very classy color. Haven't seen it on a 63 before. Looks great.


Thanks homeboy appreciate the props


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

chosen one said:


> pic from the southgate show


I like this trey really clean


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

impalaish63 said:


> I like this trey really clean


Still in progress


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

impalaish63 said:


> View attachment 1149826


beauty


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> beauty


Thanks for the props


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

63 in Mother Russia

http://vimeo.com/73309637


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep em coming homie Motivation


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Flicks look good as hell!


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Anymore pics of this one ???????


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Blue Wave 63

























































































and video

http://vimeo.com/79838739


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hell yeah


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

More motivation


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:fool2:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone have any pics of a lavender or lilac paint jobs??


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

lowlyfencentex said:


> Anyone have any pics of a lavender or lilac paint jobs??


Im working on one right now homie should have pics of mine up real soon


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

Damn theres some clean ass rides in this topic!! :fool2:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


I just came across a few more pics of this one


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

My 63


----------



## Sniper4x4 (Jan 14, 2012)

my bagged 63 Super Sport

















I'm looking to trade it for a Muscle car


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Any more pics of the interior?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*

































*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> Any more pics of the interior?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 63 super sport from Vegas


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chevrolet C.C. TTT!!!!


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

impalaish63 said:


> View attachment 1331226


Beautiful!!
simple and cleanuffin:


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

blackcherry 84 said:


> Beautiful!!
> simple and cleanuffin:


Thanks homie


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

*MEDIO OESTE 63*

NOMAS


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 63 SS all OG except the shoes


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

red63rag said:


>


What happened to the red one!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Vanilla Pudding 63 CCC


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

My 63 convertible SS I need wires to


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

My 63 VEGAS BLUES


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

My 63 SS I JUST PURCHASED.


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegas blues on the strip


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Sundance 63?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegas blues


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

leg46y said:


> What happened to the red one!!


She's comin!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Anybody know the name of the paint used on this tre or paint code


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


that chop::twak:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

My project


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

some tight rides


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

1963 Impala Minitruck


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JUST ME said:


> 1963 Impala Minitruck


:facepalm::guns:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Damn these 63s are a hot item....a lot of homies have one...good thing I got rid of mine..


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

LURCH63 said:


> :facepalm::guns:


lol, bring the real heat cuh! :machinegun:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

JUST ME said:


> 1963 Impala Minitruck


They could have at least used an El Camino roof instead of that short Toyota minitruck roof.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sixtrey88 (Mar 12, 2013)

63 Impala mini truck? Another ruined sixtrey :finger:
Thats just sad.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

My buddies NASTY 63!


























Sorry for the crappy quality video, its a grab from a low res upload...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

^^^ That is fucken bad ass!


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's a pic of my 63 New Years pic nic


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


is the top chopped??


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

adamp said:


> My buddies NASTY 63!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sweet car, anymore pics or videos?


----------



## 61Rida (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

sickthree said:


> Sweet car, anymore pics or videos?


Yeah, more pics on my site www.builttobedriven.com under our rides... but as for the videos not really, I haven't edited any... I need to get on that. lol Here is the only other one I've got of it...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DFW


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

In Nashville. The homie Bo.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm looking for a 63 chrome glove box. Pm me if u got one for sale.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## franky63wagon (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## franky63wagon (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

ttt


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Ttt for the 63 six fos


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Ant63ss said:


>


Very nice, what color is this?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Green:inout:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

DJ63 said:


> Very nice, what color is this?


Thanks. It's the original laurel green.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*SIC* with it!
*







*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>


Bad Ass 63............


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

JUST ME said:


> *SIC* with it!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit, who is this?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Badass!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ That brown Tre though.......


----------



## Philip75 (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## googizzo (Feb 2, 2012)

My lil old six three


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

og ron c said:


> Holy Shit, who is this?


Latin Kustoms Pasadena TX


----------



## Murder nova (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Murder nova (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Murder nova (Oct 15, 2014)

I had this car for a while and been working on it. It's getting close. I always wanted a Impala on fluid. It's a lot of fun but I'm new to it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Murder nova said:


> I had this car for a while and been working on it. It's getting close. I always wanted a Impala on fluid. It's a lot of fun but I'm new to it.


Seen the episode when you but the car and yall went cruising and after you pick it up from the paint shop. When is Cheif going to bring out his Caddy


----------



## Murder nova (Oct 15, 2014)

We both hit the good times okc city cruise last night. It was a blast


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

kleen rag!:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LayitLowrider (Aug 6, 2014)

Lowrider Hop & Custom Car Show

https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/det...Deeproducer&qid=1443651984&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Coachella valley ragtop


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


:wow:wonder if this is the OG black cherry '63 from way back in the early 1990s. Think the same guys that built touch of gold built that one to.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

GD...that 63 is king sh*t of 63s..I dream about this car..along with the gold one..


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

looking to buy a impala in cali, anyone that mite want to sell pm me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Y U H8TIN said:


>


that looks clean af!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

LURCH63 said:


> that looks clean af!


Thanks.


----------



## mr.63supersport619 (Oct 28, 2015)

wow super clean riders


----------



## mr.63supersport619 (Oct 28, 2015)

TECHNIQUES SIX3 said:


> HERES "HEARTBREAKER"


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.63supersport619 (Oct 28, 2015)

JUST ME said:


>


nice


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


badass


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Guadalupe CC...Torres 2015


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

My bucket


----------



## Bsting1 (Oct 9, 2011)

^^^^^ don't get no better then that! Clean!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Early spring she should be on the road


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Timbeh (Dec 27, 2015)

My bagged ´63 in a nice Finnish summer weather


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

What a thread, the 63 is my favorite ride, keep them pix coming!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Timbeh said:


> My bagged ´63 in a nice Finnish summer weather
> 
> View attachment 1809650


badass 63


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

63 ss cruser


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

In the works of a full frame wrap, going to be a chipper. 


Here's the pumps


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/155470486


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

nice flicc


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

A couple tre´s I snapped. Torres show 2015.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2009)

My 63 from the Deep South of Africa


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Mine


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dj Premire


----------



## Nick Papageorgio (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJ63 said:


> View attachment 1905441
> View attachment 1905433
> View attachment 1905449


Nice sixty three


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## southsideomaha (Feb 16, 2016)

63 rag


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice.....


----------

